# Knitting Tea Party - 9th to 11th September



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's midnight in Monza where this weekend it is the Italian Grand Prix, great fun for all the petrolheads. In New Zealand the Rugby World Cup is underway and match times are good news for insomniacs in the UK!

Once again I'm going to start by repeating my notes about what these Tea Parties are and what they aren't. We are scattered across the globe, it's therefore very difficult for us all to meet for a chat in person, this is the alternative; a virtual drawing room where everybody can sit down for a pleasant chat with friends over a cup of tea and a slice of cake.

It's a simple enough concept, the drawing room is not a suitable venue for raised voices, political rallies, biochemical or medical research, extended lectures on macro-economics, advanced sociology or theories concerning conspiracies less than two hundred and fifty years old. I'm not excluding the odd lament at the way the big multiples are changing our local High Streets when a much-loved shop closes, but that doesn't have to include a highly-politicised three paragraph splenetic rant against the ills of commerce. This is not the place to stir up some kind of crusade or political movement, I don't expect to encounter such when a friend invites me to tea, not without advance warning!

These pages are a chance for people say "Hello" and chat about their day-to-day lives, projects they are working on, swap receipts, hand round their 'holiday snaps', tell us about the shows they've seen, craft events they've been to, a good movie they've enjoyed, perhaps a forth-coming event or celebration. Maybe some would like to tell us all a little about where they live and add a photo of a nearby attraction or place of interest, I love travel and it might give me some ideas for future trips and holidays, I'm sure I can't be the only avid reader of travelogues.

It's pretty easy to work out whether or not something could be classed as 'light conversation'. I do not seek to stifle freedom of speech, merely to suggest controversial and specialised topics are better suited to other discussions and possibly merit a topic of their own, these are not difficult to create.

Last week I opened with some couscous receipts which proved popular, I wonder if anybody has tried them yet? I realised at lunchtime to-day, I had completely forgotten to include a tagine, so here's a simple one that makes a good lunch dish for two and is also suitable for vegetarians.

*Vegetable and Chickpea Tagine*

_Ingredients:_
1 tbs oil
1 onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 tsp harissa (hot chilli paste)
2 oz (55g) dried apricots, roughly chopped
2 carrots, diced
1 red pepper, diced
10 fl oz (275ml) vegetable stock
seasoning to taste
6 oz (170g) canned chickpeas, rinsed and drained
10 cherry tomatoes, halved
couscous to serve.

_Method:_ 
Heat oil in a saucepan, add onion and cook for 2-3 minutes, add garlic and cook for a further 2 minutes.

Stir harissa paste into the stock and add this to the pan with apricots, carrot and red pepper, season to taste, cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

Add chickpeas and cherry tomatoes and cook for a further 10 minutes or until the vegetables are just tender. Serve with couscous made up with vegetable stock.

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

happy tea party folks, we are having daily storms in the mountains of arizona, but the skies are 'terribly' beautiful. I worked on a quilt yesterday that has been a WIP for a few years...time to finish and move on. I have regular old 'tea bag' tea with a slice of mayonaise cake... surely you all remember it from its heyday in the 50s... it's still my family's favorite chocolate cake. I'm on my way to work on my longarm quilting machine once more. It was at the factory getting repaired this summer and has not worked right since. Hope everyone has a wonderful tea party and enjoys all the goodies I know you will all share.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I am back working on a temporarily set-aside WIP - it is warm in Oregon and I am enjoying some herbal tea.

The recipe for today looks quite interesting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello World.... Jus poured a short Diet Dr. Pepper and I put the spinach/goat cheese thin crust pizza in oven at DH's request. So glad he is finally eating that he can have anything he wants. Also just finished the third chemo hat for the little 10 yr. old girl that is going through cancer for the second time. She shaved head before chemo started and is now worried that people won't know she is a girl so I figured blonde fun fur for one and pink with crystal beads for another would take care of that. The third is just a ridge blue/purple loopy thing, but I underttand she likes purple. I may do the wig hat that looks like long hair with bangs ina hot pink. First I want to finish GD's necklaces because they are such a quick knit and I can still watch the tennis Open. So wanted to go to BIG football game tonight for GD, but think it is too hot for DH's first outing. Maybe a show tomorrow. What's everybody else up to?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, Thanks Dave. The recipe does look wonderful. Of course, for me, anything that has apricots is going to be a winner. DH does a wonderful apricot and glaze on pork tenderloin and the weather may soon cool off enough to warrant an oven meal. Wishful thinking but, maybe. Still not rain for the fires or the garden...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone!! Dave that tangine looks very interesting.

Woo Hoo!! I made it on the first page!!

Dreamweaver those hats sound SO CUTE!! Everyone will definitely know that brave little girl is a GIRL!

I'm alternating between two afghans, one in crochet, a team effort, different people give a single row at a time. The other one in knit, the same feather and fan afghan I've been working on for over a month.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.

the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody, I agree, the Tangine sounds sooo good, thank you for the recipe Dave.
Dreamweaver, can't wait to see pics of your hats when they're done, sound like a little girls dream. Hoping that Nate comes in a Brownsville, but I haven't watched the news since this am so don't know how that's going. We sure need some water though. 
Have a great weekend everybody. 
I'm drinking ice water right now, but plan to change over to some iced tea later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!! Dave that tangine looks very interesting.
> 
> Woo Hoo!! I made it on the first page!!
> 
> Dreamweaver those hats sound SO CUTE!! Everyone will definitely know that brave little girl is a GIRL!


I hope you, Dreamweaver and everybody else enjoys the tagine. I sometimes add an ounce of sultanas with the tomatoes and chick peas, if I remember! It isn't entirely authentic, but the harissa gives it a North African flavour, you can find it in speciality delis and Middle Eastern grocers. It's a very quick and easy dish to make and ideal for lunch or a late supper.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


Glad you're home safe and sound, and starting to feel more like yourself. Take it easy.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

hi Dave and everyone else. Dave your explanation for the knit one below worked perfect. i just finished making both the napkin ring and pirate egg cozy you posted. little one came home from school today and thought they were really cool. 

jynx so good to hear that your hubby is feeling a little better and actually wanting to eat. as for movie idea for next week if its still in theaters go see the Help. i promise it does measure up to the reviews.

deemail could you please post the recipe for the mayonnaise cake. that is one i have never heard of but sounds good.

off now to make a cup of tea and get some dishes done then most likely more knitting


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

sam so glad you had a good trip and made it home safe. all i ask is that you be very careful if you decide to take any more Oxicottin (oxi)it is one of the most dangerous drugs on the market. my hubby and i just lost a good friend a few weeks ago because of that horrible drug. he committed suicide. i know you won;t do that but all i ask is that you please be very careful if you use any more of the drug. thanks


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello, everyone! Wasn't around much last weekend, but hope to be around more this weekend. Started a cable scarf for my nephew's wife (NIL?) and so far it is going great! Helping give a bridal shower tomorrow, but all of that is basically set up. Plan on watching the Rangers play tonight, and of course doing some knitting! Getting ready to start another scarf for my other NIL and DD. Lots of Christmas projects started and close to finish. We have had some cooler weather, but still no rain. Lots of wildfires in Texas right now, and some are close to family and friends. Hopefully, we will get some rain soon to help the firemen fight these fires.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually askem - i never expect to take it again - once was enough - and to think people take them for fun. they need to get a life. thanks for the warning and i am sorry about your friend - but it is just too much of a druig for me.

sam



askem1728 said:


> sam so glad you had a good trip and made it home safe. all i ask is that you be very careful if you decide to take any more Oxicottin (oxi)it is one of the most dangerous drugs on the market. my hubby and i just lost a good friend a few weeks ago because of that horrible drug. he committed suicide. i know you won;t do that but all i ask is that you please be very careful if you use any more of the drug. thanks


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Couer d' alene is such a pretty place - the inside of the ER certainly wasn't the way to see it.. So sorry you had such a rough time. Kidney stones are so painful and to go through it twice... No wonder you are glad to be home. The oxygen situation was certainly not a small snafu either. When you need it, you need it. At least you can look forward to some nice Fall weather at home while you are recouperating and it's knitting weather! Relax and get well..


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you're back with us Sam, sorry to hear about all your health problems, hopefully everything will settle down now you're back home.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you dreamweaver - i intend to do exactly that - 

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I find it interesting that here we are and I'm working on another set of sleeves. lol...Wonder if I'm setting a precedent for myself. Oh well, busy hands are happy hands, or at least not snacking hands. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


Sam so sorry to hear your vacation was more of a trail then a relaxing time. Hubby had kidney stones and it is very painful, so hope you can get relief from them, and that you will start to feel a little better. Home is where the heart is. Hope your puppies are doing well, should give you some cheer. Thinking about you and hope you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm glad the cosy and napkin ring worked out Askem1728 and that your youngster likes them. Judging by the number of views it has received, I think it's the most popular to date. My friend Jezebel, a keen knitter and the _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ 'webwench' has posted a link on their site, so _Knitting Paradise_ is getting known amongst the pirate community too!

For anyone who hasn't a clue what I'm on about, 19th September is _International Talk Like A Pirate Day_ and a great excuse to raid the dressing-up box and do your most hilarious Robert Newton impression. To find out more and for the webwench's brilliant skull and crossbones _Booty Bag_ pattern, go to:

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

If you haven't seen them, my piratical egg cosy is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28205-1.html

the napkin ring is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28634-1.html

and there's a large skull and crossbones motif I created based on Richard Worley's flag at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28436-1.html

worked using DK yarn on 4mm needles (US size 6) it comes out about 6.5" wide by 5" high, so would be suitable for the front of a jumper or maybe a cushion cover, perhaps you'd like to make a placemat to go with the egg cosy and napkin ring.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone tmy doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> 
> sam


Sam, so sorry you've had so many problems but glad you're home and with us this evening!
My traveling days are over,too. You're absolutely right...there's no place like home. I'm comfy and have what I need right here.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hiya Everyone!

I'm hanging in there with the neck pain. Still haven't heard from the specialist, so I'm going to call them on Monday and try to get an appointment. I have muscle relaxers that are helping control the muscle spasms that are popping up around the neck vertebrae and they are helping. I'm just a tad bit loopy (what else is new???) 

I'm going to try to participate here, as I missed you all last weekend. The pain is a bit less so that is a good thing. I can stretch and use bio-freeze on it. 

I just can't get in my neck traction device until I see the specialist as there are possible compressed nerves going on. I'm going to be fine, though, as I had gone through something very similar with my back in 2002. 

The trigger point injections really helped in conjunction with exercise. I'm hoping for a round of trigger point injections in my neck. Knowing that I managed and got through the DD in my Lumbar spine, gives me much hope that I'll get through this one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi to all - I'm just chilling on the back deck after a long week. Dave - thanks for that recipe. I've never attempted anything like that before and it sounds delicious - time to broaden my tastebuds. Sam-glad you're home and feeling better - that sounds like a horrible experience and painful. That oxi stuff is nothing to mess around with - glad you are off of it. Dreamweaver - your hats sound great and sure to lift the spirits of such a brave little girl...my prayers for her and her family. Also glad DH is feeling better - hopefully, things will be back to normal soon and that you all get some rain in Texas or wherever it's needed - those fires are very scarey looking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

deemail said:


> happy tea party folks, we are having daily storms in the mountains of arizona, but the skies are 'terribly' beautiful. I worked on a quilt yesterday that has been a WIP for a few years...time to finish and move on. I have regular old 'tea bag' tea with a slice of mayonaise cake... surely you all remember it from its heyday in the 50s... it's still my family's favorite chocolate cake. I'm on my way to work on my longarm quilting machine once more. It was at the factory getting repaired this summer and has not worked right since. Hope everyone has a wonderful tea party and enjoys all the goodies I know you will all share.


Oh I just love the mayonaise cake,except I used miracle whip, gave it any extra zing.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I love Talk Like A Pirate Day! I even have a couple of pirate outfits that I created to wear at Renaissance Faires for Pirate Weekend. Haven't gotten in that rig for some time now. The cutlass is a bit heavy for me to carry these days, so it is mostly the flail with skulls as the balls.

Here are a couple of pics of us as Scottish Pirates. 

Oddly enough, I started the trend at the Texas Renaissance Faires for lady pirates with the split skirt worn over trews.

You can see the cutlass on my belt in the second picture. That thing weighs a TON! It was very tough marching in parade with it.

That was a fun weekend when those pics were taken.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, was absolutely miserable last week but did keep up with reading the Tea Party. I hope the fibro headaches are gone for a while now.
Sam, I am sorry your vacation ended up being so miserable, but I do hope there were some up-sides to Seatle as well. The oxicontin tablets are an extremely powerful pain killer and highly addictive. Many NHL players need to take them to control their pain and then they get addicted to them. It is a sad reality for so many more people who need to take them. On a bright note, please do tell us about your puppies!! We are dying to know how they greeted you when you walked in the door!!
In honour of all the pirating going on here at the Tea Party last week, I found this and enjoy everyone! Cheers Dave, you all can look for the pirate one!!
http://www.google.ca/search?q=egg+spoon&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&biw=1366&bih=562&site=webhp&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ZKRqTuSIFcfisQKOuZmhBA&ved=0CFQQsAQ


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

This is the kind of egg spoon I mean:

http://www.silverspoonfinder.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/antique-silver-spoons-for-sale-IMG_0533.jpg

Note the point on the handle to make peeling te egg easier.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dave - thanks for that recipe. I've never attempted anything like that before and it sounds delicious - time to broaden my tastebuds.


Glad to have given you a new idea. Harissa is quite widely available and is useful for spicing up lots of dishes. It's also quite easy to make your own, here's the basic receipt I use, although there are many variations.

*Harissa*

_Ingredients:_
3 oz (85g) red chilli peppers
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp salt
2 tbs olive oil
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp ground caraway seeds
1/2 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg

_Method:_
Remove stems and seeds from chilli peppers, place them in a food processor with the garlic, salt and olive oil and blend these together. Add the spices and blend on high speed until smooth.

This will keep for a couple of weeks in a jar in the refrigerator if you cover the surface with olive oil to exclude the air.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi All, Dream weaver, glad husband is on the mend,and what a kind heart of you to make hats for that special girl.
Made a nice pork roast, at the beginning of the week,added a half a bottle of Apple wine,and spices,always do it when fall begins. Slow roast it, and house smells so good. Fish tonight with garden fresh peas,and garden tomatoes.As it is Wisconsin it's friday night fish. 
Cleaned the spice cabinet this week,had to replace year old spices and herbs. Then went to Penzey's for replacements. Found some vanilla sugar,just have to try. Also old stand bys smoke paprika. and Vietnamese Cassia Cinnamon, which is considered the best in all the world.
Football season has started here in Wisconsin,the Green Bay Packer's won opening game. I tried to knit but got caught up in the game,when a rookie, ran all the way up the field for a touch down.This was the first game he had played in for Green Bay.
Spent today with a big bag to fill at the Sheep and wool festival here in the state. I was able to see dear friends who own shops all over the state,and come to sell at festival. They have two huge building's the size of football field full of anything you could want from books to spinning wheels and hanks of unspun yarns,all the yarns you could want or need,ect. came away with a huge bag full of everything I needed, plus some also a new pattern for a lace scarf shawlette, found some beautiful aqua,and pink lace yarn for that.
Tomorrow is Wiener& Kraut days,in Waterloo. Lots of fun with craft fairs food, and music. Weather is going to be nice,so should be a lot of fun. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Being sick and in pain is the worse. Being sick and in pain away from home is "worser." That is certainly not the way one wants to spend their holiday or any day for that matter. You must be glad to be home and hopefully on the mend.



thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deemail said:


> happy tea party folks, we are having daily storms in the mountains of arizona, but the skies are 'terribly' beautiful. I worked on a quilt yesterday that has been a WIP for a few years...time to finish and move on. I have regular old 'tea bag' tea with a slice of mayonaise cake... surely you all remember it from its heyday in the 50s... it's still my family's favorite chocolate cake. I'm on my way to work on my longarm quilting machine once more. It was at the factory getting repaired this summer and has not worked right since. Hope everyone has a wonderful tea party and enjoys all the goodies I know you will all share.


We're all watching out for the remains of Hurricane Katia, due to arrive in the UK on Sunday evening, the Met Office is predicting gusts of 85mph, that should rattle the chimney pots!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I love Talk Like A Pirate Day! I even have a couple of pirate outfits that I created to wear at Renaissance Faires for Pirate Weekend. Haven't gotten in that rig for some time now. The cutlass is a bit heavy for me to carry these days, so it is mostly the flail with skulls as the balls.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of us as Scottish Pirates.
> 
> ...


Fantastic pics, you look fab in your pirate outfit!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > happy tea party folks, we are having daily storms in the mountains of arizona, but the skies are 'terribly' beautiful. I worked on a quilt yesterday that has been a WIP for a few years...time to finish and move on. I have regular old 'tea bag' tea with a slice of mayonaise cake... surely you all remember it from its heyday in the 50s... it's still my family's favorite chocolate cake. I'm on my way to work on my longarm quilting machine once more. It was at the factory getting repaired this summer and has not worked right since. Hope everyone has a wonderful tea party and enjoys all the goodies I know you will all share.
> ...


I always used miracle whip too and I was just wondering if I should make this again after some decades and if I should get mayonnaise to do it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, we made it through the blackout that covered all of San Diego, parts of Mexico, Orange County, and other towns. For those not aware of this "mishap." It put 1.4 million customers without power. It was learned the cause was by one single human error. That experience was a huge wake-up call on how poorly our family is prepared for an earthquake. And the thing about California and earthquakes, it isn't if, but when. We had to scramble around looking for flashlights and more importantly batteries. We had only one radio--my clock radio that has a battery back-up which we had to find a battery for. The blackout started about 3:30 p.m. DST and we got our power back around 2:30 a.m. Some customers got their power earlier. I learned I *can* sleep without having the TV or radio playing and I could survive without a fan. I am definitely going to buy a larger flashlight with that really bright light (what are they called?). It sure made reading more pleasurable than with a regular flashlight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh yarnlady, you make me sooooooo homesick for WI. This is the perfect weather time when leaves are turning and the Fiber Festival sounds like heaven. Went to many a Fish Fry in MI as well, Whitefish Bay.... Acant wanit to see what you do with all your goodies. (My sister is in Lodi and brother is in Greendale.)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Well, we made it through the blackout that covered all of San Diego, parts of Mexico, Orange County, and other towns. For those not aware of this "mishap." It put 1.4 million customers without power. It was learned the cause was by one single human error. That experience was a huge wake-up call on how poorly our family is prepared for an earthquake. And the thing about California and earthquakes, it isn't if, but when. We had to scramble around looking for flashlights and more importantly batteries. We had only one radio--my clock radio that has a battery back-up which we had to find a battery for. The blackout started about 3:30 p.m. DST and we got our power back around 2:30 a.m. Some customers got their power earlier. I learned I *can* sleep without having the TV or radio playing and I could survive without a fan. I am definitely going to buy a larger flashlight with that really bright light (what are they called?). It sure made reading more pleasurable than with a regular flashlight.


Incredible that one person could do something so devastating. We have just had a flood. I was fortunate that I was mostly spared and now the pilot light is back on in the water heater.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave, We will all be watching the weather and hoping the best for you. After the last couple of weeks in the States, not to mention most of the summer, we are all a little edgy about weather anywhere.

Unfortunately, this country will be focused on the 10th Anniversary of 911. This is a historical, not political statement. All of our lives were touched or changed in some way and the higher alert level given due to "credible threat" and 10th anniversay planned activities have many people nervous or contemplative. Ah, for a simpler time...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

On vacation in Cape May, NJ, USA, taking part in a bird migration seminar with my hubby. We are having a wonderful time but checked in with a friend at home who checked on our place. Our "dry creek bed" is down to 14 inches of flowing water. The footbridge over the creek bed was washed away. It seems we did not loose power so the sump pump is assumed to have saved the furnace from flooding. Since there is nothing we can do from here, I refuse to worry about it. 

Luckily I brought "spare" yarn and needles with me. The place we went for 6:30 a.m. coffee and bagels had no 'sleeves' for the coffee cups so I made one yesterday for my coffee this a.m. 

Tonight we are watching the Phillies play baseball and I will be knitting after getting off this site. Have a great weekend everybody! I expect to be busy being "on vacation."


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, what a great reciept I love chickpeas. It will be a new way to cook them. They remind me of what my mom calls Grannys spanish beans.

She would take green beans and snap them into about 3/4 in put them in a pot with peeled new potatoes some bacon grease, onion, salt and pepper to taste and toss in a can of diced tomatoes or tomatoe sauce and cook about an hour the tomatoe flavor would soak into the beans and potatoes umm so good.



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's midnight in Monza where this weekend it is the Italian Grand Prix, great fun for all the petrolheads. In New Zealand the Rugby World Cup is underway and match times are good news for insomniacs in the UK!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I love Talk Like A Pirate Day! I even have a couple of pirate outfits that I created to wear at Renaissance Faires for Pirate Weekend. Haven't gotten in that rig for some time now. The cutlass is a bit heavy for me to carry these days, so it is mostly the flail with skulls as the balls.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of us as Scottish Pirates.
> 
> ...


Oh those are awesome!! I want to go to the Renaissance Faire one of these years. It looks like you have tons of fun. You have some awesome talent.
Thanks for posting. 
I hope you get to the specialist soon, back and neck pain make everything else hurt too.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad you are okay Sam. You have been missed.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam I'm glad you're back, we missed you! I hope you're feeling better too. I've had kidney stones, but only once. That was the worst pain I EVER experienced! I had to call my older brother and appologise for every time I told him that "That's as close as a MAN can get to childbirth." It was worse...much MUCH worse!!

Please feel better soon!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hopefully Katia won't be so bad Dave, I live about thirty miles from St Augustine Fla and so far so good no effects of course she is hundreds of miles away but is suppose to be closer than Irene. But I don't expect much rain from her.

quote=FireballDave]


deemail said:


> happy tea party folks, we are having daily storms in the mountains of arizona, but the skies are 'terribly' beautiful. I worked on a quilt yesterday that has been a WIP for a few years...time to finish and move on. I have regular old 'tea bag' tea with a slice of mayonaise cake... surely you all remember it from its heyday in the 50s... it's still my family's favorite chocolate cake. I'm on my way to work on my longarm quilting machine once more. It was at the factory getting repaired this summer and has not worked right since. Hope everyone has a wonderful tea party and enjoys all the goodies I know you will all share.


We're all watching out for the remains of Hurricane Katia, due to arrive in the UK on Sunday evening, the Met Office is predicting gusts of 85mph, that should rattle the chimney pots!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone!! Dave that tangine looks very interesting.
> ...


Dave, is the harissa anything like Tabasco sauce, if it's anywhere near that hot, I may try it without it. I am a big baby when it comes to hot stuff. I tease my family that I put the hot sauce in by waving the CLOSED bottle over the pan.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Pic's Maelinde, you two make great Priates.



Maelinde said:


> I love Talk Like A Pirate Day! I even have a couple of pirate outfits that I created to wear at Renaissance Faires for Pirate Weekend. Haven't gotten in that rig for some time now. The cutlass is a bit heavy for me to carry these days, so it is mostly the flail with skulls as the balls.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of us as Scottish Pirates.
> 
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

deemail, sounds like the factory needs to repair their repairs.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pattys76 said:
> ...


It's usually milder than Tabasco, plus it has a couple of extra spices in it and comes in a small pot/jar as a paste. I usually make my own, see above, using mild-medium red chillis this means I can adjust the heat.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hopefully Katia won't be so bad Dave, I live about thirty miles from St Augustine Fla and so far so good no effects of course she is hundreds of miles away but is suppose to be closer than Irene. But I don't expect much rain from her.
> 
> quote=FireballDave]
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Hurricanes normally blow themselves out somewhere over the Atlantic before they reach us, we just get a day or two of blustery rain. Unusually, the Met Office is issuing advance weather warnings, saying that although it won't be hurricane force when it gets here, it could be fairly stormy. But we're very lucky in the UK, we rarely get anything like extreme weather, just a lot of 'damp'!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi All, Dream weaver, glad husband is on the mend,and what a kind heart of you to make hats for that special girl.
> Made a nice pork roast, at the beginning of the week,added a half a bottle of Apple wine,and spices,always do it when fall begins. Slow roast it, and house smells so good. Fish tonight with garden fresh peas,and garden tomatoes.As it is Wisconsin it's friday night fish.
> Cleaned the spice cabinet this week,had to replace year old spices and herbs. Then went to Penzey's for replacements. Found some vanilla sugar,just have to try. Also old stand bys smoke paprika. and Vietnamese Cassia Cinnamon, which is considered the best in all the world.
> Football season has started here in Wisconsin,the Green Bay Packer's won opening game. I tried to knit but got caught up in the game,when a rookie, ran all the way up the field for a touch down.This was the first game he had played in for Green Bay.
> ...


Was this the fiber fest at the fairgrounds near Jefferson? We were up at friends in Edgerton, WI and I thought about swinging over there, but it got too late by the time we left the party...I'm going to put it on my calendar for next year. I've become very fascinated with wool and all its history - we had sheep on the farm in Iowa for a couple of years and I remember the sheep shearing time. My older brother let me know that the sheep were of the Suffolk breed - guess their wool is used mostly for carpets -- that breed is supposed to be for meat too----but I don't remember eating any mutton - which is strange, because we sure did have every other kind of animal -- and every part of the animal too!! I'm loving this new kinship with yarn!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks for the reeipt Dave, I saved it.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My "tea" today was gin & tonic interspersed with salt and vinegar chips/crisps. I had put in a rugged shopping trip to the bead store for my granddaughters birthday gift. Since I am truly allergic to real tea, I wanted something more bracing than chamomile. Besides, it was 5 o'clock somewhere. ;o) Arrrrgh!

I am not knitting anything at the moment. I'm trying to finish spinning the last of some wonderful New Zealand merino/silk top. It's deepish cherry red with a bit of black for texture. The 20% that is silk is white. I had a pound of it originally that I spun semi-worsted and DK 2 ply. My daughter challenged me to spin the last truly worsted so that's what I'm doing. It's about 28 wraps/inch as a singles and is taking FOREVER to finish! I haven't decided whether to crochet it as singles or ply it and knit. I'd be glad to hear opinions from you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, I'm so glad you made it home and that you're OK. I was beginning to wonder when you were due back. It's too bad your health problems put a damper on your fun. That has been happening to me off and on the past few years, too, so I understand.

On a happier note, were you and the pups reunited? I wish I'd been a fly on the wall to see that!! :-D


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the picture of the egg spoons, Dave. The bowl is larger than I thought. Yes, now I know I've never seen one before! :roll:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, Maelinde, you guys really know how to play dress-up. You should work as costumers in Hollywood.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I didn't realize that the UK ever felt the effects of a hurricane. Hope it isn't too bad. We've had so much rain in this area all week, and worry about our oak trees falling that I didn't sleep all that well. This afternoon I made up for it - took about a two-hour nap, the best I've had in a long time. Now I'll probably be up until all hours of the night!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Well, we made it through the blackout that covered all of San Diego, parts of Mexico, Orange County, and other towns. For those not aware of this "mishap." It put 1.4 million customers without power. It was learned the cause was by one single human error. That experience was a huge wake-up call on how poorly our family is prepared for an earthquake. And the thing about California and earthquakes, it isn't if, but when. We had to scramble around looking for flashlights and more importantly batteries. We had only one radio--my clock radio that has a battery back-up which we had to find a battery for. The blackout started about 3:30 p.m. DST and we got our power back around 2:30 a.m. Some customers got their power earlier. I learned I *can* sleep without having the TV or radio playing and I could survive without a fan. I am definitely going to buy a larger flashlight with that really bright light (what are they called?). It sure made reading more pleasurable than with a regular flashlight.


Barbara, we heard about your outage on tonight's news. Imagine - even the San Diego Airport was shut down. Wonder if that guy will still have a job tomorrow?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave, We will all be watching the weather and hoping the best for you. After the last couple of weeks in the States, not to mention most of the summer, we are all a little edgy about weather anywhere.
> 
> Unfortunately, this country will be focused on the 10th Anniversary of 911. This is a historical, not political statement. All of our lives were touched or changed in some way and the higher alert level given due to "credible threat" and 10th anniversay planned activities have many people nervous or contemplative. Ah, for a simpler time...


Yes, the good old days really "were" the good old days, weren't they?


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sam so glad to hear that you only took the oxi once. it is way to addictive. 
Maelinde the pirate costumes look amazing. sorry to hear about your neck. hope you feel better soon.
Dave thanks for all of the pirate inspiration. even my hubby said they were neat and to make sure i take pictures. will try to do so this weekend.
for all you Canadians that live in Ontario don't forget about the Knitter's Fair in Kitchener this weekend. wish i could go.
well i'm off to bed now will catch up in the morning.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I didn't realize that the UK ever felt the effects of a hurricane. Hope it isn't too bad. We've had so much rain in this area all week, and worry about our oak trees falling that I didn't sleep all that well. This afternoon I made up for it - took about a two-hour nap, the best I've had in a long time. Now I'll probably be up until all hours of the night!


The Atlantic dominates British weather, either in the form of the Gulf Stream, which keeps us warm, London is on a similar latitude to Winnipeg; or the Jet Stream high above that draws Atlantic weather systems to us and deflects icy Arctic blasts.

The last remnants of tropical storms arrive here in the form of gusty winds and rainy days, but sometimes they aren't completely exhausted. It may blow itself out yet, or move North, at the moment it looks like Northern Ireland and Scotland will get the worst of it, but the track can change.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Fantastic pics, you look fab in your pirate outfit!
> 
> Dave


Thanks! 

It is surprisingly comfortable to wear. I want to actually make a better looking hat than the one I'm wearing. Probably out of suede cloth to make it lighter weight, but nicer in appearance. I've got a pattern somewhere...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I didn't realize that the UK ever felt the effects of a hurricane. Hope it isn't too bad. We've had so much rain in this area all week, and worry about our oak trees falling that I didn't sleep all that well. This afternoon I made up for it - took about a two-hour nap, the best I've had in a long time. Now I'll probably be up until all hours of the night!
> ...


I don't wish the kind of rain we've had on anyone. Plus the unending thunder and lightning! and winds! Luckily, we live high on a hill so we don't have flooding to contend with, but there are lots of people who weren't so lucky. Our back yard has been filled with branches and bits and pieces from our trees. I filled one whole trash barrel the other day in just a half hour or so while DH filled more.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm so glad you all are safely inside and the ones who are ill seem to be on the mend. I too, am waiting for news of the Sam/Pups reunion. 

It's diet 7 up for me and watching re-runs of Murder She Wrote on TV. Just before this started I watched Nine Months with Hugh Grant. He's so adorable and such a good comedic actor. 

I met one of my lovely nieces today at Rde Lobster for her birthday lunch. Had some lovely bacon wrapped scallops. Red Lobster does a good job even though it's in some land locked cities like Indy. 

I saw a picture of the triplets today. They are still in the hospital and only two of the girls are free of any machinery. The smallest one had a collapsed lung for a while, but is doing fine now. She looks like she is just a little larger than her daddy's hand. 

Here's hoping everything gets better for EVERYBODY this weekend. You will all be in my thoughts and prayers for good healthy, safe nights. I'll check on you all tomorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All!
I just got home about an hour ago. Left the house at 6am and got back around 9pm. What a long day! I guess I'm not too late to the party as it is page 5.

Glad to have you back Sam. Can't wait to see new pictures of the puppies.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, Dave I hope the rainy weather and wind are not to depressing and blow away quickly. Thanks for the recipe I will have to give this spicy one a test, it sounds great.
The weather here has changed dramatically and for the better, we were suffering like everyone else in the hot muggy weather, now it has changed to a livable condition of mid to upper 70's daytime and 50's to 60's at night I can breathe again.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Almost forgot, Hey Sam I am glad you made it back. You did not have a good time that I was hoping you would have. I am sorry the Oxi did that to you. Hope you get rid of those stones without any more problems.
Blessings,
Martin


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Wow, Maelinde, you guys really know how to play dress-up. You should work as costumers in Hollywood.


Thanks, Doris! We do have fun. Sometimes it can get a bit hectic around here when we're both working on our costuming. We eventually had to get a second sewing machine so that we didn't have to wait for the other to get done. :lol:

I'll see if I can't find the "Newton" outfits. Randy is related to Sir Isaac Newton by way of his sister Phoebe. Randy wanted us to go as "The Newtons" one year and he wanted me to sew both costumes with less than 1 month before the party. I set him up on my old Kenmore and said "Have fun!". That was when we got a second machine as we were pulling hair and teeth to get finished in time. We've since cannibalized those costumes for other outfits, but they can be put back together if we really needed to.

I'm currently working on this year's costume - I'm going as Idris from the Doctor Who Episode "The Doctor's Wife". I have the perfect wig for it, and just need to find a good pattern and the right fabric. Randy will be going as Uncle from that same episode. I wish he was able to go as Nephew, but creating and/or finding a Ood mask would be pretty tough and possibly very expensive.

The party theme this year is "Star Me Up" and it can mean anything from celestial/planetary, Sci-Fi, Celebrities, anything where a star could end up.

We're going to a decorating party Saturday (today) to try and create decorations for this party in October. All I know is that I'm not allowed to play with Barbie dolls anymore after the 2009 incident. I might explain when I have more time. It's bad. :shock: :twisted: It is very bad... :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Maelinde, you guys really know how to play dress-up. You should work as costumers in Hollywood.
> ...


LOL!!! You know, now that you brought it up, we are all going to be wanting that particular story. lol...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maelinde, that sounds VERRRRRY interesting!! Do I dare ask just what you DID to poor Barbie? I have a Niece and a Nephew that are heavily into Renfaire, my daughter went to one last year. I'd love to do one in costume, but I'm curious, are anachronistic things like glasses just ignored, or am I supposed to ATTEMPT to function without them??


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


Hello Sam, so sorry you had all those problems while away from home. You will be much better now that you are back. Take it easy. Enjoy your home comforts.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Life here in Australia goes on. It's also wet and windy, but nothing like hurricanes or tornadoes. It's officially Spring and my garden is bursting, but the wind is playing havoc with the bulbs and wisteria! It's finals footy time (Australian Rules Footy) so I am happy to stay inside and knit while I watch the footy on TV. I have just finished a jumper (Aussie sweater) for my DH and have begun a dress for me. The wool I am using is beautiful. I bought it from emotiveyarns.com ---- Armytage 'Harlequin'----and it is knitting up like mohair. It feels so soft. I would recommend it to anyone! When I have finished I will post pics so you can all see how beautiful it is. Looking forward to tomorrow's poor weather, so I can justify knitting all day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought I had commented on my afternoon, but can't see it- it must have been posted somewhere else by accident.
For me the footy finals start next week. I follow the South Australian League rather than the AFL (while I like to see the Adelaide teams do well I don't care and just as well this year). But the SANFL is a week behind to allow the most important game for the year to be the last for the year! I didn't go this week as I had a birthday to attend and I knew we would finish the minor round on top- and we ended up ahead by three games, last week we needed to win to be sure of the top spot-. We now only need to win two more games to have the premiership again. As we finished top we have next week off so I won't be going next week. In fact I will be another birthday do, this time for my mother and sister. My siblings will not be happy with the footy this year as their team finished bottom and the Adelaide teams in the AFL did dismally. 
The cricket in Sri Lanka is also going Australais way again- except that it is now raining, the only way Sri Lanka can get out this game without a loss it would seem.
I'm about to sit down and try two socks at once. I thought I had the book the KAL is using but have discovere that it is cuff down and not the toe up that they are using. But thats OK I do them both ways anyway one at a time.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


Sam, I'm so sorry your trip was a bummer. We was wondering where you were when we figured you should be home. I hope you are feeling a little better. It's a shame the traveling days have come to a halt for you. I feel sad for you. Take care. We're glad to have you back.


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all Jenny here. Just pulled up chair with a lovely glass of vino.It's about 5pm (that gets Janetnva off the hook)and I am waiting for my hubbie to finish cooking a roast leg of lamb. Life is good in my part of the world.The southern Ocean is like glass and it's a beautiful sunny spring with no wind. Adelaide, south australia usually gets our weather a day or two later. The only thing that is worrying me is what is a mayo cake?!!!!!!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Dave - Hi everyone

It's 11.02am on a wet and windy morning here in the Royal Forest of Dean in the UK. I'm sitting in my armchair, facing the Brecon Beacons (Wales) with a cup of Twinings Tea in one hand and a new Shadow Knitting pattern book in the other - well I was before I stepped in here!!!! I thought I'd take it easy in the new "stitch" area by knitting some pot-holders, before venturing into something more challenging like a scarf LOL !!!! I will venture to take pics of my efforts for your critique as I always come away with encouragement ringing in my ears!

Seeing as how there is a lovely recipe for us to try out, and as I'm from the UK, I thought I would rociprocate by giving you a traditional English supper dish to try out. These can be eaten hot or cold. Try them with salads, picnics or hot with chips, or mashed potatoes and a green veg of some sort. Actually, just eat them anyhow - we Brits do!!!

Scotch Eggs.
For 1 or 2. Hot one day, cold the next. Bake or deep-fry them. Nice with freshly made Tomato Sauce!
2 large sausages
A generous pinch of dried sage
2 small hard-boiled eggs, shelled
1 egg, beaten
Dried breadcrumbs, (or as a variation sage and onion stuffing mix)
Oil

1. Skin the sausages, then work the dried sage into the sausagemeat.
2. Divide the sausagemeat in half and flatten each piece into a large circle. Mould the circles around the eggs, pressing firmly to ensure that there are no holes.
3. Chill the eggs for about 1 hour, then dip each one into the beaten egg and coat in breadcrumbs.
4. Heat the oil to 350-360 deg F (180-185 deg C) and deep fry the Scotch Eggs for about 5 mins, turning them frequently.
5. Drain well and serve hot or cold.

To bake the Scoth Eggs, leave out steps 3-5 above and simply put the sausage coated eggs straight on to a greased baking tray. Preheat the oven to moderately hot, Gas 6, 400 deg F, 200 deg C, and bake for 20 mins

A personal preference note here: Free range eggs have the most gloriously bright yellow yolks, taste divine so really look appetising when the scoth egg is cut in half!!

Right - I'm off for now to prepare some for tea - told hubby what I was writing about and he instantly demanded some for his evening meal - will be serving these up with baked layered potatoes with onions and cheese, and fresh green beans - yum!

Enjoy

Jaki xxxx


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day all. Just got back for a week on the Gold Coast. Absolute heaven. Sun shining, inviting pool. Now back in Canberra. My Aussie swap parcel was waiting for me too. I am now wondering what to do next. I have at least a dozen toys that I knitted on the coast waiting to be sewn up, filled and faces embroidered. I have all my lovely gifts from my swap buddy waiting for attention. Patterns, chocolates, latte, jigsaw, video. Oh dear!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I love Talk Like A Pirate Day! I even have a couple of pirate outfits that I created to wear at Renaissance Faires for Pirate Weekend. Haven't gotten in that rig for some time now. The cutlass is a bit heavy for me to carry these days, so it is mostly the flail with skulls as the balls.
> weighs a TON! It was very tough marching in parade with it.
> 
> That was a fun weekend when those pics were taken.


Maelinda!! The teen aged son of a friend of ours has worked at the Faire all this summer. He's having a ball. When I visited with my daughter in Houston several years ago, we went to the Faire....what a treat that was. The first and only time I've gone to one. Took gazillion pics.
I'm assuming it's the same Faire...unless TX has more than one!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Well, we made it through the blackout that covered all of San Diego, parts of Mexico, Orange County, and other towns. For those not aware of this "mishap." It put 1.4 million customers without power. It was learned the cause was by one single human error. That experience was a huge wake-up call on how poorly our family is prepared for an earthquake. And the thing about California and earthquakes, it isn't if, but when. We had to scramble around looking for flashlights and more importantly batteries. We had only one radio--my clock radio that has a battery back-up which we had to find a battery for. The blackout started about 3:30 p.m. DST and we got our power back around 2:30 a.m. Some customers got their power earlier. I learned I *can* sleep without having the TV or radio playing and I could survive without a fan. I am definitely going to buy a larger flashlight with that really bright light (what are they called?). It sure made reading more pleasurable than with a regular flashlight.


The state of VA experienced the first earthquake in over a century several weeks ago that was large enough to cause damage in the area of the center. I realize a 5.8 quake is relatively not noticed in CA but when it so seldom happens here, it was newsworthy. Especially since it caused cracks in the Washington Monument serious enough to close it to the public. And major damage to the spires of the National Cathedral. 
And earthquake and a hurricane in a week was a little too much excitement!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The Atlantic dominates British weather, either in the form of the Gulf Stream, which keeps us warm, London is on a similar latitude to Winnipeg; or the Jet Stream high above that draws Atlantic weather systems to us and deflects icy Arctic blasts.

Dave[/quote]

And here in VA(especially the coastal area) the Atlantic and Gulf Stream also dictate our weather!!! Just the opposite side of the ocean from you. We have fairly mild winters and sometimes no more than a sprinkling of snow. Our summers can be a little extreme...last year was a particularly hot one. And we get some nor'easters periodically and usually the last remnants of hurricanes.
JuneK


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Jaki said:


> Hi Dave - Hi everyone
> 
> It's 11.02am on a wet and windy morning here in the Royal Forest of Dean in the UK. I'm sitting in my armchair, facing the Brecon Beacons (Wales) with a cup of Twinings Tea in one hand and a new Shadow Knitting pattern book in the other - well I was before I stepped in here!!!! I thought I'd take it easy in the new "stitch" area by knitting some pot-holders, before venturing into something more challenging like a scarf LOL !!!! I will venture to take pics of my efforts for your critique as I always come away with encouragement ringing in my ears!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Scotch Egg recipe. I have had them before and really enjoyed them. I am glad to have the recipe to make them myself. I am on my way to Farmers Market so will get some free range eggs.
So sorry to hear of everything that happened on your vacation Sam. I hope you are doing better now that you are home and in your element. Beware of the oxicotin, it can do nasty things to people. How are the pups? Growing like weeds I suspect.
Thanks Dave for the recipe, the hot stuff might be too much for me, although I love chickpeas. I will try one of your other recipes. I have most of them in a folder. Also thanks for the link back to the pirate cosy. I need to make it for next summer when my granddaughters come. My middle one will love it on her eggs. The other two not so much. They like pink and purple and all things girly. I will do a search of your cosys and make appropiate ones for them. I like the napkin ring too or they will. Maybe I can use the same pattern and match it to another of your cosies for the picture. They took this years home with them so need to make more for next.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

aussiejen said:


> Hi all Jenny here. Just pulled up chair with a lovely glass of vino.It's about 5pm (that gets Janetnva off the hook)and I am waiting for my hubbie to finish cooking a roast leg of lamb. Life is good in my part of the world.The southern Ocean is like glass and it's a beautiful sunny spring with no wind. Adelaide, south australia usually gets our weather a day or two later. The only thing that is worrying me is what is a mayo cake?!!!!!!


We do have some lovely weather forcast in a couple of days!
And Dave found my lost posting- I had managed to put it in last weeks! Shows how much notice I take of the dates- and that was with the month wrong so you would think I would notice that. But no it said Tea Party so off I went.


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

Sit back and enjoy


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Sam, I'm so sorry your trip was such an unpleasant experience, Hope you are feeling better. Do enjoy your knitting and those adorable puppies,


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde always leaves us hanging and wanting to know "the rest of the story," as Paul Harvey used to say. It should be a good one!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's midnight in Monza where this weekend it is the Italian Grand Prix, great fun for all the petrolheads. In New Zealand the Rugby World Cup is underway and match times are good news for insomniacs in the UK!
> 
> ...


Good Morning from beautiful Orange County, California. I am on my way to Pilates Class! Happy knitting to all of us on this lovely sunny but not so hot day temps are supposed to be 78! Awesome weather for brisk walks as well.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dandylion, your triplets are doing so well for such tiny babies. Post pictures when you can so we can ooh and ahh!!


----------



## TerriSM (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello Dave,

Thank you so much for the recipe. Will add chicken and enjoy it this evening. 

It is still raining in Baltimore, MD. I'm beginning to see lumber, rather than my trees, due to the ever present need to start building an ark. Lee really has hit the Eastern Coast with all he could muster. 

Am working on a wonderful 80's Vogue pattern sweater. It is taking forever to complete but I am sure it will be great fun to wear.

Will begin next week to teach my neighbor's lady friend how to knit. She is very excited about learning and I am looking forward to helping her achieve her goal. We will probably start with a simple scarf.

Hope all of you have a lovely weekend.

Best regards,


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your health issues. Passing a kidney stone is extremely painful. I have had 2, and I have given birth. I would rather have a 15 lb. baby than have another miniscule kidney stone! The pain is relentless!


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

Ooops! must cut down on the vino. For a moment I thought I'd read Pirates Class not Pilates. Just finished my lovely lamb roast (no I didn't have to sell the kids or grandkids to pay for it!! Aussies will Know what I mean) I am enjoying talking to you all. I am still surprised about talking to people from the other side of the world. Cheers Jenny


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning all. It is supposed to be a lovely weekend here in New Hampshire, warmish sunny day, and a cool night for sleeping. Might get some baking done today, in addition to the weekend errands. Apples are ripening and my family loves anything to do with apples! Have a good, safe weekend everyone!


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

This recipe sounds fabulous. I'll have to try it.

I love tea parties. Could someone pass me those lemon scones on the other side of the table? They're my favorite.

I am wondering if anyone has any advice. I received my Crochet Traditions magazine I ordered and there is a fabulous little article about trimmings - crocheting little flowers, leaves, stems, butterflies, etc. In the illustration, they show a bit about attaching them together in order to make a large piece of lace that could be used as a collar. But there are no instructions on how to do this lacy fill in work. Is there anyone here who has done this type of crochet fill in and can give me some advice?

In the meantime, I'm finishing a knitted infinity scarf in the round. I'm finally down to the last row and can't wait to try it on with a blouse for work.

Thanks, Jean


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All!
I'm brand new here and am very happy to find a place I can see and discuss crafts/knitting. I live in Massachusetts where we have some pretty long, cold winters and want to start some knitting projects--I look forward to seeing what you all knit.
I'm enjoying my morning coffee with banana cake....yum (sorry, I don't do tea very often).
Have a great day all,
Kerry
Dave---that recipe looks yummy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Will have to catch up later but wanted to check in and say hello. Beautiful weather here in central Ontario. Busy day ahead but should be able to catch up tonight or tomorrow. Take care my new friends and chat later. Kathleen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Hi All!
> I'm brand new here and am very happy to find a place I can see and discuss crafts/knitting. I live in Massachusetts where we have some pretty long, cold winters and want to start some knitting projects--I look forward to seeing what you all knit.
> I'm enjoying my morning coffee with banana cake....yum (sorry, I don't do tea very often).
> Have a great day all,
> ...


Welcome to the _Tea Party_, Kerry, have fun. There's lots to inspire you in the forum's various sections, I like looking in the pictures section because it's always good to see how patterns and yarns actually knit up without fishing wire and a row of bulldog clips up the back!

Dave


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh Dave you are awful! your not suggesting that they'd doctor the pictures to sell the patterns are you? Never!!!! Jenny


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Good morning all! I, too, am new here. I enjoy all the recipes and news from around the world. This week was particularly trying for us. My FIL fell outside our home on Tuesday and broke his femur. Needless to say, it was traumatic. After 25 MINUTES the ambulance finally came. Did I mention that it was pouring rain, we couldn't move him and we were standing over him with blankets and umbrellas? My nerves! He was so cold by the time he got to the hospital they couldn't even get a temp or blood pressure on him. We didn't want to move him because we didn't know if his back or neck had injury. Of course, the ambulance drivers must have had x-ray vision because they picked him up by his BELT and stuck him on the gurney. No back board, neck brace, NOTHING! I was appalled at the lack of care given. Anyway, he is mending well - Thank God - and will be in a rehab facility for a few weeks. That will give me enough time to strengthen up to care for him when he gets home. Knitting was not in the cards this week, but I currently have a Christmas Tea Cozy on the needles for my dear friend who just moved from Michigan to Kentucky. I will now pour my coffee (can't do tea in the morning - that's my evening drink! Have a great day all!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh yarnlady, you make me sooooooo homesick for WI. This is the perfect weather time when leaves are turning and the Fiber Festival sounds like heaven. Went to many a Fish Fry in MI as well, Whitefish Bay.... Acant wanit to see what you do with all your goodies. (My sister is in Lodi and brother is in Greendale.)


Not to make you feel bad or anything, "Texas Lady", but the weather here in WI has been absolutely gorgeous for the past 10 days or so with no end in sight (well that's a slight exaggeration -- we do see an end, with the cooler nights coming along). But days have been sunny and in the 70s. My sister lives in San Antonio and comes here to visit every summer to get away from the TX summer heat, if only temporarily. Needless to say, she does not come here in winter


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome, Nancy! Your doggy is so cute and he looks like he enjoys the window seat!

I hope your FIL regains his health quickly. I've never broken a major bone (knock on wood), but I'm sure it must be painful.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good morning to all! It is a damp day here in St. Louis, MO the temp is just wonderful, in the 60's. Love the fall temps!
Maelinde, hope you neck gets to a better place soon, sounds painful, Dreamweaver, glad your husband is back to eating and Sam, how awful you had such a painful vacation. I am looking forward to being at home this weekend, knitting and watching my Cardinals baseball and possibly the Rams football opening season game. I can't believe 10 years has passed since the horror of 9/11 occurred. I don't know if I can watch any of the commemorations that will be on TV, it was bad enough the first time it happened. Have a wonderful week everyone, hope health is improving for everyone and I hope the triplets are soon to be coming home.
Now, for more coffee!


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Welcome, Nancy! Your doggy is so cute and he looks like he enjoys the window seat!


Thank you, Doris. Yes, Charley loves to sit in the window and watch the world go by! The only thing better for him is when I put down my knitting and take him for his loooong walks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wow, Sam,
Glad you are safely home. Sure hope you got some benefit from the retreat....if nothing more than to appreciate being home!
Just glad you are recovering and back at the T party.
Carol (IL)


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> Good morning to all! It is a damp day here in St. Louis, MO the temp is just wonderful, in the 60's. Love the fall temps!
> Maelinde, hope you neck gets to a better place soon, sounds painful, Dreamweaver, glad your husband is back to eating and Sam, how awful you had such a painful vacation. I am looking forward to being at home this weekend, knitting and watching my Cardinals baseball and possibly the Rams football opening season game. I can't believe 10 years has passed since the horror of 9/11 occurred. I don't know if I can watch any of the commemorations that will be on TV, it was bad enough the first time it happened. Have a wonderful week everyone, hope health is improving for everyone and I hope the triplets are soon to be coming home.
> Now, for more coffee!


Lainey2 - I know what you mean about the commemorations - it just brings it all back to the surface and, while I don't want to forget, I don't want to cry so much again. It was a horrible time. I try to remember all the good people coming together to help each other. That's the silver lining.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Good morning all, I pray that all our friends will be healthy and safe. I loved the recipe and plan to make this weekend. I turned in a sweater and hat for the charity taking sweaters to the Ukraine Wed night while at church. I am feverishly trying to finish one more before the end of next week, I have 2 hats also. It is so cold for the orphans in the Ukraine. I found an afghan my Mom made years ago, I am going to wash it and send it as well. She would rather it go to the Ukraine than be preserved in a plastic bin, I have enough for all the grands to each have one.Wow, I have 4 WIP now...My children laugh and ask which WIP am I bringing to dinner tonight. I took 4 of my gransd to shop for the JOY boxes for the Ukraine, they were amazed that the children there needed toothbrushes and paste, not to mention soap. I think they learned a lot about sharing and compassion for others while shopping. We could have filled a crate with all they wanted to send them... Have a wonderful week, and Dave thank you for organizing this opportunity for us. I am relatively new and wouldn't miss this... PIttypat...mpg


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Good morning all, I pray that all our friends will be healthy and safe. I loved the recipe and plan to make this weekend. I turned in a sweater and hat for the charity taking sweaters to the Ukraine Wed night while at church. I am feverishly trying to finish one more before the end of next week, I have 2 hats also. It is so cold for the orphans in the Ukraine. I found an afghan my Mom made years ago, I am going to wash it and send it as well. She would rather it go to the Ukraine than be preserved in a plastic bin, I have enough for all the grands to each have one.Wow, I have 4 WIP now...My children laugh and ask which WIP am I bringing to dinner tonight. I took 4 of my gransd to shop for the JOY boxes for the Ukraine, they were amazed that the children there needed toothbrushes and paste, not to mention soap. I think they learned a lot about sharing and compassion for others while shopping. We could have filled a crate with all they wanted to send them... Have a wonderful week, and Dave thank you for organizing this opportunity for us. I am relatively new and wouldn't miss this... PIttypat...mpg


What a wonderful gesture, Pittypat. Getting the kids involved is always a good learning curve for them. We need to teach the kids compassion on a huge scale. I am lucky to have a son (18) that is studying Public Safety. I believe that is because we instilled the need for people to care for others. I have some completed projects that could be sent to the kids in the Ukraine. How would I go about doing that>


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome home, Sam! So sorry to hear about the health problems messing up your vacation -- what a waste, huh? Yes that oxycontin is powerful and dangerous (for some) stuff, but when you need it, you need it! I am allergic to it and all those hard core narcotic drugs, fortunately or not, and have had to deal with a lot of post-surgery pain using lesser drugs. But I do believe, from what I've heard, that I have not experienced as much pain as a kidney stone can cause. Glad it's behind you and now you can settle down to some serious knitting. And don't forget to tell us about your pups!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aussiejen said:


> Oh Dave you are awful! your not suggesting that they'd doctor the pictures to sell the patterns are you? Never!!!! Jenny


Sometimes, very rarely of course, the wrong size gets delivered to the studio; perhaps the model forgot to eat breakfast and 'adjustments' have to be made to the fit; or there may be 'lighting problems' that need to be 'corrected'!

Dave


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> aussiejen said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave you are awful! your not suggesting that they'd doctor the pictures to sell the patterns are you? Never!!!! Jenny
> ...


I'm sorry, Dave, being new here - where do you work?


----------



## NC Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, I've read all the way thru' page 7......interesting recipe Dave. I'll talk about travel....my DH and I just came home to NC after a fabulous road trip the southern route (hwy 40) to Colorado for 2 wks, then the northern route back (70, 64, etc.) We LOVED Colorado, first wk in Pagosa Springs and surrounding area, 2nd wk in and around Granby (Grand Lake is wonderful as is the Nat'l Park, of course!!
While traveling and watching the changing scenery I did a little knitting -- am finishing wool socks for DH to wear in his boots during the upcoming hunting season. I'm also making hats for our church project, helping the Salvation Army Angel Tree with gifts for Christmas.

My drink of choice is coming from the gal. of Lemonade Tea I made last night. Recently I hear the name of this mixture is being called "Arnold Palmer" --- for years we Southerners have enjoyed this treat!!!
Somewhere I think I have the recipe for mayo cake, but would like to have the one talked about here to try....please. Have a relaxed weekend all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nancylschulman said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > aussiejen said:
> ...


I'm retired, so generally loaf around, hanging out in museums and libraries mostly. However I have been known to press the shutter release on a camera from time to time!

Dave


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> nancylschulman said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Sounds wonderful! I live close to Philadelphia and try to visit the wonderful museums we have here. A lot of historical areas near me that are very interesting. What do most people on this site like to knit the most? I like to do baby items because they are closer to instant gratification than most!


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

So you must have one of those loiterers that hung around in all those touristy places we went to in London two years ago. You'll have to line up early when the Olympics are or you'll never get in. Cheer Jenny


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

deemail said:


> happy tea party folks, we are having daily storms in the mountains of arizona, but the skies are 'terribly' beautiful. I worked on a quilt yesterday that has been a WIP for a few years...time to finish and move on. I have regular old 'tea bag' tea with a slice of mayonaise cake... surely you all remember it from its heyday in the 50s... it's still my family's favorite chocolate cake. I'm on my way to work on my longarm quilting machine once more. It was at the factory getting repaired this summer and has not worked right since. Hope everyone has a wonderful tea party and enjoys all the goodies I know you will all share.


demail...I remember that cake. It is sooooo good. I have my mothers reciepe and have not made it for years. I will have to dig it out and make it. Thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

jenny Dave has already said that he is going to bury himself in the house till the Olympics are gone. i don't blame him. to much noise and chaos. this way he will have more time to knit up something new or just rest and read a few good books.

well house work and laundry are calling. have fun all. will check in again later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Sam. Hope you will feel tip top soon. How are the puppies? 

Dave the recipe sounds great; I'll have to minimize the "hot" factor but can't wait to try it. 

Maelinda I loved the pics of you and DH in pirate costume. One year when teaching I did a costume of a middle ages lady in waiting and decorated my classroom and entrance to class like a castle. Kids absolutely love it. Our whole grade level (6th) participated and did course related activities that reflected the middle ages. Lots of fun. 

My choice of drink this morning is peppermint tea. I've got a terrible cold and hope it will help ease the symptoms. We're having a beautiful early fall day here; cooler temps (80's), sunny and blue skies. I noticed some leaves beginning to turn colors already. Fall is possibly my favorite season. Hope to get some knitting done today as I take it easy. Need to shake this cold quickly since I'm substitute teaching most of next week.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


So glad to have you back. Although it doews not sound like your absense has been enjoable. Hope you feel better and get back on your feet soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh yarnlady, you make me sooooooo homesick for WI. This is the perfect weather time when leaves are turning and the Fiber Festival sounds like heaven. Went to many a Fish Fry in MI as well, Whitefish Bay.... Acant wanit to see what you do with all your goodies. (My sister is in Lodi and brother is in Greendale.)


I only live about 20 miles from Lodi, and have been there and Greendale. You will just have to come up in the fall next year,and go to Sheep and wool show,it is held in Jefferson Wi. So you and sister won't have that far to go. The leaves are just starting to turn,the country side is taking on if's fall colors, and the weather is just right. Hope you can come next year. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, Dream weaver, glad husband is on the mend,and what a kind heart of you to make hats for that special girl.
> ...


Yes it was in Jefferson, it goes on for three days. Just google it next year,and will tell date and time, Usually held in Sept. You will love it. Just have to go around buildings before buying anything,as you will go broke. This way you can get a feel for what you really want and what you like.They also have sheep show,(best in show) dog trails for hearding, shearing. Just a fun place to spend the day.
Have been wanting to carve a suffolk head. They really are beautuful and their horns are so neat the way they curl. That's on my to do list.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's quite adaptable Settleg, I make my own version of harissa and it's no where near as fierce as some of the commercial brands, some of them are made with dried scotch bonnet chilli peppers.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aussiejen said:


> So you must have one of those loiterers that hung around in all those touristy places we went to in London two years ago. You'll have to line up early when the Olympics are or you'll never get in. Cheer Jenny


London is busy enough as it is, I intend to stay well away from the centre of town, I may even nip over to France for a couple of weeks!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NC Knitter said:


> Wow, I've read all the way thru' page 7......interesting recipe Dave. I'll talk about travel....my DH and I just came home to NC after a fabulous road trip the southern route (hwy 40) to Colorado for 2 wks, then the northern route back (70, 64, etc.) We LOVED Colorado, first wk in Pagosa Springs and surrounding area, 2nd wk in and around Granby (Grand Lake is wonderful as is the Nat'l Park, of course!!
> While traveling and watching the changing scenery I did a little knitting -- am finishing wool socks for DH to wear in his boots during the upcoming hunting season. I'm also making hats for our church project, helping the Salvation Army Angel Tree with gifts for Christmas.
> 
> My drink of choice is coming from the gal. of Lemonade Tea I made last night. Recently I hear the name of this mixture is being called "Arnold Palmer" --- for years we Southerners have enjoyed this treat!!!
> Somewhere I think I have the recipe for mayo cake, but would like to have the one talked about here to try....please. Have a relaxed weekend all.


I love travelling too, your trip sounds great, lots of wonderful scenery.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good Saturday morning from the southern shores of Lake Erie! I haven't been this early to the party for quite some time. Life has quieted down....taking a break from all kinds of events. The day is very grey (gray?)...total cloud cover, a bit humid, but the temps are very tolerable, if not chilly.

I remember mayo cake from my days in Liberia....up country the Peace Corps volunteers didn't have refrigeration so they used mayo in place of milk & eggs...the cakes were quite tasty! If no one comes up with a recipe, I'll dig mine out when I get home to Chicago next week. Ahh...the memories!

I finished one of a pair of pedicure socks...my first attempt at any kind of sock. I DO need to practice more...there are some obvious goofs, but I wasn't too unhappy with my 1st try. I'll need to get better before I can make a pair for my DIL for Christmas. She's a Southern gal who is now living in Cleveland. She loves pedicures, but NOT cold weather! It's a good idea if I can pull it off. 

I'm still knitting Special Olympic scarves....they are my tension relievers for the moment. Need to start an afghan project for Christmas, too. Now that the weather is cooling off, I can have knitting in my lap again. the heat and humidity really interfere with the flow of yarn thru the fingers....makes my fingers more itchy to get knittin'!

Everyone take care this weekend.....relax, be positive and and healthy. Hope the weather woes will abate. It has been one heck of a summer for Mother Nature!

Carol (IL)


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning to all from So. California where it is finally cooling off!

Dave, thanks for hosting another lovely tea party. I look forward to it every week!

I just passed the one month mark since surgery for my broken leg. Doc says in three more months I will be starting to walk again. Trying to pass the time knitting and reading and not going stir crazy.

Sam, glad you are home and sorry your trip and your health has been poor. I hope you are feeling better and can find a different pain reliever if you still need it. I can't take oxycontin at all. They gave me percocet after my surgery and it made me "stupid" but not sick. It got me through the first two weeks and then I stopped taking it. We missed you and are glad you're home. I'm sure the puppies are too!

Maelinde, I hope you get some relief and feel better.

Strawberry, I hope you're feeling a bit better, too.

Dreamweaver, glad your DH came through so well!

I hope everyone else has a happy, pain-free, safe and lovely weekend!


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

so sorry about your troubles, we will add you to our daily prayers. keep taking it easy. Just keep taking it easy. Oxycodin I believe is one hard drug to deal with. I never could understand people using it for recreation, they must really be sick in the head. Just get well and enjoy your llife to the fullest that you can. God Bless and watch over you


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Ah Saturday. My day of peace and quiet. I have Tuesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays off. Saturdays is the only day I can have a "Me" day. Grandkids started back to school Tuesday, only have 1 1/2 grandaughter now most days of the week when I am not working. I agreeded to take DD's friends little one to preschool during the week and I am tired. I plan on getting house straightened up and do laundry, and then sit on my behind and knit the rest of the day and watch my Lifetime Movies on tv. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

Dave, I am sorry to say that this is the first time that I have checked into Tea Party and feel doubly stupid because I have never made couscous but want to try this recipe. Think the best time to try a new recipe is at lunchtime and if fails you have dinner to look forward to. So sorry to hear about Sam and so hope he is on the mend. This site brings so many people together and is great reading. I am in a knitting "funk" right now tyring to finish a vest that I started in Jan. My intention is to get back at it this afternoon or evening. Don't know if the Buckeyes are playing today or not so will see how that works out. bettyboop from Laurelville Oh


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cornelianne said:


> so sorry about your troubles, we will add you to our daily prayers. keep taking it easy. Just keep taking it easy. Oxycodin I believe is one hard drug to deal with. I never could understand people using it for recreation, they must really be sick in the head. Just get well and enjoy your llife to the fullest that you can. God Bless and watch over you


Yes, it is sad that such a prescription drug gets abused. I do not for one minute believe that people take it just for recreation purposes. It is called an addiction and can not be helped. It is very difficult for someone to be in pain all the time and then once the pain is over with, to realize they are addicted to the very thing that brought them relief. I have not been addicted to this drug but have fought other addictions. It is not easy. And no the addicted person is not "sick in the head". It is a physical addiction that one needs help to overcome, same as cocaine, heroin, alcohol, meth. etc. The oxicontin, oxicodone, percocet are all the same drug and is called "poor man's heroin". It is a very big problem and one of the fastest growing addictions in the world. A lot of people who have never had a physical addiction will find this very hard to understand -- it is a medical issue. I do not expect this Tea Party to turn into an addiction debate over this but I felt compelled to tell the other side of the story for those who fail to realize that not every thing is down to having a "sick head" because you have an addiction. Casual remarks of this nature do hurt people. (cornelianne, I in no way mean to insult you or belittle you, your post though did need some clarification and I used it to respond to the question of oxicontin and its uses/abuses. )


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Hello from the Texas hills, just cooking breakfast at 11am, poached eggs with pablano peppers and whole wheat flat bread that my husband is so proud of making himself. It's a cool 60 degrees in the shade. My day will consist of laundry, chasing dust bunnies across the floor and knitting. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

forgot to add....the chocolate mayo cake is great for those with milk allergies, too.
Carol (IL)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness, you have had a rough time. Sorry to hear about it but seems that you are on the mend. I too live in So. Cal. and just got back from a Pilates class. My husband is out cycling and said that he was in Irvine where it was raining, thunder and lightning, in other words , the works. It's nice that it is cooler. Hope you feel better.


gracieanne said:


> Good morning to all from So. California where it is finally cooling off!
> 
> Dave, thanks for hosting another lovely tea party. I look forward to it every week!
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> forgot to add....the chocolate mayo cake is great for those with milk allergies, too.
> Carol (IL)


Ok, now we have talked at length of this mayo cake! Since it came about before I was even a twinkle in my parents' eyes, I am anxious to know more about it. Someone please post the recipe!!! This is the first I have heard of such a cake, and chocolate just seems to go with everything!! haha, and do we put frosting on top or just ice cream or whipped cream and a mug of tea to go with?


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Good Morning to all! I just got on here and it's 7:50 a m in Springfield Oregon with sun shining and the prospect of a very hot day (for this area).
They're saying 94 degrees today and humid. I know, I know - that's nothing for many of you! LOL
Thanks for the recipe Dave; Sam - I'm glad you're safely home and having no further side effects of that awful stuff; jinx - glad you're DH continues to mend well. Obviously I could go on - suffice to say I wish everyone well, and happy days ahead.
This week I had the delight to spend several hours with half of my little great grands - the younger half save one who's yet to be born. My DD is here from Tennessee. She, her DIL and GD and I made a 6 hour round trip to join two of my GD's and their 4 little boys - an almost 3 year old, his twin 14 month old brothers and their little cousin who is 3+ months old. Five hundred shots by my pro photog GD will document this lovely day. It was all joy! Not a moment of fussing with all those little ones!
Got my early birthday gift from DH this week - Knit Pick interchangeables - Harmonies to be exact - love them! Can't wait to get started with Christmas projects!


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

As you love travelling you should google Esperance Western Australia. It's on the south coast 750kms from the Capital Perth. We have been voted the best beaches in Australia. We have pure white sand that squeaks when you walk on it.(silicon). It's known as the Bay of Isles because of the 100+ islands off the coast. It's a town of about 17,000 people and our closest town of 500+ is 200kms away. It's big enough to have everything we need but far enough away that we don't have many problems.The water is the colour of the Carabean post cards. We have huge National parks and the next large town on the coast going east id across the Great Australian Bight. When one of my daughters got married in Orkney UK her bridesmaids wore dresses the colour of Esperance waters. All the shades. They looked beautiful. The largest building here is 3 stories and that'sa house. Have I wetted anyones appetite yet? Jenny


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Sam, glad you're home safe and feeling better. Be good to yourself. how are your puppies.


----------



## hjahdd (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello to all. This site is all new to me. I found it while looking for loom patterns for my oblong Knifty Knitter this week. I am enjoying all the different threads and have been just reading through some of them.

I am not a regular tea drinker (enjoy it hot occasionally in the winter) so I hope espresso and coffee will do. Today's cup is a dark roast brewed strong with a touch of hazelnut creamer. I don't eat sweets but if I has some biscotti...hmmm I think that will have to go on the grocery list for the next tea party. My aunt got me to try some this past winter that had almonds and I was quite pleased with them.

A request has been put in to be a part of the next swap. It sounds quite interesting and I am looking forward to participating.

I live in western NC, USA at the moment. My Hunney Pie is in Industrial Construction so we move around a lot. It has been a great way to see the US. So far I've been to Kemmerer, Wyoming (POP: <3000 and home to the first JC Penney store that is still in business!) Meeker, Colorado (POP: <2500) Kenner, Louisiana which is a suburb of New Orleans. We crossed Lake Pontchartrain everyday which is cool because since we left I have heard the lake mentioned in several movies we have watched!

I am currently working on scarves for the abuse shelters. My aunt and her team pick projects each year to donate to. An on going one is to collect soaps and shampoos while traveling to give to the women's shelters. She also hosted cards for the soldiers this past May. I've been crocheting and Knifty Knitting scarves for children and adults all year. There is a yarn store here that sells it by the pound so I've got a lot of yarn for scarves! 

Thanks for the tea party. I've enjoyed it and look forward to more.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds yummy Dave....this is soup weather for most..the fall...but having lived in the NE section of the US..I will always make soups this time of the year...even if I have to run the AC...lol...Gives me a chance to use my NEW fiestaware soup tureen...like I need an excuse LOL
I like my chicken and dumplings, Clam Chowder...New England as well as Manhattan, Chicken/ Shrimp gumbo..Beef Barley Soup...etc..all in the tureen.
I am busy today putting finishing touches for a gift/ surprise for a dear British friend.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·*

Hugs to Dave and all for the teaparty this weekend and God bless you all,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's midnight in Monza where this weekend it is the Italian Grand Prix, great fun for all the petrolheads. In New Zealand the Rugby World Cup is underway and match times are good news for insomniacs in the UK!
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Dream Weaver, what kind of necklaces are you knitting?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes you have Jenny...
I love your beautiful country from what I have seen in pictures, TV and read...it is on my bucket list of places to visit one day...
Call me kookie..but when Steve Irwin aka Crock hunter died..I grieved with your nation.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·* for sharing such a visual of a beautiful country,

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla



aussiejen said:


> As you love travelling you should google Esperance Western Australia. It's on the south coast 750kms from the Capital Perth. We have been voted the best beaches in Australia. We have pure white sand that squeaks when you walk on it.(silicon). It's known as the Bay of Isles because of the 100+ islands off the coast. It's a town of about 17,000 people and our closest town of 500+ is 200kms away. It's big enough to have everything we need but far enough away that we don't have many problems.The water is the colour of the Carabean post cards. We have huge National parks and the next large town on the coast going east id across the Great Australian Bight. When one of my daughters got married in Orkney UK her bridesmaids wore dresses the colour of Esperance waters. All the shades. They looked beautiful. The largest building here is 3 stories and that'sa house. Have I wetted anyones appetite yet? Jenny


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone. This is my first time at a teaparty here. I'm having my second cup of English Teatime tea and surfing the KP site. It's raining here and I'm missing my grandkids first soccer games. Boo Hoo. I try to get to all of the local ones. 

Just talked to my neice regarding my 88 year old mother, who fell and broke her leg a couple of weeks ago. Just when Irene was going thru Virginia. She's doing well, thank God.

Sorry to hear about your sad vacation Sam, hope you get better soon.

Love the pirate outfits Maelinde. I've been to a couple of Renaissance Festivals and they are so much fun. One of my brothers had a Renaissance wedding and it was great. Some of the guests (including me) dressed accordinly.

Talked to my mother and she seems in good spirits.

Later. Must get to work around here.

Julia


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Sounds yummy Dave....this is soup weather for most..the fall...but having lived in the NE section of the US..I will always make soups this time of the year...even if I have to run the AC...lol...Gives me a chance to use my NEW fiestaware soup tureen...like I need an excuse LOL
> I like my chicken and dumplings, Clam Chowder...New England as well as Manhattan, Chicken/ Shrimp gumbo..Beef Barley Soup...etc..all in the tureen.
> I am busy today putting finishing touches for a gift/ surprise for a dear British friend.
> 
> ...


Camilla, I love to make home soups. Please share the Clam Chowder recipes. I did not know there were two of them. I have not made Clam Chowder but do enjoy eating it and Seafood Chowder!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good day, matey - from So. Cal. I keep forgetting to ask - what are elevenses? Your recipe looks great. Can't wait to try it. As for flavor and texture, it is right up my alley. I think I'm going to love it. Thanks for hosting. Just re-read my post. I guess I should clarify which recipe I'm looking at. The tangine. I'll use Sambal Oelek instead of Harissa because I already have the Sambal Oelek. i hope the taste is the same.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Maelinda I loved the pics of you and DH in pirate costume. One year when teaching I did a costume of a middle ages lady in waiting and decorated my classroom and entrance to class like a castle. Kids absolutely love it. Our whole grade level (6th) participated and did course related activities that reflected the middle ages. Lots of fun.
> 
> Where did you find the pictures of Maelinda? I searched around but didn't have any luck. PLease could someone point me in the direction or the pictures of Maelinda and her wonderful husband enjoying life. I think it's great all they do and have the costumes to go along with the theme. Way to go!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinda I loved the pics of you and DH in pirate costume. One year when teaching I did a costume of a middle ages lady in waiting and decorated my classroom and entrance to class like a castle. Kids absolutely love it. Our whole grade level (6th) participated and did course related activities that reflected the middle ages. Lots of fun.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave if you are going to France for a couple of weeks, dont forget your laptop! You can host a French Weekend Tea Party!! and give us a French cuisine recipe! Most of all enjoy yourself!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam sorry the retreat so rough. What kind of retreat? How did you choose Thewren as you're name? Hope you feel better quickly.
So glad you and Dave are here. My uncle was a knitter.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Camilla, I'm with you. I love soups any time of the year. We have it once a week, always. Today as a matter of fact, I am making Posole, one of my favorites. I was trying to decide on desert and the mention of mayonnaise cake decided for me. 

1 cup sugar
1 cup real mayonnaise or salad dressing (Miracle Whip)
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
2 cups flour (cake flour or all purpose)
1/2 cup cocoa
1 1/2 teaspoons baking SODA
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk or buttermilk




Icing:
2 cups (1 pound) confectioners sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla or other desired flavoring
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup milk, room temperature
1/2 cup unsalted butter or margarine, room temperature (use vegetable 
shortening when white icing is needed)
4 tablespoons cocoa

Instructions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.


Cake:
In a large mixing bowl or in an electric mixer, beat the sugar and 
mayonnaise until blended.
Add vanilla and blend.
Sift together the flour, cocoa, baking soda and salt in a seperate bowl.
Add sifted flour mixture to the mayonnaise mixture in 3 batches alternating 
with milk or buttermilk.
Pour into a GREASED and floured 9x9x2-inch baking pan.
Bake for 45-50 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Do not overbake.
Let cool on a wire rack.
Ice cake once cooled completely.


Icing:
Combine all ingredients except milk in a large mixing bowl.
Add milk 2 tablespoons at a time until smooth or to desired consistency.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

For those who requested chocolate mayonnaise cake recipe

Cocoa Mayonnaise Cake
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar 1/3 cup Hershey's cocoa
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 cup mayonnaise ( I used Miracle whip) 
1 cup water
2 teaspoons vanilla 
Combine dry ingredients in a large mixing bowl. Add Mayonnaise(or miracle whip),water and vanilla; beat 3 minutes with mixer( hand or standing) at medium speed. Pour batter into greased and floured 10-inch tube pan ( I used regular cake pan). Bake at 350 degrees for 45 to 50 minutes or until cake tester comes out clean. Cool completely; frost.
I used Jiffy fluff frosting,as I have not seem it lately it is like seven minute frosting
This recipe is from Hershey's Cocoa Cookbook,publishing in 1970.
Sorry was writing this post when other was posted.
Also this recipe does not include milk as the mayonnaise adds the moisture,so milk was not needed.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad to hear that you made it home despite all the trouble w/the oxygen. I dislike ER's where they seem to leave a person in limbo unless they have something that has to be done then. 
Just keep on breathing and things will be ok.

Hugs, Peggy


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello to one and one. 
London is having a strange weather day as it goes from gray to sun, but all in all not a bad day.
We have had builders here for weeks and it should be finished this week. Yippie! We are having a small extension put on and a room in the loft added. The loft room is not huge, as we are keeping our roofline as is and not putting in dormers. We don't need the space really. But, the room has 5 fab roof windows and it is going to be my exercise, weaving, knitting and general craftroom. I am very excited! However, my husband is a do-it-yourselfer and is doing all the finishing himself. It will not be done quickly, but it will be done well and I'm not going anywhere!
It is his birthday tomorrow (he is a 9--11 birthday and I am a Nov 5 birtday--which my British friends will understand and laugh over), but we are going to our special favorite Greek Restaurant tonight ti celebrate. It has everything a person neegreat food, excellent service and we can walk! (Genzo in East Finchley, London for anyone in the North London area).
Everyone enjoy your weekend and the upcoming week!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> This is the kind of egg spoon I mean:
> 
> http://www.silverspoonfinder.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/antique-silver-spoons-for-sale-IMG_0533.jpg
> 
> ...


In Sweden, where in the past I spent some time, they use itty bitty little plastic type spoons for soft boiled eggs. Last time I was there I found an antique set in that wonderful minty green color. And a red set at what we would call a 99cent only store. The green set is a harder type of plastic, if plastic at all. If I find my camera before the tea party is over, I'll attempt to post pix.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry you had to go through all that!!


thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> For those who requested chocolate mayonnaise cake recipe
> 
> Cocoa Mayonnaise Cake 1 1/2 teaspoons baking
> 1 3/4 cups unsifted all purpose flour soda
> ...


Thank You for the recipe. I never heard of a mayo cake before. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. I like to make my own pastes as I can adjust how much I want at any time. Should wear a treat with Dave's.


FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Dave - thanks for that recipe. I've never attempted anything like that before and it sounds delicious - time to broaden my tastebuds.
> ...


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver, the UK is quite devoted to the anniversary as well.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, Strawberry to have a forced sedentary lifestyle imposed on you is not pleasant. I cant believe how limiting my fibro is along with all the other things. But I can still do knitting sometimes and other things I like. Made a nice roast pork with new potatoes for supper last night and ran it over to share with my Mom n Dad. Very enjoyable. 
I do hope you can be fitted for a proper supporting neck brace that you can live with/around. Here is to your health and prayers for the strength to do what you need to do!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > For those who requested chocolate mayonnaise cake recipe
> ...


check back on recipe as some ingredients where left off post when i posted it, had to edit it, so now is right. Sorry about that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She has them posted on one of the earlier pages of today's tea party.


Strawberry4u said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinda I loved the pics of you and DH in pirate costume. One year when teaching I did a costume of a middle ages lady in waiting and decorated my classroom and entrance to class like a castle. Kids absolutely love it. Our whole grade level (6th) participated and did course related activities that reflected the middle ages. Lots of fun.
> ...


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I wish we could wring out the east here and send the water to y'all. More hurricanes on the way. We have a granddaughter going to college in west TX so we check the locations of the fires often. Good luck. Our little town is having its yearly festival. It is the collard festival. For you non southerners, the collard is a dark leafy green vegetable. It is a staple for our talbes, along with pork and cornbread.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aussiejen said:


> As you love travelling you should google Esperance Western Australia. It's on the south coast 750kms from the Capital Perth. We have been voted the best beaches in Australia. We have pure white sand that squeaks when you walk on it.(silicon). It's known as the Bay of Isles because of the 100+ islands off the coast. It's a town of about 17,000 people and our closest town of 500+ is 200kms away. It's big enough to have everything we need but far enough away that we don't have many problems.The water is the colour of the Carabean post cards. We have huge National parks and the next large town on the coast going east id across the Great Australian Bight. When one of my daughters got married in Orkney UK her bridesmaids wore dresses the colour of Esperance waters. All the shades. They looked beautiful. The largest building here is 3 stories and that'sa house. Have I wetted anyones appetite yet? Jenny


I'm interested and would go except for the long flight from the U.S. East Coast. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Collards cooked well are delicious. I've even found that if I buy the chopped frozen ones and saute them in a little olive oil and add a touch of one of the Mrs. Dash seasonings they are quite tasty. I rarely cook them fresh since I'm pretty much the only one who eats them in our household of 9 and it is too much trouble for just one to make them from fresh.



LizzyM said:


> I wish we could wring out the east here and send the water to y'all. More hurricanes on the way. We have a granddaughter going to college in west TX so we check the locations of the fires often. Good luck. Our little town is having its yearly festival. It is the collard festival. For you non southerners, the collard is a dark leafy green vegetable. It is a staple for our talbes, along with pork and cornbread.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Reading about homemade soups has inspired me. I'm headed to the kitchen to start a pot of homemade chicken veggie soup; it will do my cold good.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello fron Portland, OR, where it is going to be 94º today! We have been experiencing high temps all week and wildfires throughout the state -I feel sorry for those with asthma! Personally, I'm staying inside and watching documentaries and news casts from 10 years ago regarding the "911" attack on the World Trade Center towers (coverage is on every major channel so there's no way around it). Tomorrow marks the 10th anniversary of the attack and let's hope nothing happens then. That being said, I shall be knitting, doing jigsaw puzzles on National Geographic's website and reading. Anything that doesn't require a strenuous workout (like weeding) or basic movement. It will simply be too hot to think, much less move. The only strenuous thing I will be doing today is driving across town to be with my 91 yr old mother, who broke her wrist the other day and is in a cast. I will be making her lunch, figuring out how to run her new iPad2 and a well-deserved swim in her pool. I hope everyone has a happy and safe weekend. Peace and blessings to all.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Sam, I sure can feel for you as I have severe asthma. The oxytocin is different, I use it to induce the birth process with my Chihuahuas. I am SO glad to have you back and hope now all goes ever so much better for you. The pups are alot bigger, Huh? Once you do not see them for awhile they seem to double in size when you see them again. Anyway, it sure is good to hear from you again and take care.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I live in Portland and the temp will be 94º here today. I hope you are not experiencing any wild fire issues. Take care.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's midnight in Monza where this weekend it is the Italian Grand Prix, great fun for all the petrolheads. In New Zealand the Rugby World Cup is underway and match times are good news for insomniacs in the UK!
> 
> ...


Good morning from Connecticut, Dave & all. It's beautiful here today. Just spent the whole morning sitting on the back deck with a great book. 
We are moving to Phoenix Az on Nov. 1st & I have so much to do, so much to think about, but, I can't skip my morning fix of KP. This recipe sounds wonderful & I think my son will enjoy it immensely. Thanks. 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

It is cloudy here in the San Diego area. The San Diego State vs Army game is on and we are thankful for the cooler weather. We had terrible heat for almost two weeks, nearer 100 degrees many days and I have no air conditioning. AND then the power outage of over 14 hours and that was something. I use oxygen at night and had to scurry to get some way to continue with the oxygen therapy. Off to a time away for a few days by the beach and son comes for a visit from New Zealand. 
.........Dave, son said Burning Man was not as hot as San Diego and photos will be coming. Happy weekend all..mlk


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

kneonknitter:

Wow, huge weather change for you, right? At least you will have our great winter temps at first, and you can ease into out summers. Welcome in advance. I hate packing, but it does give you a chance to clean out and organize. Good luck.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi to all from Buford, GA (near Atlanta). I haven't seen these Tea party posts before but enjoyed reading them. Special note to THEWREN - drink plenty of water. My late husband had kidney stones and drinking a LOT of water seemed to help.
It is a beautiful day here. Finally we are having some cooler weather - Hate the heat!! Looking forward to winter.
All the recipes sounds delicious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I think your heat migrated from San Diego to Portland!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave if you are going to France for a couple of weeks, dont forget your laptop! You can host a French Weekend Tea Party!! and give us a French cuisine recipe! Most of all enjoy yourself!


I thought holidays were all about forgetting one's laptop, as well as pretty much everything else one has left behind! Actually, it goes with me pretty much everywhere, it's whether I bother to turn on my Mi-Fi or look for a Wi-Fi hotspot.

I have a few classic French dishes in my repertoire, as well as a couple of Flemish specialities, I'll possibly do a continental tea party one weekend, just for fun, maybe on Trafalgar Day!

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Maelinde I would love to hear about the Barbie incident it sounds very interesting.

I'm spending my day today cleaning, draining and filling my spa since we are still having nice weather and I don't have any other plans (other than the tea party).
Talk to everyone later!
Sandy


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I like your cooking suggestion. The traditional way to cook them around here is with a lot of pork fat. I'm trying to limit our fat intake so I'll try your way next time. Thanks!


settleg said:


> Collards cooked well are delicious. I've even found that if I buy the chopped frozen ones and saute them in a little olive oil and add a touch of one of the Mrs. Dash seasonings they are quite tasty. I rarely cook them fresh since I'm pretty much the only one who eats them in our household of 9 and it is too much trouble for just one to make them from fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Hawaii...it will clear by noon and be warm and humid. Tomorrow we are going to a pot luck dinner at a friends home...I was asked to bring desert. Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake sounds interesting. Think I will try making it. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
I am having my green tea this morning and going to pop in some toast in a bit and try some orange marmalade a friend gave me...she makes her own. I am always impressed by people who know how to make jams, jellies and preserve their own food. Years ago I tried and my loving family ever so gently asked me not to do it any more (lol) it didn't turn out very well...oh well nothing ventured nothing gained.Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave if you are going to France for a couple of weeks, dont forget your laptop! You can host a French Weekend Tea Party!! and give us a French cuisine recipe! Most of all enjoy yourself!
> ...


Looking forward to it!! You just enjoy your weekend and all your days! What are the lads up to??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Good day, matey - from So. Cal. I keep forgetting to ask - what are elevenses? Your recipe looks great. Can't wait to try it. As for flavor and texture, it is right up my alley. I think I'm going to love it. Thanks for hosting. Just re-read my post. I guess I should clarify which recipe I'm looking at. The tangine. I'll use Sambal Oelek instead of Harissa because I already have the Sambal Oelek. i hope the taste is the same.


_Elevenses_ are a mid-morning snack of a cup of tea or coffee and a cake or biscuit. In England it's customary to take three breaks from work, lunch and tea-breaks mid-morning and mid-afternoon.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Italian Grand Prix this weekend, so all things petrolhead in this house!

Doctor Who is about to start, then it's the _Last Night of The Proms_, two unmissable broadcasts.

Dave


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Good afternoon to all from here in the Tennessee valley. Beautiful day here. I am late getting to the tea party today. I had errands to run and things to do before the ball game starts at 3:30. After i got home I decided to get my Halloween decorations out,put my big wooden pumpkin on the front door and put some other stuff out. It may be early but I love Halloween and like to decorate for it.
Am sorry to hear of so many being ill. Hope everyone is doing better. Am enjoying my cranberry green tea.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I am watching a re-run of Smokey and the Bandit on tv. I never tire of watching them!! I lost count a long time ago over how many times I watched these Bandit movies!!! It is better to have a laugh than to keep watching the sad state of affairs that are going on in the world. The only thing with this movie, is that the action is so fast, you cant knit at the same time!!! haha,


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You ladies need to check out our upcoming Arizona Meet..Scheduled in mid to late October..

Hugs,

Camilla



JillF said:


> kneonknitter:
> 
> Wow, huge weather change for you, right? At least you will have our great winter temps at first, and you can ease into out summers. Welcome in advance. I hate packing, but it does give you a chance to clean out and organize. Good luck.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh for any greens..collards, mustard, spinach and yes even beet greens...as they are so rich in anti-oxidents not to mention so many nutrients..and I so love pork fat LOL...BUT instead I use a smoked turkey leg...It makes the greens taste amazing and you do not miss the pork fat at all.

Hope that helps a bit.

Camilla



LizzyM said:


> I like your cooking suggestion. The traditional way to cook them around here is with a lot of pork fat. I'm trying to limit our fat intake so I'll try your way next time. Thanks!
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> ...


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the smoked turkey leg. We are adding a lot of turkey to our diet. Everyone around here has a few collard plants growing in their yard - even among the flowers! We can have fresh ones all through the year. So, so good for you!!!


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Ooooh for any greens..collards, mustard, spinach and yes even beet greens...as they are so rich in anti-oxidents not to mention so many nutrients..and I so love pork fat LOL...BUT instead I use a smoked turkey leg...It makes the greens taste amazing and you do not miss the pork fat at all.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, we here in Sunny SOuthern California are experiencing a THUNDER STORM. After the past week of 100 plus temps, this is WONDERFUL. It is so cool, breezy, drippy, just wonderful for the senses.


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all, I normally drink tea in the afternoon. I'm cooking lunch; the vegetable and chickpea tangin that Dave put out. We are going eat with rice since that's what I have in my pantry. 
I've just finished a sock that started out toe-up [email protected] on two cirs but because of difficulties in turning the heel using short row, I ended have to rip up one and finished the other using sweet tomatoe heel method. I love this new technique I just learnt (the sweet tomatoe heel). It's easy and looks good on my foot.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Wow, we here in Sunny SOuthern California are experiencing a THUNDER STORM. After the past week of 100 plus temps, this is WONDERFUL. It is so cool, breezy, drippy, just wonderful for the senses.


Well, so much for the rain. It lasted for maybe 5 minutes and the sun is out. BUt still cool.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > Good day, matey - from So. Cal. I keep forgetting to ask - what are elevenses? Your recipe looks great. Can't wait to try it. As for flavor and texture, it is right up my alley. I think I'm going to love it. Thanks for hosting. Just re-read my post. I guess I should clarify which recipe I'm looking at. The tangine. I'll use Sambal Oelek instead of Harissa because I already have the Sambal Oelek. i hope the taste is the same.
> ...


Thanks, Dave. And in case I haven't said it before, thanks for hosting and for all your wonderful recipes.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes as MrsB mentioned summer has finally arrived in the beautiful Pacific Northwest. We were beginning to think it never would... I, too, am one of those that can't take the hot weather so fortunately our 90plus degree days are followed by 50 something nights which make it a somewhat easier to endure...

In spite of the late summer... according to the calendar autumn is approaching, right? so... my DD whom I live with has begun decorating the house accordingly... She and I both love to do seasonal decorations and it is a fun way to 'redecorate' without 'actually' redecorating...

Chocolate Mayo cake does bring back memories... I always made it with Miracle Whip too...

Take care and love to all... another great Tea Party... xoxoxo Pat/Sam


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok girlfriend ...You asked and you shall receive LOL..Really taxed my pea brain to come up with recipe lol

Camillas Manhattan Clam Chowder

Now this is MY own recipe..so as I always do when I cook..gestimate the amounts and it always delicious..so do not fret! It sounds a bit complicated but it is so easy..just prep your veggies and ingredients before you start. BTW this is hubbys all time favorite!

Ingredients:
2-4 cans of minced clams
(or fresh if you want to steam and chop them ..reserving liquid for broth of chowder)
1 bottle of clam juice
2- cups of small diced potatoes
1- cup of small diced carrots
1-cup of celery
1 medium onion chopped fine
a bunch of fresh parsley or 2 Tablespoons of dried
2 cans of diced tomatoes
1 large can of tomatoe sauce
1/2 pound of bacon
1 small clove of garlic minced finely
2 Tablespoons of Old Bay Seasoning...add 1 at a time and taste between each addition
Salt and Pepper to taste

(IF you want here you can also add veggies like vegetable soup...ie baby limas, sweet baby peas, green beans, corn...fresh is always best but frozen is fine..I usually add all the above.)

Directions:
Add chopped potatoe, carrots, and celery to a dutch oven type pot cover with water just to the top of the veggies..cook until tender but watch to not over cook...Add a large pinch of salt and a small pinch of pepper.
While veggies are cooking Chop bacon in small pieces, brown bacon in medium skillet...drain some of the fat reserve if needed later..remove bacon and drain..add chopped onion to skillet and saute just until a bit tender..next add minced garlic..saute for a minute..
By this time potatoe mix should be done...DO NOT DRAIN..
Now add bacon, onion and garlic mix to dutch oven pot...add 2 cans of diced tomatoes, tomatoe sauce, minced clams and clam broth..
Add fresh or frozen veggies now...
Add parsley and Old Bay Seasoning.
Bring to a soft boil, cover and let simmer until veggies are all medium cooked...usually takes about 10ish minutes...
IF you need more broth ..you can add chicken stock.

'Voile place in a heated soup tureen, bowls or soup mugs..
I usually make corn muffins and sometimes coleslaw on the side.

Enjoy!

Ooooh pictures below is the 75th Anniversary of Fiestaware Soup Tureen my hubby gave me for our 27th Wedding Anniversary....I LOVE IT! I was OVER the moon happy after waiting many months for this to arrive.



5mmdpns said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds yummy Dave....this is soup weather for most..the fall...but having lived in the NE section of the US..I will always make soups this time of the year...even if I have to run the AC...lol...Gives me a chance to use my NEW fiestaware soup tureen...like I need an excuse LOL
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I will try to post New England Clam Chowder recipe tomorrow...As it is a creamy type...
My poor brain is frying writing up this recipe LOL..
Like many of you amazing cooks...We just DO IT..like Nike..
Buy the ingredients ..go to kitchen and cook...
Yes I still use recipe books when needed...
Hope you all enjoy..

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Although I use Mrs. Dashs seasonings occasionally..it does not substitute meat flavor for me..

You are most welcome.

Camilla



LizzyM said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the smoked turkey leg. We are adding a lot of turkey to our diet. Everyone around here has a few collard plants growing in their yard - even among the flowers! We can have fresh ones all through the year. So, so good for you!!!
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


----------



## pennychattey (Aug 17, 2011)

Good evening from Stevenage! I'v spent far too long reading through old tea party posts and have decided to join you all, if I may. 
I love Scotch eggs, Jaki, but I always bake mine - flame and oil not a good mix for me! I'm really lucky though, as I have 3 chickens in my back garden. They do have their own personalities too, and are just so cute and friendly. They get on fine with my dog and three cats. I caught myself sitting in the garden, not long ago, just thinking how happy I was to be watching all of them nosing around the garden. Don't have many surviving veggies though!
We will be having Dave's tagine for lunch tomorrow as there won't be time to make a Sunday Roast. It'll make a lovely change.
Today, I've been visiting my mother, who has the early stages of Dementia. It's like she's becoming a stranger, which is heartbreaking. My eldest son lives with her now, to make sure she's OK, taking medications and eating properly. She's got lost a couple of times and the Police have brought her home, so he tries to go with her, but sometimes she just wants to go alone. It's very difficult for him. I'm so proud of him, he has grown into a lovely man. (Dnadylion - he was also a premature baby, born at 30 weeks and had all sorts of tubes attached to hi. He is now 6', 24 and full of good health. Try not to worry too much, I know you can't help it, about your triplets).
Intend to get up just before elevenses tomorrow! Looking forward to reading what everyone else is doing.
Penny


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nancylschulman said:


> Good morning all! I, too, am new here. I enjoy all the recipes and news from around the world. This week was particularly trying for us. My FIL fell outside our home on Tuesday and broke his femur. Needless to say, it was traumatic. After 25 MINUTES the ambulance finally came. Did I mention that it was pouring rain, we couldn't move him and we were standing over him with blankets and umbrellas? My nerves! He was so cold by the time he got to the hospital they couldn't even get a temp or blood pressure on him. We didn't want to move him because we didn't know if his back or neck had injury. Of course, the ambulance drivers must have had x-ray vision because they picked him up by his BELT and stuck him on the gurney. No back board, neck brace, NOTHING! I was appalled at the lack of care given. Anyway, he is mending well - Thank God - and will be in a rehab facility for a few weeks. That will give me enough time to strengthen up to care for him when he gets home. Knitting was not in the cards this week, but I currently have a Christmas Tea Cozy on the needles for my dear friend who just moved from Michigan to Kentucky. I will now pour my coffee (can't do tea in the morning - that's my evening drink! Have a great day all!


Sounds like you did not get flooded. We came out pretty well though there is a fair amount of cleanup to do.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> nancylschulman said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I don't believe you've mentioned the proms. I'm listening now to the live concert through streaming radio from a wonderful Minneapolis station. Though it was a little frustrating to listen to their talking about wonderful weather as we had eternal rain and were waiting to be flooded.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Camilla, your receipt has gone into the 'definitely make' section of my cookery filing system, I love clam chowder but have never tried making it myself!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > forgot to add....the chocolate mayo cake is great for those with milk allergies, too.
> ...


I don't have my recipe stash with me here in Ohio, but you can Google "mayonnaise cake" and get several recipes. If someone doesn't post one, I'll do it next week when I can access my recipes.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I don't believe you've mentioned the proms. I'm listening now to the live concert through streaming radio from a wonderful Minneapolis station. Though it was a little frustrating to listen to their talking about wonderful weather as we had eternal rain and were waiting to be flooded.


Watching the concert right now, part two starts in a few minutes.

In London it's been one of the coolest Summer's for years, but at least it isn't too bad tonight for those enjoying the concert in various outside venues around the country.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome Dave....it is really easy peasy...IF you do all prep first...but I do that anyhow anytime I cook...
I don't say much but standing too long to cook causes great pain in my hips and back..as I have severe OA..so hubby now helps me prep and I have a stool I place at stove..but I so love to cook...

Nice to be appreciated huh?

Hugs,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> Thanks Camilla, your receipt has gone into the 'definitely make' section of my cookery filing system, I love clam chowder but have never tried making it myself!
> 
> Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

settleg said:


> She has them posted on one of the earlier pages of today's tea party.
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! You know, now that you brought it up, we are all going to be wanting that particular story. lol...


I'll post when we get back from the decorating meeting. We were supposed to be there an hour and a half ago, but I'm still getting ready and waiting for Randy. LOL

I'm sure I'll have new and improved stories after tonight... I seem to be the one to get everyone to degenerate into "naughty mode". I might even have evidence-er-pictures of what transpired in 2009. It was really bad. LOL

I'd best boogie out of here to get to the decorations making dealio. We have decorating supplies. No barbies or dolls of any kind this time around. :|


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm getting the "husband look" which means it is time for me to really start getting ready so we can get to the decorations making party.

I'm sticking my tongue out at him and he's just shaking his head. I better log off and do something productive. :lol:

I'll be back later tonight!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good afternoon from Texas! Believe it or not, we are having some cooler weather! It's hard to think of 90 degrees F is cooler, but it is quite pleasant outside. Still no rain which is needed.Helped give a bridal shower at a lovely tea room today. Of course I thought about my tea party friends and wished all of you could be there. I did drink Mimosa for the most part, but had a delicious blackberry iced tea with my lunch. I'm going to have to take time to copy all of the delicious recipes everyone has posted. Still too hot for soup, but will save for later. I don't think I had ever heard of the mayo cake and think I will try that as well. Still too hot to bake!

Sam, hope this finds you feeling better. You really had a time on your vacation! I hope that everyone is doing well and improving if you have been feeling poorly, as well as your family members that have been ill. 

Maelinde, love your costumes! I can only imagine what your closets look like. I know what you mean about last minute costume requests. My daughter does that to me as well. Sometimes we get it done, but sometimes she just goes out and buys something.Of course, I like the handmade stuff, but when dealing with a child, it can get frustrating! Is it the same way with DHs?

Everyone have a great day! I plan on popping in later tonight!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo Camilla the chowder sounds scrumptious! Can't wait to see the New England Clam Chowder recipe. I also like you said...just do it. In fact I made chicken veggie soup today and mmmmm it is good. It has chicken breast, onion, corn, carrots, okra, and rice. Hit the spot and hopefully will also help chase away my cold. Will watch for your next chowder recipe.



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I will try to post New England Clam Chowder recipe tomorrow...As it is a creamy type...
> My poor brain is frying writing up this recipe LOL..
> Like many of you amazing cooks...We just DO IT..like Nike..
> Buy the ingredients ..go to kitchen and cook...
> ...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


Hi Sam I wish I had known you were in Coeur d'Alene, I would have loved to have met you. I live in Post Falls, 5-10 mins to CdA. Sorry you had such a hard time, I hope the people at KMC treated you well, there are some really nice people there. 
Now that you are home I hope you recoup faster. 
You are right, there's no place like home.
Take Care Sam

Marion


----------



## tempeknitter (Feb 21, 2011)

What is mayonnaise cake?


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually askem - i never expect to take it again - once was enough - and to think people take them for fun. they need to get a life. thanks for the warning and i am sorry about your friend - but it is just too much of a druig for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


askem I am sorry about your friend. It truly is a horrible drug...my husband was prescribed it for pain after a serious surgery...while it help relieve the pain it made him a mean person to be around. He is a really nice person and fun to be with. The odd thing is that he didn't realize the change in his personality until he saw some video taken when our kids came to visit. He stopped taking it after he saw it. We can't even imagine how people can take it or even why it's on the market.


----------



## tempeknitter (Feb 21, 2011)

I do hope next week is a better week for you! I am a former Pa. lady and sure do miss the beautiful fall weather.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Mama used to make the mayo cake and I wish I had her recipe. I did make mayo biscuits this morning- 1 cup self rising flour, 1/2 cup milk, 2 tbsp mayo and mix together. Bake at 400 about 16 minutes or until brown. Sometimes I add shredded cheese to the mix.


----------



## tempeknitter (Feb 21, 2011)

brenda m said:


> Mama used to make the mayo cake and I wish I had her recipe. I did make mayo biscuits this morning- 1 cup self rising flour, 1/2 cup milk, 2 tbsp mayo and mix together. Bake at 400 about 16 minutes or until brown. Sometimes I add shredded cheese to the mix.


Sounds yummy! Thanks!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds yummie Settleg...I guess for some of us "old school cooks" its a no brainer lol

I hope you feel better soon...a late summer cold is hard to deal with.

Hugs and prayers you will feel better,

Camilla



settleg said:


> Ooooo Camilla the chowder sounds scrumptious! Can't wait to see the New England Clam Chowder recipe. I also like you said...just do it. In fact I made chicken veggie soup today and mmmmm it is good. It has chicken breast, onion, corn, carrots, okra, and rice. Hit the spot and hopefully will also help chase away my cold. Will watch for your next chowder recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It seems that I've heard somewhere that biscuits in England are what we, in the US, call cookies. Is that correct?



FireballDave said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > Good day, matey - from So. Cal. I keep forgetting to ask - what are elevenses? Your recipe looks great. Can't wait to try it. As for flavor and texture, it is right up my alley. I think I'm going to love it. Thanks for hosting. Just re-read my post. I guess I should clarify which recipe I'm looking at. The tangine. I'll use Sambal Oelek instead of Harissa because I already have the Sambal Oelek. i hope the taste is the same.
> ...


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm from Tennessee, so my biscuits are the southern kind. We may get a shower. It's thundering and the hubbie just took the tractor to the shed. Has anyone made their own thin crust pizza by taking 2 flour tortillas, (I put shredded cheese between to make it hold together), then top with salsa and whatever you like on pizza (I use whatever is in the refrigerator) top with cheese and bake at 400 about 15 min.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It seems that I've heard somewhere that biscuits in England are what we, in the US, call cookies. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct, biscuits are cookies here, and biscuits here are similar to our scones.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

We thought Miracle Whip was mayonnaise when I was a kid. I didn't learn the difference until I was well into my 20s. If you haven't had Mayo/ Miracle Whip cake you owe it to yourself to make it at least once. You won't believe how moist it is and yummy. I believe the recipe used to be on the Miracle whip label. 
We do reminisce a lot here. I love you all for that.



cmaliza said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to make these. Are they just drop biscuits or do you roll them. 
Since I am only cooking for myself, I tend not to bother with full recipes now. It's just mix, dump and bake or whatever. I find that I cut a lot of corners that I didn't when it was for others.



brenda m said:


> Mama used to make the mayo cake and I wish I had her recipe. I did make mayo biscuits this morning- 1 cup self rising flour, 1/2 cup milk, 2 tbsp mayo and mix together. Bake at 400 about 16 minutes or until brown. Sometimes I add shredded cheese to the mix.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words. I took it that it must have been a good sign when my nieces message was : "They are all over 2 lbs ! " I assumed that 2 lbs must have been a good marker. 

I will definitely post pictures when they are good enough to show the little faces. Thank you all for your interest. 



pennychattey said:


> Good evening from Stevenage! I'v spent far too long reading through old tea party posts and have decided to join you all, if I may.
> I love Scotch eggs, Jaki, but I always bake mine - flame and oil not a good mix for me! I'm really lucky though, as I have 3 chickens in my back garden. They do have their own personalities too, and are just so cute and friendly. They get on fine with my dog and three cats. I caught myself sitting in the garden, not long ago, just thinking how happy I was to be watching all of them nosing around the garden. Don't have many surviving veggies though!
> We will be having Dave's tagine for lunch tomorrow as there won't be time to make a Sunday Roast. It'll make a lovely change.
> Today, I've been visiting my mother, who has the early stages of Dementia. It's like she's becoming a stranger, which is heartbreaking. My eldest son lives with her now, to make sure she's OK, taking medications and eating properly. She's got lost a couple of times and the Police have brought her home, so he tries to go with her, but sometimes she just wants to go alone. It's very difficult for him. I'm so proud of him, he has grown into a lovely man. (Dnadylion - he was also a premature baby, born at 30 weeks and had all sorts of tubes attached to hi. He is now 6', 24 and full of good health. Try not to worry too much, I know you can't help it, about your triplets).
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, all. I haven't made time to post yet this weekend but have been lurking in the shadows while battling a recalcitrant baby hat. The yarn I'm using is different from the designer's choice so I was a good kid and swatched, measured carefully, and calculated my cast on. I knitted the ruffled edge and a couple rounds of the body and laid it out to measure. Major oops!! Don't know how I managed, but the darn thing was too big around for my head, let alone that of a newborn. So a-frogging I did go. :x

Camilla, I've always been a New England chowder fan, but your Manhattan really sounds delicious. One question: is it possible to cut the ingredients by half and/or freeze some of it? I'm cooking for one these days and I think the quantity may be more than I could handle solo. Thanks.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It seems that I've heard somewhere that biscuits in England are what we, in the US, call cookies. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's correct, but many of our biscuits are lighter and thinner than cookies. A few weeks ago I posted my receipt for lemon biscuits, here it is again for anybody who may have missed it the first time:

*Lemon Biscuits*
_Makes: Approx. 40_

_Ingredients:_
4 oz (125g) unsalted butter, softened
4 oz (125g) caster sugar (US = superfine sugar)
1 large egg yolk
Finely grated rind of 1 unwaxed lemon
8 oz (250g) self-raising flour

_Method:_

Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment

Cream togeth the butter and caster sugar in a bowl, beat in the egg yolk and lemon rind. Sieve in the flour and thoroughly mix to make a firm dough.

Roll out the dough to one-quarter inch thick (0.5cm). Cut out biscuits with a two-and-a-half inch (6cm) biscuit cutter and arrange on the prepared baking sheet.

Prick biscuits lightly with a fork and chill for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas Regulo 4

Bake the biscuits for about 10 minutes until lightly golden round the edges. If desired, sprinkle with granulated sugar and allow to harden on the baking trays for a few minutes, before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Store in a cool dry place


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

And scones are definitely delicious!!! -- on either side of the pond. Thanks for the info



scotslass said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that I've heard somewhere that biscuits in England are what we, in the US, call cookies. Is that correct?
> ...


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Dandylion, these are drop biscuits


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Soups are one thing that I can never make small batches of, so I always make a full pot and freeze half 

You and I were thinking along the same lines just now, because I was wondering which chowder I like best, New England or Manhattan? It used to be New England hands down, but I've developed a taste for Manhattan because I love tomatoes . It's a nice delima to have. I'm glad I like both.



KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I haven't made time to post yet this weekend but have been lurking in the shadows while battling a recalcitrant baby hat. The yarn I'm using is different from the designer's choice so I was a good kid and swatched, measured carefully, and calculated my cast on. I knitted the ruffled edge and a couple rounds of the body and laid it out to measure. Major oops!! Don't know how I managed, but the darn thing was too big around for my head, let alone that of a newborn. So a-frogging I did go. :x
> 
> Camilla, I've always been a New England chowder fan, but your Manhattan really sounds delicious. One question: is it possible to cut the ingredients by half and/or freeze some of it? I'm cooking for one these days and I think the quantity may be more than I could handle solo. Thanks.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I do I do !!! I believe someone ran with the recipe to use for tartar sauce. 
I still have a mayo sandwich every once in a while. Occasionally I will add a slice of tomato or cucumber. Like I said it has to be "easy peazy" to quote a KPer. Is it Camilla? [

quote=DorisT]Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok I think I have finally caught up here. And copied all the delicious recipes. Thank you. Now have a question. Does anyone have a really good scone recipe?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Camilla, your soup toureen is beautiful, congratulations. I love both kinds of clam chowder. Doris, I remember the "sandwich spread". But my mother would take us out to the farms to buy tomatoes and we would slice them, add a little salt and put on bread with Miracle Whip. Nothing better. As for mayonnaise cake, it was my Aunt's contribution to every holiday meal. All of us kids called it the sprinkle cake because she put fudge frosting and then decorated it with candy sprinkles. Still my favorite cake. As long as you don't overbake, it's the moistest cake ever.


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello all. I am new to knitting and new to the forum. This tea party idea is great fun. I just finished my first project, a Booga Bag (pic attached). Starting a pair of mittens for my husband. I live in the Mid-Atlantic region and we just are now seeing the sun for the first time in about a week, which is nice.

I didn't read every post on every page, but the recipes and encouragement I see here looks like it's going to be lots of fun to be part of this community. I look forward to benefitting from all of this knowledge, and hopefully contributing in the near future.

Since tomorrow is 9/11 and the 10th anniversary of that horrible day, I want to say thank you to any and all first responders and military personnel who have served or are serving, or are in your families, and if any of you were personally affected by the events of that day, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome Dara. Welcome to the group. I am quite new myself but having lots of fun in this group. There are so many places to talk to people. So many topics, both knitting and crocheting topics and so many other topics as well. I think if you ever have a question on just about anything, there will be someone in here that will be able to answer it. Have fun. Kathleen


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ann bar said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > actually askem - i never expect to take it again - once was enough - and to think people take them for fun. they need to get a life. thanks for the warning and i am sorry about your friend - but it is just too much of a druig for me.
> ...


A number of pain killers lower my blood sugar, and when that happens I really have a foul mood.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


Sam, glad your home and doing better. what a way to "vacation" my husband used to be plagued with kidney stones and got this concoction from a herbalist. One yr. he did the blasting of the stones twice, which is about $16,000 a pop. so when a friend went to see this person and told me the recipe for this stuff. i thought we can afford this a whole lot better than that procedure. anyway, i started my bj on it once a month i mix this up and he drinks till its gone and the next month i mix it up again, i keep up with it on the calendar. you mix in equal parts : Tonic water, pinapple juice and a pinch of ground ginger. i mix his all at once, so it takes a bottle and half of the tonic water to equal the can of pinapple juice, and i sorta guesstamate, what i concider a pinch to be for that amount. (my hubby, hates and i mean hates pinapple juice, but since i started him on this 3 yrs ago, he has no more stones)so he suffers through it. i don't know if the combination dissolves the stones or what. at the first he passed a couple and then has never had the pain again or any stones. so do what you will with this info, but it works. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> We thought Miracle Whip was mayonnaise when I was a kid. I didn't learn the difference until I was well into my 20s. If you haven't had Mayo/ Miracle Whip cake you owe it to yourself to make it at least once. You won't believe how moist it is and yummy. I believe the recipe used to be on the Miracle whip label.
> We do reminisce a lot here. I love you all for that.
> 
> 
> ...


there are already two mayonnaise(miracle whip) cake recipes on page 10 of this tea party


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I don't think there are any other tennis fans here, but just in case -- Murray has just mad his match against Nadal interesting. After losing the first two sets Murray has just beat Nadal 6 3 in the third set. I've got to go watch this thing. 
Besides I havent gotten any knitting done for a couple of hours and I need to "tend to my knitting'" as my Grandmother used to tell me. 
Later


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I'm getting the "husband look" which means it is time for me to really start getting ready so we can get to the decorations making party.
> 
> I'm sticking my tongue out at him and he's just shaking his head. I better log off and do something productive. :lol:
> 
> I'll be back later tonight!


I love the picture of you and your hubby. What great costumes. You both know how to have fun. I wish we had something like that around here. I don't think I would mind joining. I think it would be such fun. Hardly wait for stories and pics.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm struggling to stay positive right now. On the eve of the 10th anniversary of 9-11, I've just found out that a relative who was named for my father perished in the twin towers. We had already lost a relative on Mom's side (one of 343 first responders to die that day).

On the other hand a co worker gave me a full bushel of tomatoes last month...I blanched and peeled them, then froze em. I'm now on a second pot of my Mom's famouse pasta sauce that I'm canning for coworkers.

We need to be kinder to each other.

Sorry if Im a downer, this just is an incredibly sad weekend for me (I'm a native New Yorker).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.


Yep, made by Kraft. Sometimes I put it on my hamburger. It does add another flavor to a plain sandwich. Never tried it on toast. It is different than tartar sauce which is for fish/seafood.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry to hear that courier770, it is extremely sad. 
my prayers go out to all those who lost family and friends that horrible day


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

DaraAllen Welcome to you from Georgia. 
I love your avatar, how beautiful he/she is, what a sweet little face, makes me smile to see what some of our fir babies get into.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm struggling to stay positive right now. On the eve of the 10th anniversary of 9-11, I've just found out that a relative who was named for my father perished in the twin towers. We had already lost a relative on Mom's side (one of 343 first responders to die that day).
> 
> On the other hand a co worker gave me a full bushel of tomatoes last month...I blanched and peeled them, then froze em. I'm now on a second pot of my Mom's famouse pasta sauce that I'm canning for coworkers.
> 
> ...


On a positive note about 9/11, my brother-in law was to fly to NYC and be at work on 9/11 in the World Trade Centre. He decided to take a day off and fly in the next day and go straight to work. That was 9/11. He never did go and is still alive today.
My heart goes out to all who suffered losses and tragedy that day. Courier, many gentle hugs for you! Your family has experienced many sad things.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you scotlass. The 10th anniversary seems to be as "raw" as those first days.

When this happened I was still living in the Chicago area and I couldn't reach any of my family in NY. My sister was stranded in Japan. As children we grew up in the NYC area..it was so hard for us to be so far from "home" and unable to help...the past 10 years has not erased that feeling.

I now live with the Rocky Mountains as my "skyline"..but I still miss those skyscrapers..particularly the two that are no longer there...(

5mm's. There are many stories of those who escaped a tragic fate and in fact several of those stories include other members of my family. We should all be thankful for those who were spared that fateful day.

Oddly enough the relative who was named for my father who perished...his great grandfather is who MY son is named for.

I don't know how I will get through tomorrow, perhaps in bed, with a blanket over my head! 

Thank you all for the support.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

finally i caught up, we have been gone all day, sam, please do try the concoction for the kidney stones its awful tasting, but it works. 
a friend of ours in this sm. town, lost his daughter on 9/11 sara was a flight attendant on the first plane to hit the towers. i remember that day, my sister travels a lot with her job, and we couldn't get in touch with her, as they canceled her flight she was in south dekota, so it took renting a van for the ones going back in her direction and then her then good friend, now great husband going to meet them in his car, and taking gasoline along with him, because for some reason, gas was a problem then. it was a horrific time, and as with anything, you want your family all accounted for not knowing where they are is unnerving. God Bless the USA. If i haven't said it before, i love this tea party, lots of great friends from everywhere, and lots of great foods to try.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope so. We can all make mistakes. Maybe not to the magnitude he did, but sounds more like a design fault?



DorisT said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we made it through the blackout that covered all of San Diego, parts of Mexico, Orange County, and other towns. For those not aware of this "mishap." It put 1.4 million customers without power. It was learned the cause was by one single human error. That experience was a huge wake-up call on how poorly our family is prepared for an earthquake. And the thing about California and earthquakes, it isn't if, but when. We had to scramble around looking for flashlights and more importantly batteries. We had only one radio--my clock radio that has a battery back-up which we had to find a battery for. The blackout started about 3:30 p.m. DST and we got our power back around 2:30 a.m. Some customers got their power earlier. I learned I *can* sleep without having the TV or radio playing and I could survive without a fan. I am definitely going to buy a larger flashlight with that really bright light (what are they called?). It sure made reading more pleasurable than with a regular flashlight.
> ...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

You are welcome. As nearly everyone, I remember that day like it was yesterday. Though I didn't lose any family or friends that day, I cried for all those that were lost. 
My now ex was sleeping, I woke him up, he told me to shut up and I was imagining it cause it was a movie. 
He was and still is an a**



courier770 said:


> Thank you scotlass. The 10th anniversary seems to be as "raw" as those first days.
> 
> When this happened I was still living in the Chicago area and I couldn't reach any of my family in NY. My sister was stranded in Japan. As children we grew up in the NYC area..it was so hard for us to be so far from "home" and unable to help...the past 10 years has not erased that feeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey all - i'm back - finally. being gone three weeks is about 29 days too long.
> 
> the first part of the vacation went fine. when i arrived in couer d' alene for retreat realized there had been no oxygen delivered. had to wait until the next day (monday) and call and get the snafu cleared up. monday evening i was in the er of the hospital in coeur d' alene with intense back pain that reached around into the groin. after a cat scan they informed me that i was trying to pass a kidney stone. sent me home with oxicotton (spelled wrong but think you know what i mean) that stuff knocked me out until wednesday - evidently i ate and talked to people on tuesday but i have no recolection of it. wednesday morning an ambulance arrived because i was experiencing extreme breathing problems - a side affect of the oxi. the rest of the retreat is partially a blur - as was the seven hour trip back over the mountains. saturday night back into the er with extreme pain - another cat scan - kidney stone - another two scripts for pain. the rest of the time i laid in bed and slept. i was bound and determined to be on the plane come wednesday morning - slept most of the way home.
> saw my doctor yestderday - dot a shot of b12 he thought would help build my energy level quicker. have pretty mucy laid around. believe me - there is no place like home. i think my traveling days are over. there is not enough of me to generate enough energy - lol. we'll see. anyhow - happy to be back with all of you.
> ...


Sorry you had such a rough time. Getting old is an adventure not always pleasant but always an adventute. Hang in there. Edith


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you ever pass the kidney stones? Anyhow, welcome back. Stay well!
marilyn


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Sam, breathing problems are the worst. I have COPD and emphysema then add to that Asthma and Lupus. I had to give up vacations just this year. My body does not hold up to travel unfortunately.
You be careful and take good care---maybe start a new project, and just sit and relax and de-stress from your woes. Sorry your trip was a washout.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

911 opens the wounds again.


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaki said:


> Hi Dave - Hi everyone
> 
> It's 11.02am on a wet and windy morning here in the Royal Forest of Dean in the UK. I'm sitting in my armchair, facing the Brecon Beacons (Wales) with a cup of Twinings Tea in one hand and a new Shadow Knitting pattern book in the other - well I was before I stepped in here!!!! I thought I'd take it easy in the new "stitch" area by knitting some pot-holders, before venturing into something more challenging like a scarf LOL !!!! I will venture to take pics of my efforts for your critique as I always come away with encouragement ringing in my ears!
> 
> ...


Jaki--I found this recipe in a book and tried them out many years ago. My two boys loved them, and still ask me to fix them when they come to visit. Since I am lucky enough to have a good supply for free range eggs, I have experienced that beautiful sunshine yellow many many times. Sometimes I fix a couple these for myself and have one a lunch and one at dinner (supper here in Texas).
Everyone should try these at least once. (I just use Jimmy Dean sausage--the hot one).


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Martin, it opens wounds on every anniversary. Since I hail from a family fraught with police officers, firemen and pilots..it is particularly poignant. The terrorists really accomplished nothing that day. All they did was "unite" the spirit of a country and doom their own souls. I've never been one to dwell on what people have "earned" in life..but Mohammed Atta, he burns every day in my mind for what he did in the name of Allah!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I always make a big pot and we eat it through the week..However yes you could cut it in half...IF I want to preserve it...I would can it in a canning bath etc...I have frozen it but the veggies get a bit mushy.

Hope that helps a bit.

Camilla



KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. I haven't made time to post yet this weekend but have been lurking in the shadows while battling a recalcitrant baby hat. The yarn I'm using is different from the designer's choice so I was a good kid and swatched, measured carefully, and calculated my cast on. I knitted the ruffled edge and a couple rounds of the body and laid it out to measure. Major oops!! Don't know how I managed, but the darn thing was too big around for my head, let alone that of a newborn. So a-frogging I did go. :x
> 
> Camilla, I've always been a New England chowder fan, but your Manhattan really sounds delicious. One question: is it possible to cut the ingredients by half and/or freeze some of it? I'm cooking for one these days and I think the quantity may be more than I could handle solo. Thanks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Jill....
I have so much fiestaware..so that was an addition to my new and collectable pieces...

Camilla



JillF said:


> Camilla, your soup toureen is beautiful, congratulations. I love both kinds of clam chowder. Doris, I remember the "sandwich spread". But my mother would take us out to the farms to buy tomatoes and we would slice them, add a little salt and put on bread with Miracle Whip. Nothing better. As for mayonnaise cake, it was my Aunt's contribution to every holiday meal. All of us kids called it the sprinkle cake because she put fudge frosting and then decorated it with candy sprinkles. Still my favorite cake. As long as you don't overbake, it's the moistest cake ever.


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for your invitation to take tea with fellow knitters in the civilized fashion you described! Most of us have had our fill of ranting and raving from the TV and other news media. I am just home from having a delightful dinner with my daughter, her husband and another couple who are close to all of us. Instead of going out after dinner to a coffee house we elected to stay there to continue our stimulating dinner conversation for the rest of the evening. No raised voices, no hot tempers, yet divergent views were aired. What a treat! I am now having a cup of green tea and looking forward to knitting on the potato chip scarf I saw on KP. Christmas is coming soon! Just finished things for a great-granddaughter born in July and soon to start something for another coming later this month. Whew!
DixieGran


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dara, welcome, what a beautiful bag! Your very first project or your very first felted project? And how did you get your kitten in that glass bowl? Better yet, how did you get it out? Lots of questions, eh?


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> forgot to add....the chocolate mayo cake is great for those with milk allergies, too.
> Carol (IL)


Then add me to the list of people yearning for the recipe. If I make cake with no milk, I might just get away with drinking real tea. That would be such a treat. I SO miss Earl Grey. Yummy! Cake and tea! :~)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Extra hugs and Prayers Lil..
I have no idea of your pain..although I grieved with all Americans and beautiful people from all over the world...
This is an interesting tid bit.
I saw on CNN I think how the people in France are building "twin towers" on either side of the Eifel Tower..(I have been there and the Eifel Tower is humongeous) to help honor that day for us...yet was it not the French that bowed out to help the rest of the world against terrorists???
Just saying...
Hey woman...IF staying in bed helps you cope...so be it...
No one knows how each of us handle all that pain and stress.
There are days I allow myself a pity party for whatever..
Not saying you are..
My prayers are for all the survivors and their families to have peace and honor for that day.

God Bless all,

Camilla



courier770 said:


> Thank you scotlass. The 10th anniversary seems to be as "raw" as those first days.
> 
> When this happened I was still living in the Chicago area and I couldn't reach any of my family in NY. My sister was stranded in Japan. As children we grew up in the NYC area..it was so hard for us to be so far from "home" and unable to help...the past 10 years has not erased that feeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WELL PUT....That is right and the right attitude!!!!



courier770 said:


> Martin, it opens wounds on every anniversary. Since I hail from a family fraught with police officers, firemen and pilots..it is particularly poignant. The terrorists really accomplished nothing that day. All they did was "unite" the spirit of a country and doom their own souls. I've never been one to dwell on what people have "earned" in life..but Mohammed Atta, he burns every day in my mind for what he did in the name of Allah!


----------



## LLKay1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone- We're having a beautiful weekend in Central Virginia. Even with a new mailbox I'm not getting notifications and Admin has gone silent on me. Let me amend this-I'm getting notifications on new postings to Dave's 2 pirate topics. So-Arghh-thanks Dave. I don't feel so left out. I've been working on my crochet jacket while surrounded by boxes and workmen making my house pretty and my washing machine almost falling through the floor. But that's another story. I'm hoping that I'll get notifications on the Tea Party now. Take care.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

scotslass said:


> On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment


Could it be Durkee's? I've been looking for it, but haven't found it yet.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much For the mayonnaise cake recipe. I'm going to make it soon.


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.


I remember it, but, I did not like it. My sister however, loved it and still uses it, though she says it does not taste the same. I use only Miracle Whip, though it does not taste the same either. But, then nothing really tastes like it did before they started all the "NEW AND IMPROVED" stuff they do to things now days.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so glad for autumn to be around the corner so I can try the clam chowder recipes. I love hearty soups, but know nothing about clams except that I love clam chowder. I like to make big pots of soup and freeze individual servings for later. It's hard to get motivated to cook for just myself, but I enjoy making soup. It's my best way to get all my recommended servings of veggies. For me, it's a spoon full of soup that makes the vegetables go down (apologies to Mary Poppins).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

janetnva said:


> I am so glad for autumn to be around the corner so I can try the clam chowder recipes. I love hearty soups, but know nothing about clams except that I love clam chowder. I like to make big pots of soup and freeze individual servings for later. It's hard to get motivated to cook for just myself, but I enjoy making soup. It's my best way to get all my recommended servings of veggies. For me, it's a spoon full of soup that makes the vegetables go down (apologies to Mary Poppins).


LOL!! I like that spoonfull of veggies, I may have to borrow that when grandkids start being produced. lol..


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

donnie said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.
> ...


That's what my hubby says about fig newtons. They used to be one of his favorite cookies, but he won't even touch one now. He thinks it's because they took out the fat. What do you think?


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

My heart sadden reading your messages. I hope time will heal your heart of missing your love one. Take care and best wishes.


courier770 said:


> I'm struggling to stay positive right now. On the eve of the 10th anniversary of 9-11, I've just found out that a relative who was named for my father perished in the twin towers. We had already lost a relative on Mom's side (one of 343 first responders to die that day).
> 
> On the other hand a co worker gave me a full bushel of tomatoes last month...I blanched and peeled them, then froze em. I'm now on a second pot of my Mom's famouse pasta sauce that I'm canning for coworkers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment
> ...


I think she is talking about Dijonaise. Not sure of the spelling.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGoodness ...I make this all the time...just mix equal parts of Mayo and Mustard...it is great...same thing you can buy.



DorisT said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

freakin double posts grrrrrrrrr  :mrgreen:


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Well, we made it through the blackout that covered all of San Diego, parts of Mexico, Orange County, and other towns. For those not aware of this "mishap." It put 1.4 million customers without power. It was learned the cause was by one single human error. That experience was a huge wake-up call on how poorly our family is prepared for an earthquake. And the thing about California and earthquakes, it isn't if, but when. We had to scramble around looking for flashlights and more importantly batteries. We had only one radio--my clock radio that has a battery back-up which we had to find a battery for. The blackout started about 3:30 p.m. DST and we got our power back around 2:30 a.m. Some customers got their power earlier. I learned I *can* sleep without having the TV or radio playing and I could survive without a fan. I am definitely going to buy a larger flashlight with that really bright light (what are they called?). It sure made reading more pleasurable than with a regular flashlight.


Hi Barbara

Have a look for wind up torches and radios. I had heard of them from campers. I ended up buying a wind up torch for my father. His suburb has three or four black outs each year. He has always kept a gas lamp in a spot where he can find it easily. (The gas lamp is always a worry for me.) The first time after I had bought the torch, that the lights went out, he found the gas had run out in his lamp. The torch worked and he could not believe how bright the light was from a little palm held LED torch.

The torch and radio has batteries and the batteries are recharged by winding them up.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

scotslass said:


> On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment


I think you're talking about Dijonaisse. I'm probably spelling it wrong.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OK its late...I am a bit weepy for my friends that suffer from 911 so please bear with me...I am doing this because of my love for all my KP friends.
We all need extra hugs and encouragement now.

Here is MY recipe for New England Clam Chowder..the CREAMY type.

Camillas New England Clam Chowder
This is also a no brainer..If you prep everything well first.

Ingredients:

3-4 cans of minced clams..or you can use fresh ..mince them well after cooking and reserve broth for the chowder.
1 bottle of clam juice
1 cup finely chopped celery (cube all veggies around 1/4 inch)
1 cup chopped carrots
1/2 cup chopped onion
2-3 cups of small diced potatoes
1 small clove garlic finely minced
1/2 pound bacon finely chopped
2 cups of small diced potatoes
1-2 cans of Carnation or Pet condenced milk (adjust to taste)
2 large pats of butter
2 tablespoons of dried parsley
grated aged cheddar cheese IF desired.

Method:
Place potatoes, carrots and celery in a large dutch oven..cover with water just up to veggie line..add salt and pepper to taste.
Bring to a boil then turn down for about 15 minutes on low ..cover
While veggies cook..do next step.
in a skillet brown off bacon until crisp, remove, drain ...reserve the bacon fat..remove some if more that a tablespoon.
add a drizzle of EVOO and 1 pat of butter in same skillet ...saute onions until a little tender..add garlic and saute about 1 more minute.
Add this mixture and bacon into the dutch oven with veggies, minced clams including broth in can..also bottle of clam broth, and parsley...allow to simmer 5 minutes..
Add 1 can of milk..and simmer on LOW for another few minutes.
This is more of a soup consistency ..I personally do NOT like thick as mud Clam Chowder..but IF you do..you can add 1 tablespoon of flour or cornstarch in other can of milk..only about 1/2 cup and stir it into mixture...I do NOT do this.
Serve in a preheated soup tureen or in a soup bowl or soup mug.
IF desired ..I top with about a few tablespoons of grated cheddar cheese.
I also serve corn muffins and homemade coleslaw.

Enjoy!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Camilla

When I holidayed in America I had some wonderful chowders. At home I have been trying to find a recipe that is as tasty. Your's sound like those I had way back then.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

donnie said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.
> ...


I know what you mean. I grew up eating both, (Mayo and Miracle Whip) my mom bought whatever was on sale, we all liked the sandwich spread too. However, my husband doesn't like anything but Best Foods Mayonnaise (Hellman's east of the Rockies). After so many years of eating only Beat foods, I can really taste the difference.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> OMGoodness ...I make this all the time...just mix equal parts of Mayo and Mustard...it is great...same thing you can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! That's the only way I can handle the dijon mustard. Otherwise it's too spicy for me.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Speaking of sauces we grew up with....anybody else make "French" dressing the way my mom did? Mix equal parts mayo (or miracle whip), mustard and ketchup.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome..
These are tried and true for a family of about 3 decades.
Nice to be appreciated.

Hugs,

Camilla



LesleighAnne said:


> Thank you Camilla
> 
> When I holidayed in America I had some wonderful chowders. At home I have been trying to find a recipe that is as tasty. Your's sound like those I had way back then.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> deemail could you please post the recipe for the mayonnaise cake. that is one i have never heard of but sounds good.
> off now to make a cup of tea and get some dishes done then most likely more knitting


Sorry, did not know others had sent the recipes...altho there are some difference....like the milk...absolutely no milk in the one i was raised on as one of the reasons my mom liked it was 'no oil, no eggs, no milk'..... fast and inexpensive...I guess you'll have to try them all and have a family vote!!! lol...have just seen more comments.... you're all right, this recipe was originally a Miracle Whip cake and the mayo was slightly different, but i don't know how as my family always had MW, not mayo....when i grew to be an adult and discovered i liked mayo better, i just used it as it was...it's fine..in fact, it's great!

Chocolate Mayonaise Cake (yes, the one your mother used to take to pot lucks!) Oven = 350 degrees (325 for glass pan)

2 c flour
1 c sugar
4 T cocoa powder
1.5 t baking soda
1/2 t salt

Stir all dry ingredients together till the same color, stir a hole into center of bowl.....then Add....

1 c mayonaise (or Miracle Whip)
3/4 c warm water (use same cup to rinse remainder of mayo)
1 t vanilla

Stir till all wet and dry are incorporated. Bake 20-25 min. Test with toothpick, it will be clean when cake is done... this is a very moist cake so don't be fooled....no crumbs on toothpick? it's done...

Buttercream Frosting (or Cream Cheese Frosting)(decide which now and ignore the second one...you don't need both)

1 stick butter or 4 oz. cream cheese, sit in round bottom bowl on top of stove while cake is baking, to soften.
1/2 t vanilla
2 c powdered sugar
small amount of milk...

Use whisk or mixer to cut in butter or cheese. When evenly crumbly, put milk in 1 T at a time till frosting is smooth and creamy... you may need 2 T milk one day and 3.5 the next time you make it... just do a bit at a time, mixing thoroughly after each entry. If you need to adjust, just a bit more sugar or a bit more milk till consistency is perfect. Both of these are THE best frostings!

Handy variation: When you need a little sweet for your kids' lunches, place 3/4 inch of this chocolate batter into each of 2 matching loaf pans. You will have 3 or 4 cupcakes leftover. Put them in papers and bake separately. When finished baking (approx. 15 min) turn loaves out onto board to cool. Make frosting. now turn one cake upside down (it will be approx 1 inch now that it has risen a bit) spread scant 1/2 inch of frosting on bottom of first cake. Place second cake on top, making a 'loaf-shaped' cake sandwich. Slice right down the center, longways, and then across the center, shortways, and then again cutting each half in half, making 8 little cakes (2 x 4 in the pan)...slip into sandwich baggies and pop into freezer. Put in lunch bag frozen.... cake will thaw and be perfect by lunchtime. The frosting is in the middle and will not be all over the plastic instead of on the cake. By baking the loaves separately and then cutting after frosting, the cut edges don't exist till the frosting is done. you can try this with a cupcake, but if you slice the cupcake in half, it will be a mess to frost. Enjoy... this will definitely take you back to 1958!!!!!! This was the first cake I ever baked and I was 8 yrs old... so few ingredients are perfect for a kid to try. And it's a perfect little dessert when you're out of eggs, oil, or both!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have mastered the two at time (cuff down) BUT having followed the suggestion of using two different yarns I have decided that one needs a slight lace in the leg and the other needs to be plain! So now I am doing the legs together but different! And the gauge especially for the rows is different. At least being the leg I can just make one shorter than the other, and do the toes separately when I get there. But on past attempts I have tangled my wool so badly I have given up but not this time. Does of course mean that instead of having started one WIP I have started two, Oh Dear as if I didn't have enough already.
Now on my wat to the shops to buy a few ingredients to do Vegetable and Chickpea Tangine for tea tonight. (tea being the evening meal and usually main meal of the day.)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks everso for your _New England Clam Chowder_ receipt Camilla, I now have two delights to play with. This is good because it's coming up to the time of year when I have a lot of out-door 'bake and take' parties to go to, where everybody contributes to the spread, soups and stews are always good on Autumn evenings. Could you give me some idea as to how many bowlfuls you expect to get from your quantities?

Many thanks
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Getting old is an adventure, not always pleasant, but always an adventure.
> 
> Edith


How true! As I hurtle down the highway of of life, looking at most of it through the rear-view mirror; I have to say, this maturity lark is very over-rated!

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome hon.
Both have been family favorites for decades..
You will have fun taking them..
Feel free to tweek either recipe to your taste..I always do.

This recipe makes a large dutch oven type pan 3/4 to almost full...dutch oven pan holds about 16 cups..so if you served in coffee mugs it would go farther...
Make sense?
If you are serving an outdoors crowd ..for many..you can always take and serve steaming hot cups in coffee mugs..that way it stretches it a bit.

I also sometimes serve with Oyster crackers..they are tiny round crackers designed for Oyster Stew..I also make that lol
but I do this ...
1 bag of oyster crackers 1/2 cup of melted butter, dash of dried parsley and 1 teaspoon of garlic powder.
combine mixture..toss in crackers and place on a baking sheet in oven 400 for about 5 or so minutes...take these to serve with your Chowder...also top with grated aged cheddar cheese.

Hope that helps.



FireballDave said:


> Thanks everso for your _New England Clam Chowder_ receipt Camilla, I now have two delights to play with. This is good because it's coming up to the time of year when I have a lot of out-door 'bake and take' parties to go to, where everybody contributes to the spread, soups and stews are always good on Autumn evenings. Could you give me some idea as to how many bowlfuls you expect to get from your quantities?
> 
> Many thanks
> Dave


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for the other mayonnaise cake recipe. I keep trying every recipe for it that I find. I still can't get it to taste quite as good as it did when I was a kid. Maybe just my faulty memory? LOL. Or maybe it is all those "New and Improved" ingredients. Don't you just hate that? I do. Several people that we knew back in Ohio used to mix the sandwich spread in tuna. I never cared for it, but my kids loved it. It has that sweet pickle taste. I did like it mixed with chopped ham for a sandwich spread though. It rained here for us last night, but today was hot and clear again. The garden is done except for the hot peppers, and it's time to plant the winter garden. I'm knitting mohawk hats and angry bird hats for the grandkids for Christmas. 7-9 of each hat. I'm getting tired of them and I'm only half way done. I think I'll switch to something else for a break. I'm also doing a "pretty" set for the 2 grand daughters, so I'll switch to them. I chose the single rose pattern for them. The boys like the strange stuff. I have carpal tunnel, so it's slow, but I keep at it. Oh, and Sam, my ex had kidney stones. I used to give him 1000 mg of vitamin C every 2 hours for 2 days, read it in a drs. home cures book. It dissolved them and took away the pain within the first two doses.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dixiegran said:


> Thank you for your invitation to take tea with fellow knitters in the civilized fashion you described! Most of us have had our fill of ranting and raving from the TV and other news media. I am just home from having a delightful dinner with my daughter, her husband and another couple who are close to all of us. Instead of going out after dinner to a coffee house we elected to stay there to continue our stimulating dinner conversation for the rest of the evening. No raised voices, no hot tempers, yet divergent views were aired. What a treat! I am now having a cup of green tea and looking forward to knitting on the potato chip scarf I saw on KP. Christmas is coming soon! Just finished things for a great-granddaughter born in July and soon to start something for another coming later this month. Whew!
> DixieGran


I'm glad you're enjoying the _Virtual Tea Party_, we all need a little lightness and triviality in our lives. Unless it's a pre-theatre meal, I only eat out at restaurants where the table is yours for the evening. I dislike being rushed. It's possibly because I worked in an industry where 90% of meetings took place in the relaxed atmosphere of restaurants, cafes and pubs; well they did for me!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> You are most welcome hon.
> Both have been family favorites for decades..
> You will have fun taking them..
> Feel free to tweek either recipe to your taste..I always do.
> ...


Thanks Camilla, that's very useful and helps a lot. We usually make things in around _dozen plus_ servings, so your base quantity is ideal. Mid-October to Mid-November is my _Holiday Season_ with two or three parties every week, so it's a busy time.

Dave


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Sam....do what your docs tell you and try to have fun in every other area of your life to balance it out... you and I will not be taking many vacations... I went to Wash. D.C. 2 summers ago and ended up have ulcer repair in George Washington hospital the day AFTER i was supposed to be home... did not make it thru the tour of the Library Congress (one of my big regrets about the trip) had to stay in town another week to see docs before flying so.... very expensive.... not much fun.... and ruined my first trip to D.C. that i had been looking forward to.... perhaps we should do 'virtual trips' in the future and pretend they are really our videos of our trips.... I'm so glad to hear you are home and working on regaining strength and energy....

beejay...thanks for the mayo biscuit recipe...will try for sunday morning breakfast...

DaraAllen.... OMG!!! I love the booga bag!!!! what a great tote... love the colors.....great name, but might have to modify in my little town... we have 2 restaurants and one of them is Booga Red's!!!!

Dave.... thanks so much for the lemon cooky/biscuit recipe...it sounds delicious on the page...so I can imagine how good it will taste on the tongue... will bake tomorrow while the oven is hot for the mayo scone/biscuits... more goodies for the freezer... my refrigerator is really fat as i live alone and freeze 90% of everything I bake, but i can produce a dessert plate pretty fast....


> How true! As I hurtle down the highway of of life, looking at most of it through the rear-view mirror; I have to say, this maturity lark is very over-rated! Dave


 Dave! as i hurtle down the highway of life, the last thing i need is a mirror with a rear-view!!!! lol.... (mine, i mean, not life's!)

and Camilla....thanks for the new version of Clam Chowder...one of my favorite things to make as i am a big fish eater, in general... am happy to have a new one to try...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm glad you like the biscuit receipt, Deemail. You can roll the biscuits out and instead of chilling them in the refrigerator, freeze them on trays. Once hard, lift them off the trays and store them in boxes until needed; they will cook straight from the freezer, simply add about four minutes to the baking time. 

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.


Oh yes, I loved it. You can still get it now in all our shops. Might buy a jar for old times sake.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

great...glad I could help..
Let me know how you like them.



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > You are most welcome hon.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome Deemail..



deemail said:


> Sam....do what your docs tell you and try to have fun in every other area of your life to balance it out... you and I will not be taking many vacations... I went to Wash. D.C. 2 summers ago and ended up have ulcer repair in George Washington hospital the day AFTER i was supposed to be home... did not make it thru the tour of the Library Congress (one of my big regrets about the trip) had to stay in town another week to see docs before flying so.... very expensive.... not much fun.... and ruined my first trip to D.C. that i had been looking forward to.... perhaps we should do 'virtual trips' in the future and pretend they are really our videos of our trips.... I'm so glad to hear you are home and working on regaining strength and energy....
> 
> beejay...thanks for the mayo biscuit recipe...will try for sunday morning breakfast...
> 
> ...


----------



## pennychattey (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi from sunny Stevenage! Someone asked for a scone recipe. Here's one from Woman's Hour on Radio 4. who are second only to the WI!

Tips and techniques
1. Weigh the ingredients carefully.
2. Handle the dough as little as possible, just rub the butter in lightly with your fingertips  if you overwork it the dough will become tough and lose its light texture.
3. Dust your cutter in flour between cutting out each scone as this will help the scones to rise.
4. Place the scones on the baking tray so that they are almost touching; this helps the scones to rise up straight.
5. You can brush the tops with beaten egg or milk and sprinkle with a little caster sugar to give a sweet crust.
6. Vary the ingredients: adding sultanas or raisins, chopped nuts or chocolate chips to the recipe works well. Adding 1 tsp of ground culinary lavender will give beautifully fragrant scones.
7. The scones are best eaten on the day they are made. You can freeze them as soon as they are cooled. When you are ready to eat them, defrost them completely then reheat in a hot oven for 5 minutes to refresh the scones.
Recipe - Traditional Scones and Fruit Scones
Preparation time 15 minutes

Cooking time 15-20 minutes

Makes 10 scones


450g self raising flour, sifted plus extra for dusting
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
125g salted butter chilled, plus extra for greasing
60g caster sugar, plus extra for sprinkling
250ml milk, plus extra for brushing
1 tbsp rose syrup or rosewater (optional)
For fruit scones
80g sultanas or raisins
80g glacé cherries, halved
1 tsp ground cinnamon (optional)
1. Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 4/180C/350F and grease and line a large baking sheet with greaseproof paper.

2. Place the flour, salt and baking powder in a large mixing bowl. Cut the chilled butter into cubes and rub into the flour lightly with your finger tips until it resembles fine breadcrumbs.

3. Add the caster sugar and milk (and dried fruit, cherries and cinnamon if making fruit scones) and mix to form a soft dough. Add a little more milk if the mixture is too dry.

4. On a lightly floured surface, gently roll out the scone dough to 2.5cm thickness using a flour dusted rolling pin and cut out the scones with a 6cm round fluted cutter. Dust the cutter lightly in flour as you cut each scone to ensure a clean cut - this helps the scones to rise.

5. Place the scones on the baking tray so that they are almost touching which helps the scones to rise up straight.

6. Mix a few tablespoons of milk with the rose syrup and brush over the tops of the scones using a pastry brush. Sprinkle with a little caster sugar.

7. Bake in the oven for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and the scones sound hollow when you tap them.

8. Leave on the baking tray for 5 minutes, then transfer to a rack to cool. These scones are best eaten on the day they are made.

Recipe - Cheese Scones
Preparation time 15 minutes

Cooking time 15-20 minutes

Makes 10 scones


450g self raising flour, sifted plus extra for dusting
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground pepper
1 tsp baking powder
125g salted butter chilled, plus extra for greasing
25g caster sugar
60g Red Leicester cheese, grated plus extra for sprinkling
60g strong Cheddar cheese, grated
1 heaped tsp Dijon mustard
250ml milk, plus extra for brushing
1 egg, beaten
1. Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 4/180C/350F and grease and line a large baking sheet with greaseproof paper.

2. Place the flour, salt, pepper and baking powder in a large mixing bowl. Cut the chilled butter into cubes and rub into the flour lightly with your finger tips until it resembles fine breadcrumbs.

3. Add the caster sugar, grated cheeses, mustard and the milk and mix to form a soft dough. Add a little more milk if the mixture is too dry.

4. On a lightly floured surface, gently roll out the scone dough to 2.5cm thickness using a flour dusted rolling pin and cut out the scones with a 6cm round fluted cutter. Dust the cutter lightly in flour as you cut each scone to ensure a clean cut - this helps the scones to rise.

5. Place the scones on the baking tray so that they are almost touching which helps the scones to rise up straight.

6. Brush the tops of the scones with the beaten egg using a pastry brush and sprinkle with a little extra grated cheese.

7. Bake in the oven for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and the scones sound hollow when you tap them.

8. Leave on the baking tray for 5 minutes, then transfer to a rack to cool. These scones are best eaten on the day they are made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just finished tea. The Vegetable and Chickpea Tangine was delcious,thanks Dave, doubled it so enough for tomorrow night without needing to cook- unless you call preparing the cous-cous cooking, which even I struggle to convince myself it is.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> OK its late...I am a bit weepy for my friends that suffer from 911 so please bear with me...I am doing this because of my love for all my KP friends.
> We all need extra hugs and encouragement now.
> 
> Here is MY recipe for New England Clam Chowder..the CREAMY type.
> ...


I think you mean evaporated milk!!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished tea. The Vegetable and Chickpea Tangine was delcious,thanks Dave, doubled it so enough for tomorrow night without needing to cook- unless you call preparing the cous-cous cooking, which even I struggle to convince myself it is.


Glad you enjoyed the tagine. I agree with you, couscous is so easy to prepare, even an undergraduate can manage it!

Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Although I am Canadian and was living on the West Coast of Canada on 9/11 10 years ago, I was engaged to a man that lived in upper state New York at the time He would phone me early every morning and we had already had our chat and then I drifted back to sleep. Later, my daughter came running into my room to tell me to turn on my TV as I would be interested in what was on the News. She was all excited so I hurried and turned it on. I was so upset and immediately called my fiance and asked him what on earth was happening in NY. He had not heard about it yet. It was a very scarey time for one and all and no one knew if something else was going to happen or not. That day changed so much of our lives and made us all feel that terror was no longer just in the middle east. That we are all vulnerable. 
And on a lighter note, on 9/12, the day after this disaster, my little puppy was born. He has brought great joy and love into my life, for which I will be eternally grateful for. He is my shadow and my protector and so glad he is with me. 
I do think today is a good day for us all to think of the blessings in our lives, to remember those that lost their lives and for those that lost so many loved ones. Kathleen


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for the scone recipes. Will enjoy them immensely. Kathleen



pennychattey said:


> Hi from sunny Stevenage! Someone asked for a scone recipe. Here's one from Woman's Hour on Radio 4. who are second only to the WI!
> 
> Tips and techniques
> 1. Weigh the ingredients carefully.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We have a family afternoon tea next Saturday- think scones with jam and cream called for. And my family will put the jam on first, and butter as well if I take it! My mother and sister have birthdays this week. Lucy's is tomorrow the 12th, but the events of 9/11 happened here on the 12th so that is her memory of her birthday ten years ago waking up to the views on the TV. In one way it seems so recent and yet so much has changed in the world since then- one of those defining points in history,.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

donnie said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> OMGoodness ...I make this all the time...just mix equal parts of Mayo and Mustard...it is great...same thing you can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

jknappva said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > OMGoodness ...I make this all the time...just mix equal parts of Mayo and Mustard...it is great...same thing you can buy.
> ...


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the scone recipe. I will make them very soon. I actually have to go to the hospital today to see my FIL and they have a kiosk that sells the most delicious scones. That will have to do for me until he gets home and then I will make them for him. He will love it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment


Are you thinking Dijon Mustard?[/quote]

NO, Dijon mustard is the spicier brown mustard. My mother used to mix a little mustard with her mayo when she made the dressing for her potato salad...it added just a bit of 'bite' to it....enough to make it interesting.
JuneK


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

jknappva said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


NO, Dijon mustard is the spicier brown mustard. My mother used to mix a little mustard with her mayo when she made the dressing for her potato salad...it added just a bit of 'bite' to it....enough to make it interesting.
JuneK[/quote]

That's sounds interesting. I think I'll try it! I mix mustard into my egg salad with the mayo. You have to get the right mix or it "bites" back!!!! LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to date a man who came from Birmingham England and he took me to a little place in BC that had a very British atmosphere. I remember we had English scones with jam and cream. I had never had cream like that before. It was like a very very thick cream that was sweet. Oh my goodness, it was great. There were all kinds of English candies there also. When the day comes that I go to England, I can see there will be many a british delights for me to try. ))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

brenda m said:


> I'm from Tennessee, so my biscuits are the southern kind. We may get a shower. It's thundering and the hubbie just took the tractor to the shed. Has anyone made their own thin crust pizza by taking 2 flour tortillas, (I put shredded cheese between to make it hold together), then top with salsa and whatever you like on pizza (I use whatever is in the refrigerator) top with cheese and bake at 400 about 15 min.


My youngest daughter makes them all the time. She puts lots of veggies on hers. My youngest son likes lots of meat on his.


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

Grammatat,

I hear what you're saying about humidity in Springfield, OR. Until we moved south to Fl almost 2 years ago, we lived in Klamath Falls. Talk about a lack of humidity. I could start hanging the laundry up outside and by the time I got everything hung up, I could start over taking them down cuz the combination of the dry heat, sun and wind just sucked the moisture right out of the laundry. Much quicker than the drier. And high humidity for us was 3%. LOL. Now we live in the swamp and if I hang the laundry outside it usually takes more than a entire day to dry!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

darowilWe do have some lovely weather forcast in a couple of days! And Dave found my lost posting- I had managed to put it in last weeks! Shows how much notice I take of the dates- and that was with the month wrong so you would think I would notice that. But no it said Tea Party so off I went.[/quote said:


> I did the same thing and put the pictures of Clarice Cliff's running egg cups on last week's tea party when I intended to put them here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Speaking of mayo and Miracle Whip, does anyone remember eating sandwich spread as a kid? It was like mayo with pickle relish in it. I used to spread it on a slice of bread and call it a sandwich. I think it's still on the store shelves.


I remember it well. That & peanut butter were my dad's favorite. It is a weird combination.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Carol,
I'm a newbie and excited to read you're from Chicago! I'm from Massachusetts and planning a road trip out your way next summer. We are foodies and love looking for little places that the locals love (any cuisine). I would love any suggestions you may have----even for points of interest. 
I also want to try my hand at socks----good luck!
Have a great day,
Kerry


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Speaking of sauces we grew up with....anybody else make "French" dressing the way my mom did? Mix equal parts mayo (or miracle whip), mustard and ketchup.


My mom would make this but, with homemade mayo & homemade ketchup.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

scotslass said:


> On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment


You may be thinking of Durkees Dressing......one of my favorites! If you can't find it in your grocery store, it can be purchased on line.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

KBW-1953 - The lovely cream that you had may have been Devonshire cream or clotted cream. I have tasted in once in a tea shop in Texas, of all places. There are recipes to make it at home, but it is not the same.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Camilla...question....is it a typo that potatoes are listed twice?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love to go to the British Tea Room here. It used to be just down the street from me and I'd go at least a couple times a month for lunch and scones with cream and strawberry jam. They moved a few miles away, but I think I need to go over there, haven't been for quite a while. I used to take my son every so often when he was growing up, he loves it. He asked the ladies one time about the dishes named in Bednobs and Broomsticks, bobble and squeak and toad and leod or however it is spelled and they very sweetly told him exactly what they are. But I digress, the Strawberry jam is amazing with huge pieces of strawberries and I love the clotted cream. mmmmmmmmmm
Thank you for reminding me of lovely things.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Hi Carol,
> I'm a newbie and excited to read you're from Chicago! I'm from Massachusetts and planning a road trip out your way next summer. We are foodies and love looking for little places that the locals love (any cuisine). I would love any suggestions you may have----even for points of interest.
> I also want to try my hand at socks----good luck!
> Have a great day,
> Kerry


Kerry, do you ever watch "Diners, Dives, and Drive-Ins" on TV? Guy Fieri is the host. I think my married daughter must have a crush on him because every time we vacation with her and her husband we have to find these places and have lunch there. Some of them have been very good and some not. But it "has" been interesting! I think there's a paperback book out by the same name. You might be able to find it at your library.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL----yes Doris! And we've tried some of his stops around here. some are great---others not so great. I bought the book for my mother for Christmas!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nancylschulman said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


That's sounds interesting. I think I'll try it! I mix mustard into my egg salad with the mayo. You have to get the right mix or it "bites" back!!!! LOL[/quote]

I do the same thing when making potato salad,mustard mix into mayo,or miracle whip yum.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of sauces we grew up with....anybody else make "French" dressing the way my mom did? Mix equal parts mayo (or miracle whip), mustard and ketchup.
> ...


I haven't made it in a long time, but I think I mixed mayo and chii sauce and called it Thousand Island dressing. Used to serve it on a wedge of Iceberg lettuce. Nowadays, the nutritionists tell us not to bother with Iceberg lettuce because it doesn't have as many nutrients as darker leaf lettuces, but I used to like Iceberg because it was "crisp." And my kids grew up healthy and strong so I guess it didn't hurt them.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Good Morning All! I'm having coffee and greek pastries (from the Greek Festival we went to yesterday) for breakfast.
My prayers are with all who have been "under the weather" (some literally) and those who are survivors of 9/11. We will never forget.
Camilla--There is a fierce rivalry here on the East Coast with clam chowder--being from Mass, we LOVE our New England Clam "Chowda"! We make ours about the same as yours, but use a rue and evaporated milk and cream--YUM! A touch of thyme is good too!
Dave--LOL-I thought you stole 'elevenses' from J.R.Tolken!
Courier770--AMEN! We need to be kinder to each other!
Thanks for the Tea Party Dave,
Kerry


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Good Morning All! I'm having coffee and greek pastries (from the Greek Festival we went to yesterday) for breakfast.
> My prayers are with all who have been "under the weather" (some literally) and those who are survivors of 9/11. We will never forget.
> Camilla--There is a fierce rivalry here on the East Coast with clam chowder--being from Mass, we LOVE our New England Clam "Chowda"! We make ours about the same as yours, but use a rue and evaporated milk and cream--YUM! A touch of thyme is good too!
> Dave--LOL-I thought you stole 'elevenses' from J.R.Tolken!
> ...


Kerry, I'm originally from Rhode Island. "True" RI clam chowder would never have tomatoes in it or a creamy base. Ours is made with a clear broth. It's hard to find restaurants in RI that still make it this way. I guess the public prefers the creamy type. But I still like it the way Mom made it. Salt pork was used, too, in place of bacon. To each his own. :lol:


----------



## pennychattey (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi KBW-1953 If you want to PM me maybe we could arrange a 'candie' swap!!!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Doris---that one sounds good too, I'll have to give it a try. Do you have a recipe? Thank God there're no tomatoes!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Doris---that one sounds good too, I'll have to give it a try. Do you have a recipe? Thank God there's no tomatoes!


I don't usually make it, but I think I may have a recipe for it. I'll check.


----------



## hjahdd (Sep 8, 2011)

> Seeing as how there is a lovely recipe for us to try out, and as I'm from the UK, I thought I would rociprocate by giving you a traditional English supper dish to try out. These can be eaten hot or cold. Try them with salads, picnics or hot with chips, or mashed potatoes and a green veg of some sort. Actually, just eat them anyhow - we Brits do!!!
> 
> Scotch Eggs.
> For 1 or 2. Hot one day, cold the next. Bake or deep-fry them. Nice with freshly made Tomato Sauce!
> ...


Jaki,

What a lovely sounding recipe! I'm new to the site (just barely a week old) and have been pleasantly surprised with not only great yarn ideas but all the wonderful recipes!!!

I am a recipe hound and I love to cook new dishes. It is always nice to find a recipe from abroad by a cook and not just a book.

I would like to make your Scotch Eggs and need to know how many ounces or pounds of sausage I need. Also your baked layered potatoes with onions and cheese sounds delicious as well and if you don't mind I'd love that recipe too.

Thanks so much,
hjahdd


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Courier 770 you are in my prayers. I can only imagine how painful this must be for those who lost family or friends on this day. I've been watching the memorial services and rememberance all weekend and feel both sad and proud. We are a great nation .



courier770 said:


> I'm struggling to stay positive right now. On the eve of the 10th anniversary of 9-11, I've just found out that a relative who was named for my father perished in the twin towers. We had already lost a relative on Mom's side (one of 343 first responders to die that day).
> 
> On the other hand a co worker gave me a full bushel of tomatoes last month...I blanched and peeled them, then froze em. I'm now on a second pot of my Mom's famouse pasta sauce that I'm canning for coworkers.
> 
> ...


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

settleg said:


> Courier 770 you are in my prayers. I can only imagine how painful this must be for those who lost family or friends on this day. I've been watching the memorial services and rememberance all weekend and feel both sad and proud. We are a great nation .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

No, Kerry, _elevenses_ had been part of the English day for over a century by the time _The Lord of the Rings_ was published. It is quite a recent snack though and is a consequence of the standardised working day and with it, the need for workers in factories and offices to take a break.

Meal times have shifted considerably over the centuries, before luncheon became established, there were _twelveses, oneses_ and even _twoses_, these pre-date elevenses by many years.

Hope that explains things
Dave


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

@DorisT - it was my first project ever. The kitten isn't mine, just a picture I found online and thought it was adorable.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> For those who requested chocolate mayonnaise cake recipe
> 
> Cocoa Mayonnaise Cake
> 1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
> ...


i was wondering if i could use milk instead of water. even if i'm cheating and using a cake mix/one from a box i always use milk instead of water. i find it makes the cake a lot moister. plus my mom taught me to do it this way. thanks


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DaraAllen said:


> @DorisT - it was my first project ever. The kitten isn't mine, just a picture I found online and thought it was adorable.


You did a great job on the bag - you must be a "natural." The kitten is adorable, as you say. Babies, kittens, and puppies are my favorites.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> No, Kerry, _elevenses_ had been part of the English day for over a century by the time _The Lord of the Rings_ was published. It is quite a recent snack though and is a consequence of the standardised working day and with it, the need for workers in factories and offices to take a break.
> 
> Meal times have shifted considerably over the centuries, before luncheon became established, there were _twelveses, oneses_ and even _twoses_, these pre-date elevenses by many years.
> 
> ...


I must have been a workaholic at one time. When I worked in a government office, we were allowed a morning break and an afternoon break, but I hardly ever took one. There was always too much work to get done. There was one exception, though, my husband's uncle worked in the Pentagon where I worked and he'd occasionally come to take me for a coffee break. We had such tight security that he would stand out in the hallway until I looked up and saw him standing there - he didn't dare come in. It was so funny! Sorry - I'm reminiscing!

So, Dave, if the workers took a break at 11, what time was lunch? What were the working hours back then? Or do they still take the 11 AM break?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > No, Kerry, _elevenses_ had been part of the English day for over a century by the time _The Lord of the Rings_ was published. It is quite a recent snack though and is a consequence of the standardised working day and with it, the need for workers in factories and offices to take a break.
> ...


It's all pretty complicated and goes back centuries, I'm still working on the tricky task of up-dating and revising the little history of afternoon tea I wrote over twenty years ago, a larger task than I first thought. I'm planning a few days in the archive and there are four or five museums I need to stroll round, yet. I've decided to make a proper job of it, so I've dug out the files containing my original research and realised how woefully incomplete it was.

However, briefly, the working day only really became standardised after the industrial revolution and cheap, reliable gas-lighting. With large work-forces operating factory machines you couldn't have individuals wandering off as they pleased, the notion of set times when everything stopped came about. Also some factories were viewing their work-force as 'production units' instead of human beings, legislation was brought in to limit the number of hours anyone could be required to work without a break.

Until quite recently, it was commonplace for the 'tea-lady' to come round in factories and offices, pushing her trolley with an urn of hot water and pots of tea together with cakes and biscuits for a mid-morning snack. Sadly, in most places Daisy, Maisie, Dot and Elsie have mostly been replaced by a soulless vending machine moodily dispensing plastic cups of dishwater and stale biscuits in plastic packets, they call it progress, but the term _elevenses_ and a mid-morning break remains a part of English life.

Dave


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Kerry, do you ever watch "Diners, Dives, and Drive-Ins" on TV? Guy Fieri is the host. I think my married daughter must have a crush on him because every time we vacation with her and her husband we have to find these places and have lunch there. Some of them have been very good and some not. But it "has" been interesting! I think there's a paperback book out by the same name. You might be able to find it at your library.


speaking of Guy....did you know guy has his own map? http://www.flavortownusa.com/ when you are searching for a place to go when out of town, search on this ... what a fun guy!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > For those who requested chocolate mayonnaise cake recipe
> ...


check our my version on page 19...it had water in it all along....now i'm feeling competitive....lol


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deemail said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry, do you ever watch "Diners, Dives, and Drive-Ins" on TV? Guy Fieri is the host. I think my married daughter must have a crush on him because every time we vacation with her and her husband we have to find these places and have lunch there. Some of them have been very good and some not. But it "has" been interesting! I think there's a paperback book out by the same name. You might be able to find it at your library.
> ...


deemail, thanks for that map. I didn't buy his book, but I did wonder if he had been to places in Maine, where we are going on our next trip. Will have to check it out. My daughter would be thrilled beyond words if we went to one. She took us to a diner in Cranston, RI, that Guy had recommended. His wife is from that area and the owners of the diner knew them well. Anyway, Guy had autographed the wall behind the counter and she had to take a picture of it. The food wasn't that good, so we ordered blueberry pie for dessert thinking that should be good. It was horrible!!! What a rip-off!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL. I find that funny. I've never seen recipes, or cooking, as a competition. I have that problem with my daughters in law. When I find a wonderful recipe, I want to share it with everyone. And I love showing others how to cook something. I guess it's because my mother was such a bad cook, and I was so thrilled when I started eating away from home and found that food could taste so much better. LOL.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

JillF said:


> LOL. I find that funny. I've never seen recipes, or cooking, as a competition. I have that problem with my daughters in law. When I find a wonderful recipe, I want to share it with everyone. And I love showing others how to cook something. I guess it's because my mother was such a bad cook, and I was so thrilled when I started eating away from home and found that food could taste so much better. LOL.


I understand and only admitted to it because I know how silly it is... I just love my mom's version, so I want everyone else to.... Kraft and Hellman's are going to wonder what happened to create a sales spike this week!!! lol.... has anyone else started to mark their recipes with KPTP (Knitting Paradise Tea Party)? I want to be sure and remember which ones came from our weekly gab- and food-fests!.....i.e., cookie.lemon.KPTP...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

deemail said:


> Sam....do what your docs tell you and try to have fun in every other area of your life to balance it out... you and I will not be taking many vacations... I went to Wash. D.C. 2 summers ago and ended up have ulcer repair in George Washington hospital the day AFTER i was supposed to be home... did not make it thru the tour of the Library Congress (one of my big regrets about the trip) had to stay in town another week to see docs before flying so.... very expensive.... not much fun.... and ruined my first trip to D.C. that i had been looking forward to.... perhaps we should do 'virtual trips' in the future and pretend they are really our videos of our trips.... I'm so glad to hear you are home and working on regaining strength and energy....
> 
> beejay...thanks for the mayo biscuit recipe...will try for sunday morning breakfast...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle Deemail, I needed it. 
My beloved Colts are losing the game today to Texas 34 to O. Our Quarter Back has just had another neck surgery and the team is just not the same without him. Football is such a violent game. I don't know why we love it so much. Boo Hisss :evil:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
I think all can figure out that condenced and evaporated CAN milk are the same and the potatoes 2 times omit the last one.I did this recipe from memory for all my dear KP friends.

Camilla


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deemail said:


> JillF said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I find that funny. I've never seen recipes, or cooking, as a competition. I have that problem with my daughters in law. When I find a wonderful recipe, I want to share it with everyone. And I love showing others how to cook something. I guess it's because my mother was such a bad cook, and I was so thrilled when I started eating away from home and found that food could taste so much better. LOL.
> ...


Yep, I print them out and keep them in a special file folder.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> I think all can figure out that condenced and evaporated CAN milk are the same and the potatoes 2 times omit the last one.I did this recipe from memory for all my dear KP friends.
> 
> Camilla


Camilla, condensed and evaporated canned milk are not the same. Condensed is much thicker and would not work in clam chowder or any soup or chowder for that matter. It's mostly used in candy making and other rich, sweet desserts.


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all! Am back from a nice long vacation to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and had a wonderful time. Missed the tea party! Did manage to finish one pair of socks and buy yarn for two more pair.
Camillian...Your soup tureen is beautiful! I also love to make soup for the cooler season of the year, we eat alot of soup and homemade bread all the time.
Courier 707...my heart goes out to you and all those lives touched by 9/11. We have to remember so we can heal. Praying for you all. 
Am heading to the kitchen to make a mayonaise cake for hubby, finished canning tomatoes and peaches this week. Next week going to pick grapes for wine and jam. Here is a soup recipe that reminds me of the woods in the autumn. Enjoy!
Corn and Edamame Chowder with Sweet Potato
Makes 6 servings
1 large sweet potato (scrubbed)
2 t. olive oil
1/2 sweet onion, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
2 cups fresh corn kernels
2 cloves garlic
1 1/2 cups unsweetened soy milk
1 c. vegetable broth
1/2 red bell pepper, cored, seeded, and chopped
1/2 t. dried thyme
3/4 salt
1/4 t. black pepper
1 cup frozen shelled and blanched edamame
3 T. chopped fresh cilantro or parsley

1. Pierce sweet potato om several places. Microwave at full power for 5 minutes, or until tender when pierced through center with knife. When cool enough to handle, peel and cut potato into 3/4 in dice.
2. In a large saucepot, heat oil over m
edium heat. Add onion and celery and cook, stirring occasionally, until softened, about 6 min. Add corn, garlic, add 1/2 cup of the soy milk. Bring to a simmer and cook for 5 min.
3. Add the rest of the soy milk , along with broth, bell pepper, thyme, salt, and pepper. Bring to a simmer and cook for 5 min. Stir in edamame and cooked sweet potato, and simmer all for about 3 min. Stir in cilantro and serve.
Note: I use skimmed milk ( Or what ever I have for soy milk and sometimes any type of white bean in place of edamame and the soup works out just as well)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

lol.... has anyone else started to mark their recipes with KPTP (Knitting Paradise Tea Party)? I want to be sure and remember which ones came from our weekly gab- and food-fests!.....i.e., cookie.lemon.KPTP...[/quote]

I mark all the recipes Knitting Paradise. I even put the person's name at the end of the recipe.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> ...


'condensed' and 'sweetened condensed' are not the same, but you will find both 'condensed' and 'evaporated' used interchangeably in different parts of the country...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Ack! Recipes! I want to cook, but unfortunately my ignition module on my stove just went out. all burners are clicking. Had to move the stove and unplug it (I have degenerative arthritis in hips and knees, so it wasn't easy! Now I have to set up service (only weekdays, of course), but I have to work tomorrow. I have a new person starting tomorrow, and I have to train her, so I can't call in. Hopefully, my daughter won't be working tomorrow and can come and wait for service. Am I only hungry because I can't cook? I'm rather proud of myself that I at least tried to fix it myself! I was in the middle of cooking when it happened. Oh well, it won't cost much, but I am frustrated.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

janetnva said:


> I am so glad for autumn to be around the corner so I can try the clam chowder recipes. I love hearty soups, but know nothing about clams except that I love clam chowder. I like to make big pots of soup and freeze individual servings for later. It's hard to get motivated to cook for just myself, but I enjoy making soup. It's my best way to get all my recommended servings of veggies. For me, it's a spoon full of soup that makes the vegetables go down (apologies to Mary Poppins).


 I agree with you, and making soup helps to use vegetables, which might go bad in my veg. drawer. I freeze them in individual portions, too. It gives us a nutritious, last minute, lunch or dinner when we, otherwise would not cook


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Donna A said:


> Hi all! Am back from a nice long vacation to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and had a wonderful time. Missed the tea party! Did manage to finish one pair of socks and buy yarn for two more pair.
> Camillian...Your soup tureen is beautiful! I also love to make soup for the cooler season of the year, we eat alot of soup and homemade bread all the time.
> Courier 707...my heart goes out to you and all those lives touched by 9/11. We have to remember so we can heal. Praying for you all.
> Am heading to the kitchen to make a mayonaise cake for hubby, finished canning tomatoes and peaches this week. Next week going to pick grapes for wine and jam. Here is a soup recipe that reminds me of the woods in the autumn. Enjoy!
> ...


This sounds easy and healthful. I never see frozen edamame. Are they in a special section? Maybe I just haven't looked hard enough. Thanks for putting the suggested substitutions in the recipe. I will probably use the skim, but I really want to try the edamame. Thanks


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well folks. I have had a busy day. My old couch was pretty ratty after my darling little furry friends decided to use it as a scratching post. ( Then I found a lovely cat scratcher that has cardboard in it. They stopped using the old couch and started using the new scratcher. So I went out and got a new to me couch and chair. I have struggled with getting the old clumbsy one out and the new clumbsy one in and cleaned up around my living room and now my living room looks half decent again. The cats are curious about it. My partner left this morning for 2 1/2 weeks on the road, so it will be a nice surprise for him when he gets home. By the way, sometime next weekend, I am going to meet him for a week so not sure which day I am leaving but may not make the tea party next week. Anyone in Ontario towards Ottawa, come see me at the International Plowing Match. We have a booth there and would love to meet any of you that go. Just PM me and I will tell you which booth I am in. Now will go enjoy my stylish living room LOL......


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> brenda m said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Tennessee, so my biscuits are the southern kind. We may get a shower. It's thundering and the hubbie just took the tractor to the shed. Has anyone made their own thin crust pizza by taking 2 flour tortillas, (I put shredded cheese between to make it hold together), then top with salsa and whatever you like on pizza (I use whatever is in the refrigerator) top with cheese and bake at 400 about 15 min.
> ...


I do this too. Sometimes I bake the tortilla about 10 mins before adding any topping, or just use a little grated cheese and garlic . This makes them a little crunchy when you are in the mood for the crunch. You can brush them with evoo if you like. Great snacks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have I wetted anyones appetite yet? Jenny[/quote]

You've definitely whetted my appetitite to come visit your lovely area....don't know if I could endure the long flight, but if I ever do....I'm going to be sure I see these sites.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Well folks. I have had a busy day. My old couch was pretty ratty after my darling little furry friends decided to use it as a scratching post. ( Then I found a lovely cat scratcher that has cardboard in it. They stopped using the old couch and started using the new scratcher. So I went out and got a new to me couch and chair. I have struggled with getting the old clumbsy one out and the new clumbsy one in and cleaned up around my living room and now my living room looks half decent again. The cats are curious about it. My partner left this morning for 2 1/2 weeks on the road, so it will be a nice surprise for him when he gets home. By the way, sometime next weekend, I am going to meet him for a week so not sure which day I am leaving but may not make the tea party next week. Anyone in Ontario towards Ottawa, come see me at the International Plowing Match. We have a booth there and would love to meet any of you that go. Just PM me and I will tell you which booth I am in. Now will go enjoy my stylish living room LOL......


Oh, so happy for you. Especially for the change in the cat behavior. That's quite an accomplishment! I can just see you sitting happily on your un-ripped couch.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> I think all can figure out that condenced and evaporated CAN milk are the same and the potatoes 2 times omit the last one.I did this recipe from memory for all my dear KP friends.
> 
> Camilla


No, condensed and evaporated milk are absolutely not the same. Condensed is thick and has a lot of sugar.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> No, Kerry, _elevenses_ had been part of the English day for over a century by the time _The Lord of the Rings_ was published. It is quite a recent snack though and is a consequence of the standardised working day and with it, the need for workers in factories and offices to take a break.
> 
> Meal times have shifted considerably over the centuries, before luncheon became established, there were _twelveses, oneses_ and even _twoses_, these pre-date elevenses by many years.
> 
> ...


So it appears that you Brits are the original "grazers" Are you familiar with that term in the UK? In diet books now-a-days, we read about dieting by eating many small meals during the day. It's referred to a grazing. 
If I said anything insulting here, I certainly didn't intend it. I'm thinking that may be a reason for the apparent European fitness , I've noticed. .


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I had to look up the controversy about the difference in condensed vs evaporated milk long ago, but it always confused me. 
It appears that everyone is correct who has posted on this previously.

If you prefer to be absolutely literal you can make marginal notes on the recipe camilla go graciously posted.
Condensed Milk vs. Evaporated Milk
by Nicole Weston, Posted May 12th 2006 @ 5:01PM

Condensed milk and evaporated milk are often confused because their names sound so similar. After all, doesn't evaporation condense/concentrate what it leaves behind? Actually, yes. Unsweetened condensed milk and evaporated milk are the same thing. To make it, 60% of the water in the milk is removed by evaporation in a high-heat environment. The heat causes some of the natural sugars in the milk to caramelize, so it is often slightly darker in color than plain milk. While the original evaporated milk was made from whole milk, it also comes in nonfat and low fat varieties. It is sometimes used in baking, but is most often suggested as a lighter version of cream for soups and coffee drinks. It is shelf-stable, so it's a great thing to keep around the house in case a recipe calls for it.

Read more: http://www.slashfood.com/2006/05/12/condensed-milk-vs-evaporated-milk/#ixzz1XgAnMpps

Vietnamese iced coffee, also known as Ca phe da or cafe da (Vietnamese: cà phê đá, literally "coffee ice") is a traditional Vietnamese coffee recipe.

"Vietnamese iced coffee with milk", also known as ca phe sua da or cà phê sữa đá It is also called ca phe nau da (Vietnamese: cà phê nâu đá, "iced brown coffee") in northern Vietnam.

At its simplest, Ca phe da is made with finely ground Vietnamese-grown dark roast coffee individually brewed with a small metal French drip filter (cà phê phin) into a cup containing about a quarter to a half as much sweetened condensed milk, stirred and poured over ice.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

sorry about the double posting, I just wanted to emphasize that everyone is correct in previous posting. 
Thats all. 


dandylion said:


> I had to look up the controversy about the difference in condensed vs evaporated milk long ago, but it always confused me.
> It appears that everyone is correct who has posted on this previously.
> 
> If you prefer to be absolutely literal you can make marginal notes on the recipe camilla go graciously posted.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

scotslass said:


> On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment


I'm thinking that you're referring to dijounnaise - Dijoin mustard and mayonnaise mixture.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> ...


And it's delicious straight from the tin. Just ask my cousin, Pengwin. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning All! I'm having coffee and greek pastries (from the Greek Festival we went to yesterday) for breakfast.
> ...


I haven't read to the end to see if you posted a recipe, so please forgive my impulse to jump in here. I am torn between the two widely served chowders, but have never heard of a RI version. I imagine it is very delicious being where it originated. I'd love to have your recipe, please?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn said:
> ...


dandylion, I haven't posted the recipe yet. Started searching for it, but the Redskins started playing so I have to take a time out.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


Now, now, PurpleV, no telling tales on Pengwin!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > No, Kerry, _elevenses_ had been part of the English day for over a century by the time _The Lord of the Rings_ was published. It is quite a recent snack though and is a consequence of the standardised working day and with it, the need for workers in factories and offices to take a break.
> ...


I think I must have explained it badly. It's true that over the last few centuries, certainly since the Normans, the English have arranged for some kind of meal or snack every four hours or so. However, the current habit of 'grazing' has only become evident in the last couple of decades with the wide-spread use of fast-food take-away type businesses with their cardboard boxes, even when it eating in their 'restaurants'.

I personally prefer to sit at a table and use cutlery, walking and eating at the same is too much multi-tasking and neither the food, nor one's surroundings, receives enough attention to do them justice. _Elevenses_ is a biscuit or cake with a cup of tea or coffee taken more as a break from work, or some other activity. For many workers it it is a chance for a sit-down and a chat; for office-workers it is a break from their mental activity; for shoppers, a much-needed chance to put their bags down and review their shopping-list.

For the origins of 'fast food' and 'grazing', one needs to go back to the classical era, we know from the ruins of Pompeii and Herculaneum, as well as various writings, that the Romans had kiosks open to the street selling fast food, something not dissimilar to the modern-day hamburger was very popular with Romans.

As far as dieting is concerned, as well as the current problem of obesity, I feel the habit of 'eating on the run' is as much to blame as anything. It's only my personal experience, but I find it hard to notice exactly how much I've eaten if I combine it with something else.

Television, for example, is a huge distraction, it is absolutely banned from my dining room except on F1 and MotoGP race days when an appropriate meal with the racing is a social event. The hidden calories in one's life can be found in the packet of biscuits or snacks eaten without noticing whilst watching a film.

Of course I may be completely mistaken in my views, it's just the way I see it.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

deemail said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry, do you ever watch "Diners, Dives, and Drive-Ins" on TV? Guy Fieri is the host. I think my married daughter must have a crush on him because every time we vacation with her and her husband we have to find these places and have lunch there. Some of them have been very good and some not. But it "has" been interesting! I think there's a paperback book out by the same name. You might be able to find it at your library.
> ...


Thank you Deemail!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > For those who requested chocolate mayonnaise cake recipe
> ...


I find the cake is really moist and dense, but you should try it and let me know the result. I always believe you can try something different in a receipt,if it works fine if not at least you've tried.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I'll help you root for them. Maybe that will make me feel better.


----------



## pennychattey (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Dave
I non longer have a telly. I still watch the occasional thing on iplayer, but now I have the Internet and my knitting and sewing there's no time for telly (I listen to the radio though). You're quite right, about not knowing what you're eating. grabbing food on the run and grazing in front of the telly have a lot to answer for! 
Talking of grazing - so many thanks for all the recipes that have been shared on here. I know what I shall be cooking next weekend!
Off to bed now. Thank you all for such a lovely time away from all the usual chores and especially, many condolences to all our American friends at such a sad time.
Penny


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Tea Party! This morning (in Oregon USA) I got up at 3am and went to a snowpark near Mount Bachelor Ski Area to help my HAM radio group do health & safety communications for a 24 hour bicycle race. When I got there around 4:30 am it was around 38 degrees. I got home after my shift around 3pm and it is 98 degrees! The race was great & no one crashed on my shift!! Wish I had a picture as the area is really pretty with the tall pine trees and dark blue skies.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> I think all can figure out that condenced and evaporated CAN milk are the same and the potatoes 2 times omit the last one.I did this recipe from memory for all my dear KP friends.
> 
> Camilla


Yes, in Canada, the condensed and evaporated can milk is the same. Particular brands do have a bit of a difference in the taste quality, some being sweeter than others. It is the for quality of sweetness that some recipes call for specific brands of the canned milk. Also the canned milk can be whole milk, 2%, or skim milk. I will make your tomatoe based clam chowder. I didnt know that the different names of the clam chowder refered to the tomatoe or non-tomatoe base. I use the canned milk to cream up some of my soups. Delicious!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> I think all can figure out that condenced and evaporated CAN milk are the same and the potatoes 2 times omit the last one.I did this recipe from memory for all my dear KP friends.
> 
> Camilla


Camilla, I apologize for correcting you on the condensed milk. I had never heard of "unsweetened" condensed milk nor the difference in meanings depending on which part of the country one is from. I hope I didn't confuse anyone.


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah yes, elevenses. I love that part of my day. Also love an early tea about 3:30 or so in the afternoon. Since I eat at my desk, I have a boss who thinks I'm totally crazy. But my family came from England via Canada and the best days of my school years were when my aunts and cousins came down from Ontario and I got to skip school, stay home and have a wonderfully lavish afternoon tea with them. 

I so miss those days.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dandylion, you can find edamame in Trader Joe's if you have one near you. I think my daughter finds it in Alaska in her grocery store so if it's sold way up there, your supermarket should have it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.hellmanns.us/products/dijonnaise_mustard.aspx

This is where you find out what is dijonnaise.


----------



## gailmac (Apr 22, 2011)

What pattern did you use for the chemo hats for little girls? My cousin's granddaughter, 7, is going thru it for the 2nd time also, and loves pink and purple. I think I have some pink fun fur type yarn, and would love to make some for her.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Oh, no, Dave, you are completely correct, as usual. This is an example of our language barrier, and the fact that I impulsively write whatever falls into my brain  The diet books I have noticed determine whether your tendency is for grazing or not, and have adapted "a diet" for that type of person. 
"Grazing
The term grazing is used to describe the eating of small, frequent meals, or mini-meals, throughout the day, typically every three to four hours. Grazing does not mean constantly eating snack foods, but rather is a concept of consuming one's daily food intake, including all necessary nutrients, over five or six (or more) small meals, rather than two or three large ones. Frequent eating can be a great way to maintain one's energy level. This is also a beneficial eating pattern for individuals with gastrointestinal problems such as indigestion and acid reflux. Without a focus on healthy choices, however, grazing can become an easy way to overeat, and could possibly lead to weight gain."
(Susan Mitchell)"
"grazing can become an easy way to overeat, and could possibly lead to weight gain." this is the operative sentence here.  
So again, I made my typical mistake of saying a phrase and expecting everyone to take it lightly, where you treated it very literally and cleared up the missconception. 
This is another reason I love this forum and appreciate it for it's educational aspects. Truely, thank you.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dandylion, you can find edamame in Trader Joe's if you have one near you. I think my daughter finds it in Alaska in her grocery store so if it's sold way up there, your supermarket should have it.


Oh, of course!!!!! Thank you. There is a Trader Joe's very near me and I forget to go there. They even send me a flyer ! It's so fun to go there, too. I'll make it a point to get there and look around.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> I think all can figure out that condenced and evaporated CAN milk are the same and the potatoes 2 times omit the last one.I did this recipe from memory for all my dear KP friends.
> 
> Camilla


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> ...


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

This language challenge reminds me of when I was helping my Australian friends search the Virginia Beach grocery store for corn flour. Turns out that it's corn starch in the good ole' USA.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I think you are pretty much right on the money about fast food Dave. I think it is the biggest contributor to obesity, instant gratification and all, the jumbo sizing doesn't help, your average 8 yr old here in the states thinks a pint of ice cream is a serving I think. My hubby and I don't eat fast food, we figure it costs more money to eat at fast food than just making a meal at home, and if we want to be lazy, we just go to one of our fave resturaunts for a sit down. My Hubby's 6'5" and 235lbs, not over weight in the least, but it takes a bit to fill up that tree trunk of a man, one quarter pounder from Micky D's just wont cut it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dandylion, you can find edamame in Trader Joe's if you have one near you. I think my daughter finds it in Alaska in her grocery store so if it's sold way up there, your supermarket should have it.


Costco also has it, and I've seen it at walmart.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a friend who wouldn't share her recipes. I'm like you. If I find something I like I'm thrilled to tell my family/friends and share the recipe.



JillF said:


> LOL. I find that funny. I've never seen recipes, or cooking, as a competition. I have that problem with my daughters in law. When I find a wonderful recipe, I want to share it with everyone. And I love showing others how to cook something. I guess it's because my mother was such a bad cook, and I was so thrilled when I started eating away from home and found that food could taste so much better. LOL.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

jz201 said:


> This language challenge reminds me of when I was helping my Australian friends search the Virginia Beach grocery store for corn flour. Turns out that it's corn starch in the good ole' USA.


Ha Ha Ha, You just reminded me that I once bought corn flour, thinking it was corn MEAL and my corn bread was like cake. 
Here in the mid-west we have corn starch, corn flour and corn meal. All totally wrong for whatever we intend for each if we buy by mistake ! figure that sentence out


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the "KP Recipes" in their own file on my desktop. Sadly, I was slow to add the names of the contributors.



deemail said:


> JillF said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. I find that funny. I've never seen recipes, or cooking, as a competition. I have that problem with my daughters in law. When I find a wonderful recipe, I want to share it with everyone. And I love showing others how to cook something. I guess it's because my mother was such a bad cook, and I was so thrilled when I started eating away from home and found that food could taste so much better. LOL.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you Donna for your kind comments about my soup tureen...I had been looking for years online, ebay etc...for the perfect soup tureen until this came out to commorate the 75th Anniversary of an American made Fiestaware dishware item...I have every single piece of fiestaware and some vintage pieces...blew some of our retirement on it LOL..but so worth it...
Your soup recipe sounds devine...will try it soon.



dandylion said:


> Donna A said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! Am back from a nice long vacation to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and had a wonderful time. Missed the tea party! Did manage to finish one pair of socks and buy yarn for two more pair.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dandylion, I'm a grazer - under doctor's orders. I seem to have hypoclycemia and get dizzy if I skip a meal or go too long without eating. So I tend to carry something with me if I'm going out to run errands like peanut butter crackers or a power bar. If I'm at home, I have a piece of fruit, yogurt, or a glass of milk. It satisfies me and my energy returns until my next meal.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dandylion, I'm a grazer - under doctor's orders. I seem to have hypoclycemia and get dizzy if I skip a meal or go too long without eating. So I tend to carry something with me if I'm going out to run errands like peanut butter crackers or a power bar. If I'm at home, I have a piece of fruit, yogurt, or a glass of milk. It satisfies me and my energy returns until my next meal.


I think, somewhere in my brain, I was remembering that conversation because I was borderline hypoclycemic at one time. I kept it under control with diet, but there are still times when I can tell my blood sugar is slightly "off".. I must admit that I still use that phrase, at times when I have a "senior moment"


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dandylion
I have had a lovely time sitting on my untorn couch. Even fell asleep for awhile hehehehe.... The cats have sniffed the chair and the couch and finally Tommy climbed into the chair and fell asleep. This couch is a little smaller than the last one so being in a single wide mobile home, it makes more room. That also makes me happy. So I will be able to sit there and do more knitted projects for Christmas. 
Kathleen



dandylion said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks. I have had a busy day. My old couch was pretty ratty after my darling little furry friends decided to use it as a scratching post. ( Then I found a lovely cat scratcher that has cardboard in it. They stopped using the old couch and started using the new scratcher. So I went out and got a new to me couch and chair. I have struggled with getting the old clumbsy one out and the new clumbsy one in and cleaned up around my living room and now my living room looks half decent again. The cats are curious about it. My partner left this morning for 2 1/2 weeks on the road, so it will be a nice surprise for him when he gets home. By the way, sometime next weekend, I am going to meet him for a week so not sure which day I am leaving but may not make the tea party next week. Anyone in Ontario towards Ottawa, come see me at the International Plowing Match. We have a booth there and would love to meet any of you that go. Just PM me and I will tell you which booth I am in. Now will go enjoy my stylish living room LOL......
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Dandylion
> I have had a lovely time sitting on my untorn couch. Even fell asleep for awhile hehehehe.... The cats have sniffed the chair and the couch and finally Tommy climbed into the chair and fell asleep. This couch is a little smaller than the last one so being in a single wide mobile home, it makes more room. That also makes me happy. So I will be able to sit there and do more knitted projects for Christmas.
> Kathleen
> 
> ...


It must be comfy. Happy sitting


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Found edamame at Meijer in frozen section. But, any nice white bean will give you the protein for the soup.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dandylion, I'm a grazer - under doctor's orders. I seem to have hypoclycemia and get dizzy if I skip a meal or go too long without eating. So I tend to carry something with me if I'm going out to run errands like peanut butter crackers or a power bar. If I'm at home, I have a piece of fruit, yogurt, or a glass of milk. It satisfies me and my energy returns until my next meal.


Look for Nature valley (I think) roasted nut bars. They have as much protein as sugar and taste so good. I have them in the car, by my bed, in my swimming bag.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well all, it was wonderful spending my weekend on and off with you all, I really enjoy it. 
We are in 2nd quarter of the Cowboys-Jets football game, GO COWBOYS!!! Yay, the Texans won their game. So, I'm going into the other room to see better. 
Have a good week everybody, see you next weekend.
Dave, it was wonderful as usual, thank you so much for hosting these, I'm addicted. lol...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am going to call it a night and head to my bed and make some zzzzzzzzzzz. It has been another wonderful tea party. Talk to you all soon and pleasant dreams to one and all. Kathleen


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening all...looks like I missed the party this weekend. Sorry... My sister Audrey and I did a road trip although short we had a good time! Just us we had picnic tea party at a park and were supposed to see a drum circle on a beach , but we were both getting sleepy so headed back home and since we were both so sleepy when we got home slept till this afternoon. Glad Hubby took care of the Furbabies. Then he went to Tampa for football game. I fixed dinner and now will go lay down with furbabies . Have a good evening all. Will join you all next weekend.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave...you are a prince of a guy to create and participate in your tea party as you do..
Not to mention your VEGETABLE AND CHICKPEA TAGINE BY FIREBALL DAVE FROM KP hehe ..that is how I copied it to my files.
Thank you all for your generous additions to make this post such an amazing success.

Hugs, be kind to each other...and God Bless us all,

Camilla


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

G'night all...it has been a lovely tea party. I enjoyed popping in and out all weekend. Everyone have a good week....gentle weather, healing, and easy knitting with no frogging. Collect some good stories to share next weekend...hugs & peace to all...Carol (IL)
We'll join y'all from Chicago next week,


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll say goodnight, also. It was a good tea party and the Redskins WON! Nothing could be better. See you all next Friday. Hope you can join us, Sam. Maelinde, hope you're in tip top shape by then. Dandylion, try to get some pics posted of the triplets. Strawberry, take care of that back. Kathleen, hope your log home is finished before the snows come. And everyone else, take care and don't get into trouble. 

Dave, don't wear yourself out researching your afternoon tea paper - we won't be grading you! I'm sure it will be interesting.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This has been such a melancholy day, Im glad its winding down. You will all be in my prayers, and I hope those pups cuddle up to Sam and make him feel better. Animals have that wonderful way about them. Goodnight all.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am still catching up on the tea party. i saw a friend of mine today at church and she and i are going to get together tues. to knit. i am so excited. i am fixing a quiche lorraine and a spinach quiche, i wanted just something quick and not messy. i can put the tea on and call it good. i also think i will fix the wet coconut cake recipe i got a couple wks ago, i am telling you it is the most refreshing cake i have ever eaten. she and i are talking about some wk end going with the hubbies to the city and again checking out the LYS. there is a coffe shop just down the block from it, so the guys can go hang out there. tonight i am starting a slouch knit hat for my nephew. she has knitted forever and i can get some pointers from her. i hope to eventually gather enough to make a group. hope everyone had a good wkend. Sam, i hope you have found some relief. i wish you would use the concoction i told you about equal parts of pinapple juice & tonic water with a pinch of ground ginger, i make my dh in a gallon jug and i guess on the pinch for that amount, anyway, he has done this for 3 yrs now and hasn't had any more. i saw him suffer and was proud when he didn't have the problem any more. feel better. good nite


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jz201 said:


> This language challenge reminds me of when I was helping my Australian friends search the Virginia Beach grocery store for corn flour. Turns out that it's corn starch in the good ole' USA.


Does that mean the ultrafine _cornflour_ I use to thicken gravies and sauces and use in some super-light biscuit and cake receipts is called _corn starch_ in America?

Dave


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I think so Dave, that is what I use to thicken with.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jz201 said:
> 
> 
> > This language challenge reminds me of when I was helping my Australian friends search the Virginia Beach grocery store for corn flour. Turns out that it's corn starch in the good ole' USA.
> ...


it does have other uses...when i was a little girl the recipe for homemade 'play clay' was on the side of the box.... many happy hours making, deciding on a color, mixing and then molding... kept in airtight containers as long as you were careful... and only pennies to worry about when it got too 'gray' to play with...just went 'clay' surfing and found the recipe onlne...

Homemade play clay (so as not to get in trouble with the name)

2 c. flour
1 c. salt
1/2 c. cornstarch
1 tbsp. cream of tartar
2 tbsp. cooking oil
Stir and add 2 cups water (it will be lumpy, thick and hard to stir).
Stir and cook on medium heat - stir constantly. When thick, pour on counter and knead it when cool enough to handle. You can cut in sections and put cake coloring in it. Put in tight container. The kids love to use the cookie cutters when playing with this dough.

It is very creamy and doesn't stick in nails, etc.... my mom always kept a plastic table cloth for the table for this activity, so i did too... get out your plastic cookie cutters and the toys made for that 'other' dough... if it gets left out accidently, spray with water, a bit at a time, and seal in its airtight container, it will regenerate. this last as long as you take care of it...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As well as delicious out of the tin it is lovely in coffee. It can be bought in tubes with coffee and condensed milk already mixed. Not as nice as using a Malaysian coffee and then adding the condensed milk. Evaporated is not nearly as luscious in coffee. I have never seen unsweetened condensed milk over here- they are different here, although the cans do say sweetened condensed milk.



PurpleV said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Thanks Dave...you are a prince of a guy to create and participate in your tea party as you do..
> Not to mention your VEGETABLE AND CHICKPEA TAGINE BY FIREBALL DAVE FROM KP hehe ..that is how I copied it to my files.
> Thank you all for your generous additions to make this post such an amazing success.
> 
> ...


Thanks Camilla, I'm glad you enjoyed it this weekend. Thanks again for the Clam Chowder receipts, I'm looking forward to wowing the crew at the _Talk Like A Pirate Day Party_ which _The Lad_ and his side-kick have decided I'm throwing next week.

It's going to be a busy weekend because it's the Aragon MotoGP on Sunday and we'll be having a small(ish) brunch party. It's one of the times I do allow televisions into the dining room, I also set up computer screens with the timings etc., on my refectory-style dining table; which reminds me, I need to go to my florist to order a suitable table decoration.

It's all go!
Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

But look at what we have now learned- yet another example of where language is different, even in the same country! Usually it would be possible to tell from the context which they wanted. I would have assumed that evaporated was wanted as a nice thick sweet milk didn't sound right. But is interesting because here evaported pours, but condensed needs to be spooned it is so thick. Just tried to compare them on the cans but couldn't find a suitable comparison. 60% of the water is removed from the evaporated milk, but no idea for condensed. 
Meant to be losing weight but now I want some Kopi Susu (Malaysian coffee made with condensed milk)- condensed milk keeps for 5 days once open (if I can ignore it that long) maybe I could have some today and keep the rest until Thursday when my coffee drinking daughter comes for tea- she was in Malaysia recently and came home loving Kopi Susu and gave me some Malaysian coffee.



DorisT said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Yes all...as I said it was late and I was emotional weeping and grieving for all my friends from 911.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, don't wear yourself out researching your afternoon tea paper - we won't be grading you! I'm sure it will be interesting.


I'll be grading me and I'm a tough marker!

Actually I've been meaning to update my original text for a few years now, this presents a perfect opportunity to do just that as well as generating a lecture script I can use at the institute; it's also a very good excuse for me to play in a couple of my favourite museums and archives, something I always enjoy!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jz201 said:


> This language challenge reminds me of when I was helping my Australian friends search the Virginia Beach grocery store for corn flour. Turns out that it's corn starch in the good ole' USA.


What I find intriqueing is how often here the ingredients list for cornflour is 100% wheaten flour! But not always, sometimes surprising enough cornflour is made with corn!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> jz201 said:
> 
> 
> > This language challenge reminds me of when I was helping my Australian friends search the Virginia Beach grocery store for corn flour. Turns out that it's corn starch in the good ole' USA.
> ...


You just had me checking the the packet on the shelf, the one I have says 100% corn too, I'd never looked before!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I do the same, when I copy it I include the name which is under the posting- and then for those who haven't already done so I make the name of the recipe bold so I can tell where they start and finish. Now I need to get some type of order in them so I don't need to go through them all to find one recipe.



BarbaraSD said:


> I have the "KP Recipes" in their own file on my desktop. Sadly, I was slow to add the names of the contributors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi (Sunny Stevenage!) Brilliant recipe and thank you - used to live in Stevenage many moons ago! When I was repatriated to the UK from East Africa that was where I ended up! My two eldest daughters were born there - my gosh where have the years gon to?????? Sept 29 1965 - yikes!!! that means I'm an OAP!!!!! (Old Age Pensioner to you lovely American folk!!!!)Father was RAF and he was stationed there - then the Maomao erupted and us Brits were a little unsteady there - I finished my schooling and was returned home to the UK - nice to meet you xxx


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh do post recipe for your Wet Coconut Cake..
When I serve Quiche...I also put a few slices of melon on plate..very yummie.

Have fun!



Southern Gal said:


> i am still catching up on the tea party. i saw a friend of mine today at church and she and i are going to get together tues. to knit. i am so excited. i am fixing a quiche lorraine and a spinach quiche, i wanted just something quick and not messy. i can put the tea on and call it good. i also think i will fix the wet coconut cake recipe i got a couple wks ago, i am telling you it is the most refreshing cake i have ever eaten. she and i are talking about some wk end going with the hubbies to the city and again checking out the LYS. there is a coffe shop just down the block from it, so the guys can go hang out there. tonight i am starting a slouch knit hat for my nephew. she has knitted forever and i can get some pointers from her. i hope to eventually gather enough to make a group. hope everyone had a good wkend. Sam, i hope you have found some relief. i wish you would use the concoction i told you about equal parts of pinapple juice & tonic water with a pinch of ground ginger, i make my dh in a gallon jug and i guess on the pinch for that amount, anyway, he has done this for 3 yrs now and hasn't had any more. i saw him suffer and was proud when he didn't have the problem any more. feel better. good nite


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well here Sweet Condensed says SWEET and is made by Bordon...the evaporated milk is Pet or Carnation...No apologies needed...just a difference in location..
Besides I never heard of sweet thick mild canned like that in soup lol

Live and learn.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla



darowil said:


> But look at what we have now learned- yet another example of where language is different, even in the same country! Usually it would be possible to tell from the context which they wanted. I would have assumed that evaporated was wanted as a nice thick sweet milk didn't sound right. But is interesting because here evaported pours, but condensed needs to be spooned it is so thick. Just tried to compare them on the cans but couldn't find a suitable comparison. 60% of the water is removed from the evaporated milk, but no idea for condensed.
> Meant to be losing weight but now I want some Kopi Susu (Malaysian coffee made with condensed milk)- condensed milk keeps for 5 days once open (if I can ignore it that long) maybe I could have some today and keep the rest until Thursday when my coffee drinking daughter comes for tea- she was in Malaysia recently and came home loving Kopi Susu and gave me some Malaysian coffee.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Maelinda!! The teen aged son of a friend of ours has worked at the Faire all this summer. He's having a ball. When I visited with my daughter in Houston several years ago, we went to the Faire....what a treat that was. The first and only time I've gone to one. Took gazillion pics.
> I'm assuming it's the same Faire...unless TX has more than one!
> JuneK


Hi June!

Actually, Texas has several Renaissance Faires now. I've only been to 3, and one of them called Hawkwood closed a few years ago.

You're talking about the Texas Renaissance Festival (lovingly called TRF) near Houston, in a town called Plantersville. It is a _HUGE_ faire, too.

Our local one is called Scarborough Renaissance Festival (lovingly called Scarby) in Waxahachie just east of Dallas. That is our "home" Faire where we participate frequently. They'll be putting on a Halloween park called Screams in a few weeks. The castle they have there is pretty awesome. The fun part is that I know the vast majority of the "actors" at Screams through Scarby, but I have no idea who they are as their faces are covered in prosthetic makeup. They have fun with it, too - sneaking up behind me and whispering Maelinde in my ear. :lol:

There are at least 5 other Faires in our proximity that go on different times of the year. I'd love to get to Sherwood Fantasy Faire in the near future as I hear it is really fun and many of my friends often are on cast there.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maelinde always leaves us hanging and wanting to know "the rest of the story," as Paul Harvey used to say. It should be a good one!


I'll tell it one day. There is plenty of evidence online, though... And wouldn't you know, they hid all the dolls from me. :shock:

That's okay, as I made a pretty nifty witch out of foam balls, fabric, and craft foam. Leave it up to Randy to finish it with some smaller foam balls for cleavage. :lol:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

aussiejen said:


> Ooops! must cut down on the vino. For a moment I thought I'd read Pirates Class not Pilates. Just finished my lovely lamb roast (no I didn't have to sell the kids or grandkids to pay for it!! Aussies will Know what I mean) I am enjoying talking to you all. I am still surprised about talking to people from the other side of the world. Cheers Jenny


Pirates class sounds more fun,though, doesn't it? I've got the outfit!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> I do the same, when I copy it I include the name which is under the posting- and then for those who haven't already done so I make the name of the recipe bold so I can tell where they start and finish. Now I need to get some type of order in them so I don't need to go through them all to find one recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the _Evernote_ web-clipper, I just hi-light the receipt then send it to my account direct from my browser. The good thing is, it automatically saves the URL for the posting and I give the note a suitable title and add tags to make it easy to find. I have my account synchronised to my smartphone so I can take the list of ingredients with me when I go shopping too!

I find it one of the most useful of all the utilities and use it for all kinds of notes, it's excellent for research notes. The basic account is free, you're limited to 60Mb per month which is thousands of text entries and web pages, it's great for downloading knitting patterns too! You can print out directly from the program, or you can _cut and paste_ into a _Word_ or _OpenOffice_ document, it also stores PDF files. I use it all the time and seldom reach even a quarter of my monthly allowance. For details of the system, their site is:

http://www.evernote.com/about/learn_more//

I really do recommend it to anyone, the boys use it for their study notes, so if you or anyone in your family are students, they might find it useful too.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> aussiejen said:
> 
> 
> > Ooops! must cut down on the vino. For a moment I thought I'd read Pirates Class not Pilates. Just finished my lovely lamb roast (no I didn't have to sell the kids or grandkids to pay for it!! Aussies will Know what I mean) I am enjoying talking to you all. I am still surprised about talking to people from the other side of the world. Cheers Jenny
> ...


I've been 'persuaded' that I ought to have a pirate party next week, are you having one in Texas? You've already got the fancy outfit!

We've all got _Powder Monkey_ gear we use for something else, but we'll need some suitable decorations from the party shop. The boys should be back from swimming for breakfast soon and then we'll go hit the shops!

Dave


----------



## pennychattey (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Jaki
Saw your note this morning about Stevenage. Where did you live here? I was born and raised here and although I've done quite a bit of travelling (and hope to do a little more), I love this place. People here mostly seem to moan about the town, but I think that's more about just wanting to whinge!! I live about 5 mins from the town centre, the Valley and the train station - so everything is at my finger-tips. 
Going to the V&A for a StitchLondon meeting next Saturday
so may miss out on a little tea-partying.
Thanks for such a lovely weekend. See you all next week!
Penny


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Maelinda I loved the pics of you and DH in pirate costume. One year when teaching I did a costume of a middle ages lady in waiting and decorated my classroom and entrance to class like a castle. Kids absolutely love it. Our whole grade level (6th) participated and did course related activities that reflected the middle ages. Lots of fun.


Isn't it fun dressing in those huge gowns? I have 4 Scottish ladies-in-waiting gowns complete with hoop skirts. Well, English gowns with tartan on our shoulders. Not period correct in the least, as tartan wasn't really all that big in 1533.

I actually enjoy wearing the hoops. When it gets warm, we just sway back and forth to get that air circulating. We call it "Renaissance Air Conditioning". It is much funnier watching our Scottish men doing the same in their kilts.

We are with Queen Margaret's Court and Randy plays the Bodhran for our version of the Queen's Own Highlanders in parade. I used to march with the ladies battalion but got tired of carrying swords and all that dang marked time in the heat.

One year some of us ladies-in-waiting got behind the men in the QOH - we were wearing mirrors on OUR shoes and looking up their kilts. We were relieved to note that none of them were "Regimental"

:shock:

Oh the stories I have. I live a very strange, weird, odd, interesting, and amazingly fun life. :thumbup:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I finished one of a pair of pedicure socks...my first attempt at any kind of sock. I DO need to practice more...there are some obvious goofs, but I wasn't too unhappy with my 1st try. I'll need to get better before I can make a pair for my DIL for Christmas. She's a Southern gal who is now living in Cleveland. She loves pedicures, but NOT cold weather! It's a good idea if I can pull it off.


Carol,

What kind of yarn did you use for your pedicure socks? I've been wanting to make some.

I have one of those Authentic Knitting Board adjustable sock looms along with loads of sock yarn, and haven't had the chance to try it out yet.

I am very much a newbie to sock making and I've never knitted with knitting needles in my life - only knitting looms. I figure I'd best use those as I have 29 looms and 1 ultimate sweater machine (still in the box!!!)



cmaliza said:


> I'm still knitting Special Olympic scarves....they are my tension relievers for the moment. Need to start an afghan project for Christmas, too.
> Carol (IL)


Sounds like you're going to be a busy knitter! I'd love to see pics of your finished projects. They sound like fun to create.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> I just passed the one month mark since surgery for my broken leg. Doc says in three more months I will be starting to walk again. Trying to pass the time knitting and reading and not going stir crazy.


That's good news! I'm so glad that you're healing and getting ready to start walking again.

Broken legs are no picnic. I'm sending healing hugs your way! Good thing you have your knitting and your reading to occupy your time.



gracieanne said:


> Maelinde, I hope you get some relief and feel better.


Thank you Gracieanne. I overdid it this weekend and am feeling it, but once I get a call from the spine team specialists, I can get an appointment scheduled and start some kind of treatment plan. I have great hope that I will heal up very well, as I have a much worse degenerated disc in my lumbar spine at L5-S1. The treatment worked extremely well and I rarely have problems with it anymore.

I just have to learn that I don't have to accept every offer to go and do things with my friends. I see them at least 20 days out of each month - and that is probably an understatement. :lol:

I'm hoping that your recovery will be a quick one, Gracieanne so that you can get back to days without pain.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Hello from the Texas hills, just cooking breakfast at 11am, poached eggs with pablano peppers and whole wheat flat bread that my husband is so proud of making himself. It's a cool 60 degrees in the shade. My day will consist of laundry, chasing dust bunnies across the floor and knitting. Have a wonderful day.


Hi Gypsie,

Your husband's flat bread sounds delicious. Is there any way you can share the recipe? I'd certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

hjahdd said:


> Hello to all. This site is all new to me. I found it while looking for loom patterns for my oblong Knifty Knitter this week. I am enjoying all the different threads and have been just reading through some of them.


I have all of the round and long knifty knitter looms, as well as several Authentic Knitting Board looms.

What kind of patterns are you looking for? I use mine for scarves, blankets, and will be trying to make my first shawl in the next couple of weeks.

One thing I'd highly recommend is to purchase the book "Loom Knitting Primer" by Isela Phelps. She goes over so many techniques in a way that makes sense. I got mine on Amazon.com

You can also visit the Provocraft site for free patterns located at http://provocraft.com/projects/projects.php?dsp=list&prdindex=kniftyknitter

Feel free to ask any questions.



hjahdd said:


> I am currently working on scarves for the abuse shelters. My aunt and her team pick projects each year to donate to. An on going one is to collect soaps and shampoos while traveling to give to the women's shelters. She also hosted cards for the soldiers this past May. I've been crocheting and Knifty Knitting scarves for children and adults all year. There is a yarn store here that sells it by the pound so I've got a lot of yarn for scarves!
> 
> Thanks for the tea party. I've enjoyed it and look forward to more.


That is so awesome! I've gotten a few of my local friends on board with me to knit & crochet hats for preemies, babies in crisis, chemo patients, and kids getting treatment at Scottish Rite Hospital in Dallas. Charity knitting is really rewarding and everyone benefits from the experience.

I hadn't thought about women's shelters. Our friend's club works with one in our area when they host parties. Part of the admission is literally 5 pounds of donated clothing, toiletries, hygiene items, children's toys, etc.

It is nice to meet you!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Love the pirate outfits Maelinde. I've been to a couple of Renaissance Festivals and they are so much fun. One of my brothers had a Renaissance wedding and it was great. Some of the guests (including me) dressed accordinly.
> Julia


Thank you for the compliments! In 2006 my best friends had a Renaissance wedding as well and I was one of the brides-matrons. Randy was the best man.

Were you dressed as a noblewoman? My typical garb at Faire is an upper noble who is a lady in waiting to the queen. I'm one of the lesser ladies, but when her preferred ladies aren't available, I step in and sit with her at court.

I'm probably going to do a new gown for next season. I don't have anything blue. I'd wanted to do red or purple, but that is against the sumptuary laws, and I know better. I have burgundy, green, black - so need something different.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Where did you find the pictures of Maelinda? I searched around but didn't have any luck. PLease could someone point me in the direction or the pictures of Maelinda and her wonderful husband enjoying life. I think it's great all they do and have the costumes to go along with the theme. Way to go!!!


The link to the post is
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29138-2.html#468382

It is us in our pirate rig. That was done during Pirate Invasion Weekend in 2004. I had sewn up my blouse, trews, split skirt, and bandanna. My bodice was purchased from the Frock Shoppe at Scarborough Faire and worth every penny. The hat was really expensive for a cheaply made felt hat, but it worked. 

I made most of Randy's outfit, too. The shirt was gifted to him by our best friend.

I'll have to seek and find other pics of us in our regular Renaissance outfits.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Strawberry, how are you doing? better back days for you I hope!! The fantastic pictures of Maelinde are somewhere back in the earlier pages of this Tea Party. I think that they do a great deal towards the characters they are portraiting. They would likely earn an oscar in my books! (Maelinde, I think that is the right award?? it is the top one anyone for both of you!)


Oh, I don't know.. I did start the trend for lady Scottish Pirates to wear a short sleeved frilly blouse, split skirt over trews(pants) and pirate boots folded down just below the knee. So, now I look like a lot of folks when I do it, but I started it. 



5mmdpns said:


> Maelinde, degenerative disc disease is not nice and pleasant. I was in a back brace for a number of years and now I get along without it. I get a lot of sore necks though. Prayers and well wishes for you! You dont strike me as someone who is content to just sit around and heal!! You must be on the go constantly or planning to be or.....


I had tons of physical therapy for my back, as it was the L5-S1 area which is one of the worst for the back. I rarely have problems with it now unless I'm standing too long in one spot. If I'm walking, I'm fine. It is just standing in one place.

One of my big problems with healing fast is that I tend to over-schedule myself and keep most commitments. I get bored very easily. That is one reason I'm into dozens of different hobbies that keep me sane.

My neck isn't as painful as my back was, so I have high hopes for a fast recovery. It is just getting in touch with this particular spine team office. I'll contact them soon if I don't hear from them first.

I just have to learn to slow down somehow - how? I have no frakkin clue. LOL

At least I got to get all caught up on Doctor Who and wow what an episode!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > aussiejen said:
> ...


When my sons dressed up as pirates for Halloween, we used to cut up an old pair of jeans so the legs ended up in raggedy points, used a piece of rope for a belt, a T-shirt, an eye patch, and a bandanna tied around the head. A fake sword in the belt was good, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > I finished one of a pair of pedicure socks...my first attempt at any kind of sock. I DO need to practice more...there are some obvious goofs, but I wasn't too unhappy with my 1st try. I'll need to get better before I can make a pair for my DIL for Christmas. She's a Southern gal who is now living in Cleveland. She loves pedicures, but NOT cold weather! It's a good idea if I can pull it off.
> ...


Maelinde,
I used Caron "Simply Soft". It is luscious to work with...sooo soft! the color I am using for my practice pair is Watermelon....really bright! Socks are a challenge....if there aren't too many mistakes I'll try to post pictures when done.

I'm not sure I've seen a knitting loom....how does one knit on a loom? I lkie needles....getting used to the dpns, but still very nervous about dropping the work off the ends. I have tips on all the points. It slows me down, but I feel "safer"!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oh do post recipe for your Wet Coconut Cake..
> When I serve Quiche...I also put a few slices of melon on plate..very yummie.
> 
> Have fun!
> ...


WET COCONUT CAKE
bake a white cake in long cake pan per directions
while cake is warm poke holes in and pour Eagle Brand milk over it. 
Let Cake cool.
Pour 1 can coconut milk over 
1 container of cool whip (spread over top of cake) 
sprinkle grated coconut over this.
ENJOY! its so refreshing :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


I just learned how to knit socks using the magic loop from the sock KAL. It took some getting used to and I still like my DPS, but so much easier to keep the stitches from slipping off the needles. I will be using the magic loop again to get more practice and as a project I can take with to appointments and in the car. No more dropped needles or stitches.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > I just passed the one month mark since surgery for my broken leg. Doc says in three more months I will be starting to walk again. Trying to pass the time knitting and reading and not going stir crazy.
> ...


 Maelinde, thanks for the kind thoughts and healing hugs! Sending the same to you. I hope you get your appt scheduled quickly so you can begin to improve, too!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Would it be possible to repost the Wet Coconut Cake recipe. I wish there was an easier way to find the recipes in the various Tea Party posts. Going through post after post of 28+ pages is time consuming.



Southern Gal said:


> i am still catching up on the tea party. i saw a friend of mine today at church and she and i are going to get together tues. to knit. i am so excited. i am fixing a quiche lorraine and a spinach quiche, i wanted just something quick and not messy. i can put the tea on and call it good. i also think i will fix the wet coconut cake recipe i got a couple wks ago, i am telling you it is the most refreshing cake i have ever eaten. she and i are talking about some wk end going with the hubbies to the city and again checking out the LYS. there is a coffe shop just down the block from it, so the guys can go hang out there. tonight i am starting a slouch knit hat for my nephew. she has knitted forever and i can get some pointers from her. i hope to eventually gather enough to make a group. hope everyone had a good wkend. Sam, i hope you have found some relief. i wish you would use the concoction i told you about equal parts of pinapple juice & tonic water with a pinch of ground ginger, i make my dh in a gallon jug and i guess on the pinch for that amount, anyway, he has done this for 3 yrs now and hasn't had any more. i saw him suffer and was proud when he didn't have the problem any more. feel better. good nite


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is at the top of page 28



BarbaraSD said:


> Would it be possible to repost the Wet Coconut Cake recipe. I wish there was an easier way to find the recipes in the various Tea Party posts. Going through post after post of 28+ pages is time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Make that page 29



KBW-1953 said:


> It is at the top of page 28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oh do post recipe for your Wet Coconut Cake..
> ...


For anyone interested in this little fact, the Eagle Brand milk is a sweetened condensed canned milk, as opposed to the evaporated canned milk. If you google Eagle Brand milk, you will get all sorts of recipes that call for this particular canned milk. My Mom used to use this in her baking all the time!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jz201 said:
> 
> 
> > This language challenge reminds me of when I was helping my Australian friends search the Virginia Beach grocery store for corn flour. Turns out that it's corn starch in the good ole' USA.
> ...


And there is cornstarch pudding.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh....

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you so much! for sharing! Southern Gal. 
(¸.·´ (¸.·*

Camilla



Southern Gal said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oh do post recipe for your Wet Coconut Cake..
> ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

me too.....i love coconut and was wondering but hesitated to ask this late in the tea party when folks are winding down... it sounded good before i knew what went into it... and I have eagle brand AND coconut milk both in my pantry....so excited about tomorrow's dessert....thanks so much.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds Yummy ..huh Deemail.

Going to make it this week too..

hehe..."LET THEM EAT CAKE"...lol or eat it BEFORE a meal...

Camilla



deemail said:


> me too.....i love coconut and was wondering but hesitated to ask this late in the tea party when folks are winding down... it sounded good before i knew what went into it... and I have eagle brand AND coconut milk both in my pantry....so excited about tomorrow's dessert....thanks so much.


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

Sam, hope you are feeling better. I too had kidney stones lucky for me I passed them but once you have them you can get them again. My uroligist(spelling?) told me to put a little lemon juice in my water. It does work! Take care. Debbie


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > jz201 said:
> ...


I have put cornstarch in pudding, but have not had "cornstarch pudding" Do you have, and would you share a recipe? 
Let's not forget CORN GRITS ! one of my favorites. 
I'm going to look up the Spring Mill Park , where they have the old water powered grinding mill and post pictures. I love that park, and like to buy all of the corn meal and other goodies there. I'll try to post a picture soon. 
In the mean time there are a couple of sites you might be interested in regarding cornstarch, etc :

http://www.argostarch.com/index.html

Argo is maybe the most popular brand in the USA

http://www.ehow.com/list_6012567_differences-corn-meal-corn-flour.html

Color differences
Corn flour is white, while corn meal can be differently colored, depending on what type of corn was used. Corn meal can be white, yellow or even blue.

Cornstarch
Cornstarch, which is different from corn flour or corn meal, is known as corn flour in the United Kingdom. The two are not interchangeable, and care should be taken to not confuse them.

Grits
Corn meal that has a very coarse grind is sometimes known as corn grits.
Read more: Differences Between Corn Meal & Corn Flour | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/list_6012567_differences-corn-meal-corn-flour.html#ixzz1Xm1FWlyl


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Sounds Yummy ..huh Deemail.
> 
> Going to make it this week too..
> 
> ...


I agree ladies, this made my mouth water.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-7-1.html
I think I got the pictures of the grinding mill at Spring Mill St Park, in the Chit Chat section. They are not very good ones, just ones I got quickly. There are more if anyone is interested and has not been there. Sue


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I haven't had cornstarch pudding in decades, but will look for a recipe. I suspect it may have had a use during the war when eggs were in short supply and the cornstarch did the thickening for the pudding.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Maelinde, love your costumes! I can only imagine what your closets look like. I know what you mean about last minute costume requests. My daughter does that to me as well. Sometimes we get it done, but sometimes she just goes out and buys something.Of course, I like the handmade stuff, but when dealing with a child, it can get frustrating! Is it the same way with DHs?


Thanks, Pammie! We love wearing those outfits.

The last time Randy asked me to make a costume for him was in 2005 when I sat him down at the sewing machine and said "have fun!" It was the Newton outfits we did. I'll find some pics to attach here.

He looked at me oddly and I explained that I was planning this party for over 100 people, running the decorating meeting, and creating my own outfit. He learned how to really sew that day - he started with a very complicated costume and did an excellent job. He even experienced battle wounds when he accidentally stitched his finger to the fabric. It hurt like hell but he thought it was funny, so I had to laugh too. I asked him if he needed stitches. :lol:

I'll sometimes sew something for him if I'm in a sewing frenzy. His favorite Renaissance shirt is one I made from black gauze. I think it needs to be dyed as it is fading, but he says that he really likes it faded. It is his shirt after all.

As for the pics I've attached - I have lost at least 50 pounds since then. We call Randy's wig the "Dyan Cannon". I couldn't believe the price on those wigs, too. We paid under $40 for each wig. Got them at Wig Paradise on Hwy 67 and Illinois. It is the rough part of town, but their wigs are the best. They'll even cut and style them for you - not sure if that costs extra, but that is a neat service.

In the pics, you'll see Randy with an apple in one hand and the book "Principia Mathematica".


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you KBW. Have done a copy and paste.



KBW-1953 said:


> Make that page 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

scotslass said:


> On the food network show they had talked about a mustard/mayo combo type spread. My daughter has been trying to find it, all she can remember is that it begins with D .. does anyone know what this is, I'm assuming it is an American condiment


Is it called Dijonnaise? Dijon mustard mixed with mayo?

I used to use that all the time, but started mixing my own as I like more mustard in the mix.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

5mmdpnsFor anyone interested in this little fact said:


> They used to make a chocolate condensed milk but I guess it wasn't popular because I haven't seen it for years. I liked putting it in my coffee.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmm Must be related to me then as Issac Newton is in my family tree. LOL



Maelinde said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde, love your costumes! I can only imagine what your closets look like. I know what you mean about last minute costume requests. My daughter does that to me as well. Sometimes we get it done, but sometimes she just goes out and buys something.Of course, I like the handmade stuff, but when dealing with a child, it can get frustrating! Is it the same way with DHs?
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

debbiedoo said:


> Sam, hope you are feeling better. I too had kidney stones lucky for me I passed them but once you have them you can get them again. My uroligist(spelling?) told me to put a little lemon juice in my water. It does work! Take care. Debbie


I'm curious...does cranberry juice help prevent/break down kidney stones?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde said:
> ...


Okay...what is the "sock KAL"? IS this something I should investigate? I thought the "magic loop" uses a circular needle...no?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PS....sorry to copy all of the postings...I was trying to only repeat the relevant parts. oops! I have SO much to learn!
Carol IL)


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Okay...what is the "sock KAL"? IS this something I should investigate? I thought the "magic loop" uses a circular needle...no?
> Carol (IL)


search on the top of the page for sock KAL (sock knit along) to follow along with a group doing socks and support.... and yes the magic loop uses a circ needle and can be used for one or two socks at a time (unless you are talking crochet, in which, the magic is a different technique)


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL, Dave. That's exactly what it means. Corn starch here is your cornflour there. At least if you come stateside, you won't have to spend a couple of hours in the grocery store, describing this product to someone in order to figure out what it's called here.

Jean


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> debbiedoo said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, hope you are feeling better. I too had kidney stones lucky for me I passed them but once you have them you can get them again. My uroligist(spelling?) told me to put a little lemon juice in my water. It does work! Take care. Debbie
> ...


In my experiences with kidney stones in my family, no nothing will magically "dissolve" these kidney stones. There are many types of kidney stones which are composed of different substances. Sometimes it is whatever is in your diet that will cause you to make kidney stones. Drinking extra water will help your kidney to function better. Treatment for kidney stones varies and is best left to the urologist to treat. Not everyone who gets a kidney stone has repeat episodes.

The cranberry juice is helpful for preventing and treating urinary tract infections. If you are prone to urinary tract infections, it may be best to drink some cranberry juice daily. But as with everything concerning your individual health, you follow your health care advisor as to what to do.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-7-1.html
> I think I got the pictures of the grinding mill at Spring Mill St Park, in the Chit Chat section. They are not very good ones, just ones I got quickly. There are more if anyone is interested and has not been there. Sue


Nice, peaceful park, Sue. We used to buy ground corn meal at an old mill on Cape Cod, MA. It made the greatest pancakes. Reminds me I should mix up some batter one of these days.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Maelinde, your Newton pics are priceless! BTW, I think I ate the apple that fell off his tree!! haha, looks like you two just get right into this!!

BarbaraSD, I dont remember the chocolate milk being canned, but then Mom always made our own chocolate from the Frye's coco.

Dandylion, those mill pictures look absolutely wonderful!! Is there a web site to access more information about this place?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Just finished the former week's Tea Party. Now beginning this past week-end's get-together. Dave, so excited about your Tagine! Thank you so much!

& Sam, so glad you are home. Trust you are in recovery now, safe, & comforted. How about a cup of tea. 

Jynx, so glad your hubby is recovering so quickly!

Went shopping over the week-end. Bought lots of yarn, of course. Also bought a fainting couch to be used in my upstairs living room. This is where I go to nurture myself, knit, watch TV, etc. I gave my daughter & son-in-law my futon 5 years ago when they moved to New York City. Ever since, I have been resting on the floor when I got tired of sitting & wasn't really ready for bed. 5 years on the floor is too much!

So tomorrow the beautiful blue upholster's velvet fainting couch is moving to my house! & it is small enough to get it up the staircase! Therefore, I have been cleaning & de-cluttering my heart out.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've been 'persuaded' that I ought to have a pirate party next week, are you having one in Texas? You've already got the fancy outfit!
> 
> We've all got _Powder Monkey_ gear we use for something else, but we'll need some suitable decorations from the party shop. The boys should be back from swimming for breakfast soon and then we'll go hit the shops!
> 
> Dave


No, we haven't done that in awhile. Sometimes our Sci-Fi club will have us dress all piratey when September 19th falls on the 3rd Saturday.

I just might put some of the garb on and go shopping as a pirate. Last year Randy put some old floppy discs around his neck and went to work as a software pirate. That was funny.

I wish I were in London to come to your party! That would be fun.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Maelinde,
> I used Caron "Simply Soft". It is luscious to work with...sooo soft! the color I am using for my practice pair is Watermelon....really bright! Socks are a challenge....if there aren't too many mistakes I'll try to post pictures when done.
> 
> I'm not sure I've seen a knitting loom....how does one knit on a loom? I lkie needles....getting used to the dpns, but still very nervous about dropping the work off the ends. I have tips on all the points. It slows me down, but I feel "safer"!


I have some Caron Simply Soft - I should try using that for socks. Thanks for that info! 

Loom knitting is so easy it should be illegal. :lol: They come in all shapes and sizes, the round looms and the long looms (oblong shaped) are the most commonly used. There are also long looms that are called rakes.

The most used loom stitch is the same as the cast on - called an e-wrap, as it looks like a small letter e when wrapped around the pegs.

Cast on is usually two loops on each peg, then the bottom loop is lifted over the top one using a loom pick.

There are some fantastic videos on YouTube showing this method in great detail.

I can do an adult hat in 2 hours with the loom. It is that easy.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Hmmm Must be related to me then as Issac Newton is in my family tree. LOL


Are you also related by way of Phoebe Newton? Isaac never had children, probably due to his surly nature. 

How cool is that? We might be kin!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> BarbaraSD, I dont remember the chocolate milk being canned, but then Mom always made our own chocolate from the Frye's coco.


It was condensed milk that was chocolate flavored. You wouldn't drink it whole, but mix it with things like you do with the regular condensed milk.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Maelinde, your Newton pics are priceless! BTW, I think I ate the apple that fell off his tree!! haha, looks like you two just get right into this!!


Thanks!  We've adapted those outfits for other costuming, too. When I made the dress, I did the skirt separately so that I could use it elsewhere.

Somewhere I have a pic of Randy dressed up as a Clockwork Man from the Doctor Who episode "The Girl In the Fireplace". He used the same costuming he made for the Isaac Newton - even down to the wig. I've taken the skirt to use with SteamPunk outfits, as an underskirt for my Ren Faire gowns, and so many more outfits.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I like "Simply Soft" for say an afghan or cardigan..but not for socks..as it is not substantial or firm enough..ie it kinda falls down and is what I call all willy..nilly lol
Sorry just my take.



Maelinde said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde,
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Maelinde, your Newton pics are priceless! BTW, I think I ate the apple that fell off his tree!! haha, looks like you two just get right into this!!
> 
> BarbaraSD, I dont remember the chocolate milk being canned, but then Mom always made our own chocolate from the Frye's coco.
> 
> Dandylion, those mill pictures look absolutely wonderful!! Is there a web site to access more information about this place?


I went onto the DNR - Indiana Dept of Resources and looked at that individual st park (Spring Mill )
Pokagan (Indian lore) 
and Clifty Falls are interesting also. 
Yes, Indiana was named so because it was a part of a great Indian nation. (Potawatamy Indians ) I hope I spelled it correctly.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I love all these clarifications and have one to offer. 
Re grits: AKA hominy grits, aren't just a different size grinding of corn. My mother, 1909-2008, told me her mother,1870's-1950, used to make hominy for grits by taking the hard dry corn from the cobs and soaking it in lye water till the corn swelled, lost its covering and turned white. Then it was rinsed, dried again and ground about the same size as regular corn meal. To cook it, you add it to salted boiling water very gradually, stirring all the time to keep it from lumping. It is a salty, savory dish, not a sweetened cereal like cream of wheat. I add butter and cheese to mine. Some like red eye gravy and ham over it too. 
To make the lye water, you pour rain water through wood ashes. That part of the instructions weren't real clear. Mother said Grandmother wouldn't let her come near because the lye was so dangerous. How in the world did they ever invent the stuff??!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Maelinde
Here is the relationship It is actually through marriage that I am related to him.

Sir Isaac Newton (1606 - 1642)
relationship to Kathleen: 8th great grand uncle of husband of great grand aunt

John Newton (1507 - 1568)
Father of Sir Isaac

Theodosia Newton (1545 - )
Daughter of John

Charles Manners (1571 - 1627)
Son of Theodosia

Thomas Manners (1586 - 1627)
Son of Charles

James Manners (1627 - 1725)
Son of Thomas

Henry Manners (1652 - 1740)
Son of James

Henry Manners (1680 - 1681)
Son of Henry

Joseph Manners (1723 - 1799)
Son of Henry

Joseph Manners (1770 - 1831)
Son of Joseph

Sarah Manners (1800 - 1879)
Daughter of Joseph

Henry Carpenter (1822 - )
Son of Sarah

Joseph Henry Carpenter (1859 - )
Son of Henry

Sarah Elizabeth Watson (1858 - 1933)
Wife of Joseph Henry

William Watson (1830 - 1892)
Father of Sarah Elizabeth

Eliza Watson (1863 - 1933)
Daughter of William

Miriam Moore (1894 - 1953)
Daughter of Eliza

Edna May Mee (1923 - 2010)
Daughter of Miriam

Kathleen Brenda Ward
Daughter of Edna May

Kathleen



Maelinde said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm Must be related to me then as Issac Newton is in my family tree. LOL
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

janetnva said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Absolutely! The Government Regulation Agencies would have prevented so many things our ancestors used on a regular basis. BUT, before I start that kind of conversation, let me just say that I love Hominy as well as hominy grits. So many of the youngsters turn their noses up at that statement, but I love it in stews or on it's own.


----------



## hjahdd (Sep 8, 2011)

> I have all of the round and long knifty knitter looms, as well as several Authentic Knitting Board looms.
> 
> What kind of patterns are you looking for? I use mine for scarves, blankets, and will be trying to make my first shawl in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi so glad to see I didn't get lost in the sea of tea  !

I have been to the website, but I was looking for ways to use the KK looms beyond the basics. I found one during a search that used the oblong loom in a ribbed pattern.

The reason my aunt is doing the scarves this year is because her team found out that a lot of the women and children that go to the abuse shelters literally have only the clothes they are wearing. Most of the time clothes are available at the shelters her team donates to, but they rarely have hats, gloves, or scarves in any abundance. And usually the busiest time of the year is during the winter months.

This is great. I am enjoying the KP site!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

janetnva said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


The lye from ashes was also used to make soap.

When I was in college in the south they served grits, but they weren't salty, and I ate them like cereal, with sugar. My friends though I was nuts.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


When I make taco soup (meat, tomatoes, seasonings, lot of beans) I include a can of hominy, easily available around here.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> debbiedoo said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, hope you are feeling better. I too had kidney stones lucky for me I passed them but once you have them you can get them again. My uroligist(spelling?) told me to put a little lemon juice in my water. It does work! Take care. Debbie
> ...


 :roll: i am not positive but my MIL drinks her cranberry with tea to keep her from getting either bladder or kidney infection.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedoo said:
> ...


You can also use capsules.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

"When I was in college in the south they served grits, but they weren't salty, and I ate them like cereal, with sugar. My friends though I was nuts."

LOL! That's why I said what I did about how they should be seasoned. My college roommate was from NJ and ate them like cream of wheat, sugar and milk. Yuk, I can't even stand cream of wheat like that!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

janetnva said:


> "When I was in college in the south they served grits, but they weren't salty, and I ate them like cereal, with sugar. My friends though I was nuts."
> 
> LOL! That's why I said what I did about how they should be seasoned. My college roommate was from NJ and ate them like cream of wheat, sugar and milk. Yuk, I can't even stand cream of wheat like that!


ha ha, I like them both ways. Milk and honey can make them sort of like a pudding. I guess it's because I have a good imagination  But, you are correct, they are so good as a buttery, salty or even cheesy side dish.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

janetnva said:


> "When I was in college in the south they served grits, but they weren't salty, and I ate them like cereal, with sugar. My friends though I was nuts."
> 
> LOL! That's why I said what I did about how they should be seasoned. My college roommate was from NJ and ate them like cream of wheat, sugar and milk. Yuk, I can't even stand cream of wheat like that!


I was in college in VA. But my recollection is that they tasted fine and I'm agreement with your roommate.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

"When I make taco soup (meat, tomatoes, seasonings, lot of beans) I include a can of hominy, easily available around here."
I like the sound of that. I'll try it, but I'll have to use turkey sausage instead of beef. I'm allergic to cows. 

All these wonderful soup ideas are making me want to COOK, but I'll have to go to the store first. The last few days have been upset. My daughter's paternal grandfather was dying and nothing has been normal. He was a good, kind man. She stayed home from work today because she was just too sad. She went out for some shopping therapy and got herself a Cuisinart pressure cooker. She is the best soup maker I know. I've learned from her, and now I'm learning from you all too.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

janetnva said:


> "When I make taco soup (meat, tomatoes, seasonings, lot of beans) I include a can of hominy, easily available around here."
> I like the sound of that. I'll try it, but I'll have to use turkey sausage instead of beef. I'm allergic to cows.
> 
> All these wonderful soup ideas are making me want to COOK, but I'll have to go to the store first. The last few days have been upset. My daughter's paternal grandfather was dying and nothing has been normal. He was a good, kind man. She stayed home from work today because she was just too sad. She went out for some shopping therapy and got herself a Cuisinart pressure cooker. She is the best soup maker I know. I've learned from her, and now I'm learning from you all too.
> Thanks a bunch.


I've adapted Paula Deen's recipe and I generally use ground turkey and some kind of fresh spicy sausage squeezed out of its casing.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

mjs said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > "When I was in college in the south they served grits, but they weren't salty, and I ate them like cereal, with sugar. My friends though I was nuts."
> ...


It only goes to show that the old saying, degustibus non est disputandum is still true. Concerning taste, let there be no dispute. ;-) It's about all the Latin I remember, and I used it when my children were young and arguing over TV programs. I'm tickled to hear them passing it on to their children. Dear Mrs. Frasier would be so pleased. 
What college did you attend? I'm a VCU alumna, but I've taken classes at University of Richmond, and William & Mary too.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

brenda m said:


> Has anyone made their own thin crust pizza by taking 2 flour tortillas, (I put shredded cheese between to make it hold together), then top with salsa and whatever you like on pizza (I use whatever is in the refrigerator) top with cheese and bake at 400 about 15 min.


 I made a Marguarita Pizza with 1 tortilla..spread on olive oil, then pizza sauce, well drained diced tomatoes,lots of mozzarella cheese, bake till well melted then sprinkle on lots of fresh chopped basil..Delish.. Must try two together with the cheese between.....Della


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Della said:


> brenda m said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone made their own thin crust pizza by taking 2 flour tortillas, (I put shredded cheese between to make it hold together), then top with salsa and whatever you like on pizza (I use whatever is in the refrigerator) top with cheese and bake at 400 about 15 min.
> ...


This is right up my alley!! I'm all for quick and easy. Thanks


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

He thinks it's because they took out the fat. What do you think?[/quote

Has anyone else noticed how much dryer our skin is since the big hue and cry about fats in our diet? I personally cannot put enough lotion on to keep from "flaking", and I mean like a snow storm. After all the good lord put natural fats into foods and science/dieters take it out. Can't win for loosing... lol....Della


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Della said:


> He thinks it's because they took out the fat. What do you think?[/quote
> 
> Has anyone else noticed how much dryer our skin is since the big hue and cry about fats in our diet? I personally cannot put enough lotion on to keep from "flaking", and I mean like a snow storm. After all the good lord put natural fats into foods and science/dieters take it out. Can't win for loosing... lol....Della


You may be onto something there. Della


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jz201 said:


> LOL, Dave. That's exactly what it means. Corn starch here is your cornflour there. At least if you come stateside, you won't have to spend a couple of hours in the grocery store, describing this product to someone in order to figure out what it's called here.
> 
> Jean


Aww Spoilsport... that takes all the fun out of shopping abroad!

We love nipping over the channel to France for a couple of days, Dover is just over an hour away and it's a 75 minute ferry crossing to Calais. Provided we don't have some pesky linguist with us, _The Lad_ and I go into full _Floppy-Haired English Twit_ mode with grins, exaggerated arm-waving and give the French language a complete mauling!

Calais is much under-rated we love to stay there for one or two nights, there are beautiful walks along the shore and some good museums in the town, including the fabulous new lace museum which is brilliant and a _must-see_.

Back to the shopping, we don't go to the big shopping centre, we stick to the proper shops in the town centre and return with bikes laden with cheeses, meats, biscuits and fresh fish landed that morning, packed in ice for the journey home. We have lots of fun reducing shops and the market in the town square to complete chaos with our schoolboy _Franglais_. Lots of enthusiastic grins get us loads of 'tasters' and we've picked up lots of receipts for scrumptious dishes from shop-keepers and other shoppers.

Ignorance really can be bliss!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've been 'persuaded' that I ought to have a pirate party next week, are you having one in Texas? You've already got the fancy outfit!
> ...


It's very much a last-minute _thrown together_ thing, I think it's the prospect of returning to study that has the boys in a kind of _'let's party while we re-arrange the deckchairs on the Titannic'_ mood!

We're having a breakfast/brunch party on Sunday with the _MotoGP_, so throwing another the following day is a challenge! I will be cheating, I've ordered some party platters from the local deli and we picked up suitably pirate-themed bunting and table decorations from our local party shop, setting that lot out is a task for my little elves; the party was their idea, they can do the work, I'll sit and watch!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anybody seen this brilliant cake?

http://thecookduke.com/pirate-ship-cake/

I might just get creative and have a go at this for Monday!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That pirate ship boat looks fantastic. Going to add it into my book of birthday cakes for kids in case I ever have a grandson.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> That pirate ship boat looks fantastic. Going to add it into my book of birthday cakes for kids in case I ever have a grandson.


Grown-ups like fun cakes too, well over-grown schoolboys do anyway!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

But I'm not an overgrown schoolboy! My husband and son-in-law don't like cake- mad creatures that they are. When my two were young I made them a special cake every year- I kept a record of when I cooked each one and a lot of repetition as they got older and choose their own.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

janetnva said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > janetnva said:
> ...


W&M in the "bad" days of the early fifties.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

janetnva said:


> "When I make taco soup (meat, tomatoes, seasonings, lot of beans) I include a can of hominy, easily available around here."
> I like the sound of that. I'll try it, but I'll have to use turkey sausage instead of beef. I'm allergic to cows.
> 
> All these wonderful soup ideas are making me want to COOK, but I'll have to go to the store first. The last few days have been upset. My daughter's paternal grandfather was dying and nothing has been normal. He was a good, kind man. She stayed home from work today because she was just too sad. She went out for some shopping therapy and got herself a Cuisinart pressure cooker. She is the best soup maker I know. I've learned from her, and now I'm learning from you all too.
> Thanks a bunch.


I love my electric pressure cooker - but be careful, I had it sitting on my countertop not realizing that the steam was right underneath my kitchen cabinet - lost the stained finish on the entire side --- ooops.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > "When I make taco soup (meat, tomatoes, seasonings, lot of beans) I include a can of hominy, easily available around here."
> ...


Wow! That is an important bit of info! I'll be sure to pass it along to her.
She has been reluctant to use one before because they scare her, but she is a great fan of Master Chef and they have started using them on that. I guess it took Chef Ramsey to convince her that they can be used to make good food. Lol She really needs the time saving factor. She is a school teacher with a 45 minute commute each way. She is determined that she will cook healthy food for her family and not succumb to fast food. Plus my grandson started football this fall and has to be carted there and back again. It's lovely living in the country, but everything is at least 15 miles away.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Has anybody seen this brilliant cake?
> 
> http://thecookduke.com/pirate-ship-cake/
> 
> ...


If you do make it, Dave, take some pictures for us. I used to have a little booklet published by Durkee's coconut, I think, that had all sorts of cakes for parties: a turtle, butterfly, elephant, etc., etc., that I used for my kids and grandkids. I gave it to my younger son and his wife, but I don't think they've ever used it.

It's fun to gather up all the supplies - hope you can find the little pirate figures. Do you have Dollar Stores with all the "goods" from China?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

janetnva said:


> "When I was in college in the south they served grits, but they weren't salty, and I ate them like cereal, with sugar. My friends though I was nuts."
> 
> LOL! That's why I said what I did about how they should be seasoned. My college roommate was from NJ and ate them like cream of wheat, sugar and milk. Yuk, I can't even stand cream of wheat like that!


i love that people think breakfast cereal just came out of the blue... whole grains, folks...that's where they started... the fact that they've been processed beyond recognition should not escape our attention....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Della said:


> brenda m said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone made their own thin crust pizza by taking 2 flour tortillas, (I put shredded cheese between to make it hold together), then top with salsa and whatever you like on pizza (I use whatever is in the refrigerator) top with cheese and bake at 400 about 15 min.
> ...


i loved this when i read the original ... we just put everything inside with the cheese and call them pizzadillas (pizza plus quesadilla).... usually everyone just decides on what to put in his/her own so there will be both at the same meal....i just put the electric griddle in the middle of the table and everyone cooks his own after stuffing with the assorted ingredients...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jz201 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Dave. That's exactly what it means. Corn starch here is your cornflour there. At least if you come stateside, you won't have to spend a couple of hours in the grocery store, describing this product to someone in order to figure out what it's called here.
> ...


Ahhhhh, life is good. There, I mean If we rode our bikes here we, first of all, we might not make it to the store without being hit by a car. 
Second, if we make it, we might come out of the store to find that our bikes were gone; locks, chains and all  
I'M EXAGERATING HERE  That just would not be practical where I live, but it sure might be the reason why some of us are not as fit as we should be. 
It sounds wonderful, Dave, and somewhat like an old movie. I mean that in only the loveliest sense. You painted a lovely picture.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > jz201 said:
> ...


We have engines on our bikes these days, _The Lad_ has a little 125cc bike that is his pride and joy. But the principle remains the same, we avoid the soulless shopping centres (malls) and supermarkets whenever possible. Small grocers, fishmongers and butchers have knowledgeable staff it needn't cost much more because you buy what you need, rather than filling up a shopping trolley with pre-packaged goods in quantities you'll never use.

It's also fun to shop in markets and small shops, setting aside time for shopping makes it a social activity rather than a chore. One also stays in touch with the seasons, supermarkets sell fruit and veg with more airmiles on it than the Queen! I use four or five High Streets in addition to my local 'urban village' on a regular basis, each has different shops I like for specific goods.

Of course, when we nip over the channel it's a chance to stock up on things we don't see in English shops, it's also an opportunity to prove my French master was quite correct when he wrote on my school-report, "Cheerful hopelessness"!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Of course, when we nip over the channel it's a chance to stock up on things we don't see in English shops, it's also an opportunity to prove my French master was quite correct when he wrote on my school-report, "cheerful hopelessness"!

Dave

Ha Ha Ha, I love it! and again you have made me sigh with envy. Big smile.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Of course, when we nip over the channel it's a chance to stock up on things we don't see in English shops, it's also an opportunity to prove my French master was quite correct when he wrote on my school-report, "cheerful hopelessness"!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Ha Ha Ha, I love it! and again you have made me sigh with envy. Big smile.


It's very strange, but a couple of years ago French sort of 'clicked' and I find I can now manage to get by at least, before it always seemed like it had been run through an Enigma machine. _The Lad_ is every bit as bad at languages as me, fortunately his best friend is always around; of course, this could be a handicap because there's no incentive to learn. His friend is Dutch and fluent in five languages as well as having a working knowledge of five more. When he comes with us to Belgium, France or Spain we have to sedate him to take away the pain our terrible accents and grammar inflict on the poor boy!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ha Ha, you're killing us, Dave, but, I'm going to make room for someone else to jump in here


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all Tea Party people. I just heard from Sam. He is very weak and needs prayers. He is under the care of his doctor.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for Sam - I was already praying that he was getting his strength back...sounded like hte trip took too great a toll on him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave - is it okay to live vicariously through your tale and tripss? I can't wait to hear of your trip to France along with all of your adventures. One of my "to dos" when I'm retired is to learn another language---I've heard that it takes a very long while to be any good at speaking another language -- so I guess it will be ten years before I go anywhere else. I'm thinking of Spanish, French or German. I wish that I would have taken it up earlier - Latin in four years Catholic H.S. will help with the vocabulary though!

Have fun building the pirate ship cake - can't wait to see pictures. I made a swimming pool cake for the swim team one year and they still talk about it. If you can't find pirates - you can always use Graham Teddy Bears and decorate them with frosting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dave - is it okay to live vicariously through your tale and tripss? I can't wait to hear of your trip to France along with all of your adventures. One of my "to dos" when I'm retired is to learn another language---I've heard that it takes a very long while to be any good at speaking another language -- so I guess it will be ten years before I go anywhere else. I'm thinking of Spanish, French or German. I wish that I would have taken it up earlier - Latin in four years Catholic H.S. will help with the vocabulary though!
> 
> Have fun building the pirate ship cake - can't wait to see pictures. I made a swimming pool cake for the swim team one year and they still talk about it. If you can't find pirates - you can always use Graham Teddy Bears and decorate them with frosting.


I'll try to remember to take some photos of my next rip, but I tend to use film, I'm not a great fan of anything computerised, they're far too unreliable for my liking.

Some people have a flair for languages, others don't, I'm useless at it! The old argument for teaching Latin in schools was that it's a truly international language, I have attended a couple of academic conventions where it was the only one everybody had in common. The best way to learn is to go somewhere English isn't spoken at all; that way it's a case of pick up the language, or starve!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for Sam - I was already praying that he was getting his strength back...sounded like hte trip took too great a toll on him.


Prayer circle has begun. I'm with you.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Dave - is it okay to live vicariously through your tale and tripss? I can't wait to hear of your trip to France along with all of your adventures. One of my "to dos" when I'm retired is to learn another language---I've heard that it takes a very long while to be any good at speaking another language -- so I guess it will be ten years before I go anywhere else. I'm thinking of Spanish, French or German. I wish that I would have taken it up earlier - Latin in four years Catholic H.S. will help with the vocabulary though!
> ...


You're absolutelly right - teaching a language that won't evolve is the only answer for a universal language. 
I have some advice --- not as an expert, but as someone who failed at learning other languages. Look around first to find at least one other person who speaks the chosen language of study, or you will not be able to practice and it might lose it's appeal. 
Just something to think about


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Maelinde
> Here is the relationship It is actually through marriage that I am related to him.


I'm also related by marriage. It is Randy who is in the bloodline. Randy is also related to David Crockett of Alamo fame.

One day we were goofing off with some photo morphing software in the early 90's and we decided to morph David Crockett with Isaac Newton and we came up with Randy's grandfather! The nose was a little bit different, but the resemblance was unmistakable and downright spooky.

I'll have to ask Randy for his family tree to see exactly where he is in that family tree.

My only famous relation is to Errol Flynn. But, then, he has several relations as he was a guy who really got around.  My brother and Uncle Jim on my dad's side bear a remarkable resemblance to Errol. I'll have to dig out pics of them, too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers for Sam - I was already praying that he was getting his strength back...sounded like hte trip took too great a toll on him.
> ...


Me, too!!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

hjahdd said:


> > Hi so glad to see I didn't get lost in the sea of tea  !
> >
> > I have been to the website, but I was looking for ways to use the KK looms beyond the basics. I found one during a search that used the oblong loom in a ribbed pattern.
> >
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We love nipping over the channel to France for a couple of days, Dover is just over an hour away and it's a 75 minute ferry crossing to Calais. Provided we don't have some pesky linguist with us, _The Lad_ and I go into full _Floppy-Haired English Twit_ mode with grins, exaggerated arm-waving and give the French language a complete mauling!
> 
> Calais is much under-rated we love to stay there for one or two nights, there are beautiful walks along the shore and some good museums in the town, including the fabulous new lace museum which is brilliant and a _must-see_.
> 
> ...


Dave,

That sounds like absolute _FUN_!!

Sometimes we'll go out to eat in costume and stay in character. It is particularly fun when in Star Trek garb, especially when we have Klingons with us.

Klingons don't use utensils - _they eat with their hands_. It once presented an interesting situation when 2 of our Klingons had peas with dinner. They used the mashed potatoes to pick up the peas and ate with their hands.

People all around us would stop and stare, some even venturing up to our table wondering what is going on. Good fun!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's very much a last-minute _thrown together_ thing, I think it's the prospect of returning to study that has the boys in a kind of _'let's party while we re-arrange the deckchairs on the Titannic'_ mood!
> 
> We're having a breakfast/brunch party on Sunday with the _MotoGP_, so throwing another the following day is a challenge! I will be cheating, I've ordered some party platters from the local deli and we picked up suitably pirate-themed bunting and table decorations from our local party shop, setting that lot out is a task for my little elves; the party was their idea, they can do the work, I'll sit and watch!
> 
> Dave


There ya go! The Pirate Party sounds like lots of fun. It isn't cheating to order deli platters for a party. It is smart thinking!

After all the Host with the Most deserves a break every now and then, right? 

I think you'll all have a good time. You'll definitely be partied out after the weekend.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Has anybody seen this brilliant cake?
> 
> http://thecookduke.com/pirate-ship-cake/
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! I'm going to bookmark that page! That not only looks really neat, I'm sure it tastes awesome.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi all Tea Party people. I just heard from Sam. He is very weak and needs prayers. He is under the care of his doctor.


Prayers and healing hugs for Sam.

Lots of positive energy being sent his way, too.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody seen this brilliant cake?
> ...


----------



## hjahdd (Sep 8, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> What a noble thing to do, though! I'm sure that the women's shelters are often overlooked when doing any charity donation.
> 
> Once we get all of our hats and blankets done for the 3 hospitals in our community crafting group, we're going to look at a couple of shelters in our area to make hats, scarves and blankets for as well.


Thank you Maelinde! How thoughtful of you to say. I don't think of it as noble. As you say, women's shelters get overlooked. It's heartwarming to know that your crafting group will look into the needs of women's shelters in your area. THANK YOU!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD went to the Dollar Store the other day and came home with a pirate flag! I can't believe she was actually listening to me when I told her about talk like a pirate day! A pirate party sounds great! Guess it would have to include some rum drinks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Fifteen men on a dead man's chest
yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!!
Drink and the devil had done the rest
yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!!!

aarrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh ye pirates, check it out!
http://www.privateerdragons.com/caseys_shiphold1a.html

Maelinde, you make this pirate outfit for Randy!! I love the Pirates of the Caribean movies!! I hope they have reruns on tv that day!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD went to the Dollar Store the other day and came home with a pirate flag! I can't believe she was actually listening to me when I told her about talk like a pirate day! A pirate party sounds great! Guess it would have to include some rum drinks!


Arrrr! We'll be 'avin' plenty o' grog on the good ship _Fireball_, none of us wants to be goin' down with scurvy!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, with your firey orange hair, you ought to look like some pirate with an eye patch. You just need one of them parrot birds on your shoulder!! Your lads can be the ones who run up the sails on the good ship Fireball!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, with your firey orange hair, you ought to look like some pirate with an eye patch. You just need one of them parrot birds on your shoulder!! Your lads can be the ones who run up the sails on the good ship Fireball!!!


They 'ave deck swabbin' duties, afore they go clamberin' up the mast to fix the bunting, Arrr!

Dave


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Thinking good thoughts for Sam...


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Praying for you Sam. Hang in there.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

hjahdd said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > What a noble thing to do, though! I'm sure that the women's shelters are often overlooked when doing any charity donation.
> ...


One of my quilt guilds regularly donated quilts (for the children) to a local women's shelter, making sure that each child could choose a quilt the day they got there and to keep for themselves. If any of you take things to a neighborhood shelter, please remember paper products. Diapers, feminine products, paper towels, plates and plastic silverware, kleenex and toilet paper.... the disposable items go rapidly when there are lots of women and children as temporary residents. The guild would always ask us to bring items to the meeting when the quilts were going to be picked up... (for safety's sake, the locations are usually not publicized). All of us in communal groups know how important the friendship of other women is for us and these safe havens serve a very real purpose for our less fortunate sisters. I'm absolutely sure they would benefit from knittng supplies, as well.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Me too!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I must share this...

Besides being motorbike obsessed and into water polo in a big way, _The Lad_ also enjoys crafting. He's just started making himself a V-neck sleeveless pullover and is paying great attention to detail. Yesterday I watched him measuring his test swatch and the ribbing with an engineer's digital caliper accurate to 1/1000th of an inch. When I told him it's important to get the tension right, I never expected him to be quite so obsessive!

Dave


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Gosh, I've never made a test swatch before starting anything and neither did my mom. After all, there was seven of us so surely it would fit somebody. 



FireballDave said:


> I must share this...
> 
> Besides being motorbike obsessed and into water polo in a big way, _The Lad_ also enjoys crafting. He's just started making himself a V-neck sleeveless pullover and is paying great attention to detail. Yesterday I watched him measuring his test swatch and the ribbing with an engineer's digital caliper accurate to 1/1000th of an inch. When I told him it's important to get the tension right, I never expected him to be quite so obsessive!
> 
> Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Fifteen men on a dead man's chest
> yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!!
> Drink and the devil had done the rest
> yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!!!
> ...


Nah, he likes his pirate outfit. It is different than anyone else's. 

Oddly, though, his pirate outfit has changed since the one in the photo. I'll have to see if we have pics. I did a green velvet vest, and he made some burgundy trews. He still wears that same shirt for the pirate garb, as he really likes it. The black gauze one, he wears with his kilt and jerkin.

I still want to make me a new cavalier hat. The one I was wearing cost me $55 for a flimsy felt hat that was cheaply made. Got it at the Ren Faire, so was a captive audience. I have some lightweight leather that I might hand stitch around a wire armature using artificial sinew. I just have to find the time.

As we "Scottish" Pirates like to shout - "MacAaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh"! mostly to annoy other pirates at Faire. :lol:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Arrrr! We'll be 'avin' plenty o' grog on the good ship _Fireball_, none of us wants to be goin' down with scurvy!
> 
> Dave


I love grog! especially with lots of rum.

We drink that aboard Captain Maelinde's Privateer ship, the Dragon's Breath. (that is what kind of breath one has after drinking kegs of grog. Just don't light a match!)

We only fly the black flag when away from our home port... aaaaaaaaaaargh!

Avast me hearties, let us drink our grog and be a band of merry pirates.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

hjahdd said:


> Thank you Maelinde! How thoughtful of you to say. I don't think of it as noble. As you say, women's shelters get overlooked. It's heartwarming to know that your crafting group will look into the needs of women's shelters in your area. THANK YOU!


Not at all. We create and donate because we enjoy it. It really helps those who need something for comfort, even something like a hat to keep the head warm during hospital treatments.

It is getting closer to winter, so we will be working on things for the shelters, too. I know that fleece is inexpensive and can be easily made into a blanket. My sewing machine does a nice edging stitch, or I could finally break out that serger I've been so afraid of using.

There are 2 women's shelters in my area: One is Safe Haven for abused women and their children, the other is Mission Arlington and they have a program for helping women to get jobs, and then a place to live once they start earning money. Both are wonderful shelters that I have donated nice (sometimes brand new) clothes, feminine supplies, shampoo and conditioner, and other things. It is a rewarding experience.

We also donate money to the North Texas Food Bank 4 times a year. It is amazing how far $25 can go. The food banks here prefer money as they can get that dollar to stretch really far, but they will gladly accept anything that comes their way.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I must share this...
> 
> Besides being motorbike obsessed and into water polo in a big way, _The Lad_ also enjoys crafting. He's just started making himself a V-neck sleeveless pullover and is paying great attention to detail. Yesterday I watched him measuring his test swatch and the ribbing with an engineer's digital caliper accurate to 1/1000th of an inch. When I told him it's important to get the tension right, I never expected him to be quite so obsessive!
> 
> Dave


Awesome!! Give him a High Five for me!

Has he started playing around with the hematite beads I sent over? I can just totally see his brain starting to work like gears in a finely tuned clock.

Do send pics of his creations, especially of the V-Neck he's working on.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I must share this...
> ...


Both the boys have been having fun with the beading, I'll get them organised for a photography session, they've made some really good surf dude necklets and bracelets in a variety of styles. We've also made some rings with seed beads and we have some _Swarovski Alexandrite_ on order.

Not sure how long it will take _The Lad_ to complete his pullover, he spent ages working on the picture and computerising the graph; he's a bit of a pefectionist, hence the precision calipers. Yes, he does sort seed beads to eliminate variations, he was born to file!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm having a racing breakfast/brunch party for a few friends so we can enjoy the _MotoGP_ from _Motorland_ at Aragon in Spain, together. It's a bit of a tradition in my house that breakfast guests get to keep their egg cosy as a memento, therefore I've been busily making cosies in the colours of the Flag of Aragon ready for Sunday. You can find the pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I must share this...
> 
> Besides being motorbike obsessed and into water polo in a big way, _The Lad_ also enjoys crafting. He's just started making himself a V-neck sleeveless pullover and is paying great attention to detail. Yesterday I watched him measuring his test swatch and the ribbing with an engineer's digital caliper accurate to 1/1000th of an inch. When I told him it's important to get the tension right, I never expected him to be quite so obsessive!
> 
> Dave


He must have learned from the best example he had -- his Dad!! If he is going to be swabbin decks on the pirate ship, he wants to look his best!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm having a racing breakfast/brunch party for a few friends so we can enjoy the _MotoGP_ from _Motorland_ in Aragon, Spain together. It's a bit of a tradition in my house that breakfast guests get to keep their egg cosy as a memento, therefore I've been busily making cosies in the colours of the flag of Aragon ready for Sunday. You can find the pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html
> 
> ...


This is absolutely darling!!! I can see where hometown pride will come into the breakfast conversations!!

We had our first snow last night. Of course it didnt stay but still the weather played havick with my head and I had a wooping headache this morning. Some stiff coffee clears that up mostly. It will snow/rain off and on all day today as we have some bitter cold Arctic air blowing down from the north. It is harvest moon time afterall!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a racing breakfast/brunch party for a few friends so we can enjoy the _MotoGP_ from _Motorland_ in Aragon, Spain together. It's a bit of a tradition in my house that breakfast guests get to keep their egg cosy as a memento, therefore I've been busily making cosies in the colours of the flag of Aragon ready for Sunday. You can find the pattern at:
> ...


Tnanks, I'm glad you like the cosy, I'm sure you can get ice hockey charms if you're not into motorsports.

No Arctic blasts at the moment, but it's definitely cooler in the morning, hope the coffee does the trick!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I must share this...
> 
> Besides being motorbike obsessed and into water polo in a big way, _The Lad_ also enjoys crafting. He's just started making himself a V-neck sleeveless pullover and is paying great attention to detail. Yesterday I watched him measuring his test swatch and the ribbing with an engineer's digital caliper accurate to 1/1000th of an inch. When I told him it's important to get the tension right, I never expected him to be quite so obsessive!
> 
> Dave


Spoken like a true, proud Papa.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I'm in , too....Sam is special to this group.



dandylion said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers for Sam - I was already praying that he was getting his strength back...sounded like hte trip took too great a toll on him.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dito, to all of the compliments for the cozy and for the Lad. That relationship seems very special. It takes a very special Dad for the boys to want to be at a home party with their Dad. 

I'm ignoring the snow report. Not ready, Mother Nature!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

My women's educators group has long collected the soaps, shampoos, & creams from hotel/motel stays for a women's shelter in Chicago. An needed area.



hjahdd said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > What a noble thing to do, though! I'm sure that the women's shelters are often overlooked when doing any charity donation.
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Hiya Everyone!
> 
> I'm hanging in there with the neck pain. Still haven't heard from the specialist, so I'm going to call them on Monday and try to get an appointment. I have muscle relaxers that are helping control the muscle spasms that are popping up around the neck vertebrae and they are helping. I'm just a tad bit loopy (what else is new???)
> 
> ...


Maeline, I am so sorry you are in pain. Hope this is nothing serious. How's it going now?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deemail said:


> hjahdd said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde said:
> ...


The women's and children's shelter in our area collects used sheets and pillow cases, too. And blankets. I keep meaning to sew kids' pillow cases from novelty fabrics, but never seem to get around to it.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I love Talk Like A Pirate Day! I even have a couple of pirate outfits that I created to wear at Renaissance Faires for Pirate Weekend. Haven't gotten in that rig for some time now. The cutlass is a bit heavy for me to carry these days, so it is mostly the flail with skulls as the balls.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of us as Scottish Pirates.
> 
> ...


Maelinde, I so enjoyed your pirate pictures. I taught music at the performing arts magnet high school here in Kansas City. Their mascot is the pirate. Of course, at a fine & performing arts high school, your outfits would fit right in anyways. Very creative dressing!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> In honour of all the pirating going on here at the Tea Party last week, I found this and enjoy everyone! Cheers Dave, you all can look for the pirate one!!
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=egg+spoon&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&biw=1366&bih=562&site=webhp&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ZKRqTuSIFcfisQKOuZmhBA&ved=0CFQQsAQ


Thanks, 5mmdpns! Wonderful variety! I was first introduced to egg cups & spoons when I lived in Germany & visited Holland. They often used a tiny spoon that could easily get in & out of the whole egg with plenty of room. They always served the egg with the pointy end down. The larger dome-shaped end has a vacant or "air" space. They used the back of the spoon to begin cracking the shell, just pulling off a little bit of shell at the top, & then ate from there. I bought my carved wooden egg cups there. Great fun!

Dave, your spoons are lovely! Are they standard teaspoon size or smaller?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dito, to all of the compliments for the cozy and for the Lad. That relationship seems very special. It takes a very special Dad for the boys to want to be at a home party with their Dad.
> 
> I'm ignoring the snow report. Not ready, Mother Nature!


Thanks for the compliments, I'm glad you like it. A nice easy one for a change, Aragon's flag has such vibrant colours I didn't need to do anything more than add a suitable charm.

Only one of the boys is mine, the other is his best friend who is currently a house-guest. I think the main attraction is the racing and being accepted as part of my group of friends and treated as equals. I think it's easier for guys to get along, boys don't grow up, they just get bigger; there's a kid inside every man!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi All, Dream weaver, glad husband is on the mend,and what a kind heart of you to make hats for that special girl.
> Made a nice pork roast, at the beginning of the week,added a half a bottle of Apple wine,and spices,always do it when fall begins. Slow roast it, and house smells so good. Fish tonight with garden fresh peas,and garden tomatoes.As it is Wisconsin it's friday night fish.
> Cleaned the spice cabinet this week,had to replace year old spices and herbs. Then went to Penzey's for replacements. Found some vanilla sugar,just have to try. Also old stand bys smoke paprika. and Vietnamese Cassia Cinnamon, which is considered the best in all the world.
> Football season has started here in Wisconsin,the Green Bay Packer's won opening game. I tried to knit but got caught up in the game,when a rookie, ran all the way up the field for a touch down.This was the first game he had played in for Green Bay.
> ...


Yarnlady, thanks for all the lovely news about cuisine at your home & the fun football game. Kansas City Chiefs are in big trouble so far. But once I moved away from them, I realized how much I missed them! So now I'm just glad we have them.

Wiener & Kraut Days sound so fun! Am wondering what size pork roast you use, with how much apple wine & which spices?
You may have already been asked & posted it. I'll find out as I read further.

Your adventures at the spice store sound intriguing. I shall have to go down to the old Planter's Seed Store in Farmer's Market & explore there. You have inspired me!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dito, to all of the compliments for the cozy and for the Lad. That relationship seems very special. It takes a very special Dad for the boys to want to be at a home party with their Dad.
> ...


Well said


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > In honour of all the pirating going on here at the Tea Party last week, I found this and enjoy everyone! Cheers Dave, you all can look for the pirate one!!
> ...


English egg spoons are slightly narrower than teaspoons but have quite a deep bowl. It's traditional to give a baby a silver egg cup and spoon for his or her Christening or naming day. You may have heard the expression, 'born with a silver spoon in his mouth', this gift is a token reference and would normally be given by one the child's godparents. I'll post a photograph of my little egg cup one day, it still gets used quite regularly.

Always pointy end down, the yolk is at the blunt end so you can dunk your eggy soldiers!

Dave


----------



## hjahdd (Sep 8, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> It is getting closer to winter, so we will be working on things for the shelters, too. I know that fleece is inexpensive and can be easily made into a blanket. My sewing machine does a nice edging stitch, or I could finally break out that serger I've been so afraid of using.


Oh you lucky woman!!!! I would love love love to own a serger!!!! DO NOT BE AFRAID  once you use it you will wonder why it took you so long. I (years ago) worked for a company that produced athletic apparel. I learned to use many different types of sewing machines and was spoiled. Sadly it closed. It was so easy to do projects of your own there during breaks and lunch or even after work. You always had whatever machine you needed and never had to change feet, thread ( a lot of machines were the same with different colored threads), or much of anything else. So pull out that serger and go to work!!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> On vacation in Cape May, NJ, USA, taking part in a bird migration seminar with my hubby. We are having a wonderful time but checked in with a friend at home who checked on our place. Our "dry creek bed" is down to 14 inches of flowing water. The footbridge over the creek bed was washed away. It seems we did not loose power so the sump pump is assumed to have saved the furnace from flooding. Since there is nothing we can do from here, I refuse to worry about it.
> 
> Luckily I brought "spare" yarn and needles with me. The place we went for 6:30 a.m. coffee and bagels had no 'sleeves' for the coffee cups so I made one yesterday for my coffee this a.m.
> 
> Tonight we are watching the Phillies play baseball and I will be knitting after getting off this site. Have a great weekend everybody! I expect to be busy being "on vacation."


Your trip brings back lovely memories of Cape May! So beautiful there. You are innovative to have thought to make a sleeve for you cup! Hope all is well when you arrive home.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Dave[/quote][/quote]
Hurricanes normally blow themselves out somewhere over the Atlantic before they reach us, we just get a day or two of blustery rain. Unusually, the Met Office is issuing advance weather warnings, saying that although it won't be hurricane force when it gets here, it could be fairly stormy. But we're very lucky in the UK, we rarely get anything like extreme weather, just a lot of 'damp'!
Dave[/quote]

I'm pretty concerned about 85 mph winds for you. If I keep reading, perhaps I shall learn that all is well.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Both the boys have been having fun with the beading, I'll get them organised for a photography session, they've made some really good surf dude necklets and bracelets in a variety of styles. We've also made some rings with seed beads and we have some _Swarovski Alexandrite_ on order.
> 
> Not sure how long it will take _The Lad_ to complete his pullover, he spent ages working on the picture and computerising the graph; he's a bit of a pefectionist, hence the precision calipers. Yes, he does sort seed beads to eliminate variations, he was born to file!
> 
> Dave


I can't wait to see the Lad's beaded creations! Have him email me if he has any questions. I'll be glad to help out in any way that I can. I'm all for pushing the bead addiction. 

I totally get the bead culling part. I do that all the time with seed beads. That's why I prefer the Japanese ones. Delicas are really nice to work with, as there is very little culling that needs to be done. They are pricey, but worth it in the time saved.

Fire Mountain Gems http://www.firemountaingems.com/seedbeads.asp?navsrc=2 has their house brand seed beads called Dynamites. Those are pretty good and very reasonable. There is some culling, but not as much as most. There are so many colors available and they are easy to work with.

They have a new brand of seed bead called Ming Tree. I haven't used those yet, so can't vouch for them.

I believe that FMG ships to the UK. It is worth it to order from them. I'm going to need to order from them in the near future. One can spend lots of time and money on that site, yet you get a lot for the money.

He's going to love working with Swarovskis. They're so gorgeous and reflect the light beautifully.

I did some nice Swarovski creations for my friend's mom on her 90th birthday. We all call her Mom - she's the official Mom of the USS Joshua so we have to treat her right. I should have taken pics of those, too. <sigh>

I always love getting back to jewelry design. It is my true love behind polymer clay.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Maeline, I am so sorry you are in pain. Hope this is nothing serious. How's it going now?


Thanks, Bluebirdlet. 

I'm still in pain, but I changed my pillow from a really old buckwheat one to that new Sobakawa Cloud. It really helps! I was able to get it from my local Bed, Bath, and Beyond store instead of ordering it online. Randy got one too and he's sleeping much better.

The Spine Team people called me this morning and I'm set up for an appointment on 9/23. They're supposed to be the best in Texas. They certainly were very nice on the phone, so that helps. Randy said he'd take off work to drive me in the event that they do some injections that will either make me sore at first, or sleepy. Better to be safe than sorry.

I'm just really glad that help is on the way. That almost helps the pain go down a little. 

I've been good - not online for hours on end, not working on a project too long.

I've set a timer on my cell phone to go off every 30 minutes so that I can get up and stretch, and focus on something else for a bit.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Maelinde, I so enjoyed your pirate pictures. I taught music at the performing arts magnet high school here in Kansas City. Their mascot is the pirate. Of course, at a fine & performing arts high school, your outfits would fit right in anyways. Very creative dressing!


Why thank you, Blue! Our costume closet is quite full these days, yet we always want to make or acquire more.

That reminds me - I have to look through my pattern boxes for an appropriate Victorian style dress for my Halloween outfit. I'm going as Idris - the girl who became the Tardis in the Doctor Who episode "The Doctor's Wife". Randy's going as Uncle, so his outfit can be put together from Thrift Store finds. I see a Thrift Store crawl in my near future.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Hurricanes normally blow themselves out somewhere over the Atlantic before they reach us, we just get a day or two of blustery rain. Unusually, the Met Office is issuing advance weather warnings, saying that although it won't be hurricane force when it gets here, it could be fairly stormy. But we're very lucky in the UK, we rarely get anything like extreme weather, just a lot of 'damp'!
> Dave


I'm pretty concerned about 85 mph winds for you. If I keep reading, perhaps I shall learn that all is well.[/quote]

It wasn't too bad in London, but they had very severe winds and storms in Scotland, Northern Ireland, the North of England, and Wales. It's calmed down a lot and to-day we had a lovely sunny day in the South East; but it won't last, blustery rain is forecast for the weekend when the next Atlantic weather front is due to arrive.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

hjahdd said:


> Oh you lucky woman!!!! I would love love love to own a serger!!!! DO NOT BE AFRAID  once you use it you will wonder why it took you so long. I (years ago) worked for a company that produced athletic apparel. I learned to use many different types of sewing machines and was spoiled. Sadly it closed. It was so easy to do projects of your own there during breaks and lunch or even after work. You always had whatever machine you needed and never had to change feet, thread ( a lot of machines were the same with different colored threads), or much of anything else. So pull out that serger and go to work!!!


It is just a case of what I call "THE FEAR". I'll overcome it one of these days. It is just a bit scary when you have to watch the DVD that comes with it just to thread the thing! I'll most likely practice on scrap fabric that isn't dear to me. I just don't really buy cheap fabric...

I am very lucky to live near an area loaded with great fabric shops that sell wholesale to the public. Those of you in the Dallas area should know about all the fabric shops located at Perth St. and Harry Hines in Dallas. I got Ivory Brocade (the skirt of my Phoebe Newton outfit) at one of those shops for only $6/yard. I saw the same fabric at JoAnn for $22/yard. It pays to shop around if one is not in a hurry! 

I promise I'll take that serger out and do something with it before 2011 ends. Am I going to need to share proof? <giggle>


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde, you're not the only one with THE FEAR! I bought a new sewing machine about 10 years ago and it's still in the box. Somehow, we get used to the old one and just don't want to part with it. Plus, there's always learning the new one to contend with. :mrgreen: 

Do you ever buy thrift store gowns that may have only been worn once and re-use the fabric? I used to do that in order to get nice fabrics for Barbie doll clothes for my twin gd's. I haven't done any serious thrift store buying in a long time, but it's fun.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

blankets & pillow cases...GREAT idea! I'm going to pass that one on.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> blankets & pillow cases...GREAT idea! I'm going to pass that one on.


Good! Pillow cases are very easy to sew and there are so many cute fabrics these days. I always wanted to make special ones for the kids for different holidays; then I started crocheting and knitting for charity and never got started with the sewing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Arrrr, Matey! I be joinin' ye for the grog!


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers for Sam - I was already praying that he was getting his strength back...sounded like hte trip took too great a toll on him.
> ...


Ditto for me. Prayers for comfort and confidence to you Sam. Lots of warm loving looks in your direction from all of us I'm sure.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Arrrr, Matey! I be joinin' ye for the grog!


Haha! and a merry grog at that!!

The Pirate's Kiss:
Jigger and a half of British Navy Rum
Jigger of Rose's Lime
Teeny tiny drop of Angostura Bitters
5 oz Schweppes Tonic
Two Ice Cubes
Put it all in a tumbler big enough to hold everything. Suck it up - it'll put a pucker on yer face, ready fer the kissin'!

American Grog:
A Staple For Every Privateer 
1 measure dark rum
1 teaspoon sugar
2 cloves
lemon juice
stick of cinnamon
Serve in mug. Top with hot water.

Check out some more for Pirates' Day!!
http://www.talklikeapirate.com/drinks.html


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

deemail said:


> hjahdd said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde said:
> ...


How right you are. When I lived in Richmond VA, the SPCA had a safe house for the PETS of battered women and children because the women wouldn't leave their beloved pets behind to take the hitting. They were always needing basic disposable health and beauty aids so the women could go interview for jobs and get some independence. I took my little poodle Beau Phydoux to visit the mothers and children. They so missed their pets, but were not afraid for them. They knew when they got their lives back together, their furry family could rejoin them. Those little things made a hard time a little easier to stand.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Arrrr, Matey! I be joinin' ye for the grog!
> ...


I'll try anything, although one of my regular drinks is a highball glass filled with hard ice, add 2 ounces of Bacardi and 2 ounces of Rose's Lime, stir and enjoy!

Light, classy and protection from scurvy!
Dave


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Maeline, I am so sorry you are in pain. Hope this is nothing serious. How's it going now?
> ...


That's a great idea to set your alarm to remind you to move. I'm going to borrow it. One of the worst things for my fibromyalgia and arthritis is to stay in the same position too long. I get lost in hyper focus when I'm on the computer and have to creepy crawl away when I finally realize how the time has flown.
My alarm for my grandchildren's school bus is a blood curdling scream that I can hear all over the house. I'll find a less startling one for moving. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

janetnva said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebirdlet said:
> ...


I have my TV on for most of the day and when the advertisement comes on (every 10 minutes or so) then I get up, stretch and walk down the hallway and back. This helps my fibromyalgia pain and stiffness and the arthritis. It does not always work but it helps to keep the blood flowing! Often I will pace myself and do some work around the house/yard for 10 minutes before I need to rest. The fibro is quite a limiting illness and one needs to live around it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Arrrr, Matey! I be joinin' ye for the grog!
> ...


ohhh, you just reminded me of Vodka Gimlets. I will try the Rose's lime juice with rum and give it a test. Can't be bad, and I certainly don't want scurvy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh heres to ur 'ealth, there be no scurvies 'ere while theres groggin to be done!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all...I got a sweet note from a KP'r that tried my Manhattan Clam Chowder recipe and wanted to share with my friends here?

Hi,

I just wanted to let you know that I made your chowder for dinner tonight. It was a big hit with us!! Also it's the first time I've made this version. I did forget to saute the onions, but got the garlic. It still turned out well!! Thank you so much for sharing your recipe.

Later on this fall I'll try your New England. I've made it before, but it didn't taste very good. Since your MCC turned out so well I'm betting the NECC will too.

Thank you once again!

hjahdd

Isn't is wonderful to be appreciated..

*´¨) ¸.´¸.*´¨) ¸.*¨)&#9829;(¸.´ (¸.`*~?
Love it! 

Hugs all,

Camilla


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Camilla - I think I'm going to try the MCC this week-end. There is a nip in the air now so believe Fall is here and time for soups, stews, etc. I love that all the recipes are shared here. I'm having a ladies' luncheon today -- just because we haven't been able to get together in a very long time -- and I'm serving Gaspacho, various breads, crackers, cheese, sliced ham and turkdy and fresh fruit tray. I used up the last of our garden peppers, tomatoes, and cucumber - plus used some home-grown garlic and chives. Mmmmm, I know it's going to be a good time.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Rookie...let me know how you like it...I have made it so often..really fried my brain to write it up lol...We all have recipes like that huh?

OMGoodness Gaspacho is my very favorite..YOUR luncheon sounds yummie...Have a great time !!!!!..I wanna come LOL
my recipe I add more tiny chopped veggies than most recipes call for and also a few drops of tobasco for a lil zip...I also use V-8 juice as the base..also top it with a dabble of sour cream mmmm...now you got me hungry for Gaspacho LOL



RookieRetiree said:


> Camilla - I think I'm going to try the MCC this week-end. There is a nip in the air now so believe Fall is here and time for soups, stews, etc. I love that all the recipes are shared here. I'm having a ladies' luncheon today -- just because we haven't been able to get together in a very long time -- and I'm serving Gaspacho, various breads, crackers, cheese, sliced ham and turkdy and fresh fruit tray. I used up the last of our garden peppers, tomatoes, and cucumber - plus used some home-grown garlic and chives. Mmmmm, I know it's going to be a good time.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Very frosty here this morning, we got hit with very heavy frost. Bird baths are totally frozen. I have 18-20 Goldfinches in my niger seed feeders. This year's young ones are just learning to eat and there are no thistles for them to eat anymore. I will have to go to the store and buy a bag of sunflower seeds this morning for the other birds. I will pick up some boxes too for the crabapples. I have about 40 lbs of them still on the tree.
I will also pick up some celery and clams for the MCC today.
But for now, it is off to visit the coffee pot!


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde said:
> ...


Too true. FM is doubly frustrating because it is so unpredictable. Sometimes I can get away with stuff and the next time it puts me horizontal. I cleaned a bit yesterday and pushed some furniture around till my back was aching. I was afraid I'd be out of commission today, but I'm ok. Granted I got in my hot tub for an hour last night. ;-) Still, That has failed on other similar occasions. I NEVER know what I can and cannot do.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My dream home has a hot tub with my name on it so I can daily treat my fibro!!! If I get a dream home with two hot tubs, you can come live with me!! (I want soothing bubble baths in my hot tub). We could play with pirate ships in our tubs and grog away the scurvies!!!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My dream home has a hot tub with my name on it so I can daily treat my fibro!!! If I get a dream home with two hot tubs, you can come live with me!! (I want soothing bubble baths in my hot tub). We could play with pirate ships in our tubs and grog away the scurvies!!!


That's so funny-5mm. Maelinde, sorry you're in pain, I'm sending you healing thoughts. Ladies, I keep telling my aunt she should move back to Michigan(from Austin, Texas) and we should set up a women's retreat where men are only allowed as mechanics/handy-men and cleaning people once a week-unless the dishwasher is broken. We don't have the money for this adventure yet, but when we do, I'm really enjoying the pirated hot tubs with grog idea to add to it;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marion - i got excellent care both times i was in the er at kmc. thanks


sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - i will definitely try that recipe. thanks so much.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> southern gal - i will definitely try that recipe. thanks so much.
> 
> sam


Glad you are back online.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My dream home has a hot tub with my name on it so I can daily treat my fibro!!! If I get a dream home with two hot tubs, you can come live with me!! (I want soothing bubble baths in my hot tub). We could play with pirate ships in our tubs and grog away the scurvies!!!


ARRRGH Matey! Sounds like a dream. Love that grog too. My tub is a walk in one that bubbles. It was my retirement gift to myself. 
It really is therapeutic when I put Epsom salts in it. I read some interesting research about Americans' magnesium deficiencies being suspected as a possible fibro trigger. They tested pain releif levels for untreated warm soaks vs warm water with 2 cups magnesium sulfate dissolved in it. They found significant pain improvement in the group that got three twelve minute soaks a week in the treated water. The hypothesis was that cellular respiration was 
improved by the magnesium. Sorry for the science teacher ramble. I seem to have become evangelical about Epsom salts. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks donnie - i think this may have been my last trip also.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks marilyn - truthfully - i don't know - i just know the pain has stopped - now to build up the energy and stamina.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> marion - i got excellent care both times i was in the er at kmc. thanks
> 
> sam


Hey, Sam, I have no idea what you're talking about with the initials, but I'm so glad to see you talking that I don't care what your are saying. "Bring it on" !!!!!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> marion - i got excellent care both times i was in the er at kmc. thanks
> 
> sam


Sam, I'm so glad you're feeling up to posting on the Tea Party. We've been praying for you; guess it helped?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you're back with us Sam, do take care and give yourself time to recover fully.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Sam, so glad to see you back with us. I know you're glad to be home and I hope you are enjoying the puppies.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Glad you're back with us Sam, do take care and give yourself time to recover fully.
> 
> Dave


What Dave said!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have got a pot of Manhatten Clam Chowder simmering on the stove!! Oh it looks so good to eat but I have to wait until it is all cooked first!! ha, patience is needed here.

I will have to grog until its cooked!! I knit my schnauzer a red eye patch and she wears it with pride! aye, she's my first matey!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

janetnva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > My dream home has a hot tub with my name on it so I can daily treat my fibro!!! If I get a dream home with two hot tubs, you can come live with me!! (I want soothing bubble baths in my hot tub). We could play with pirate ships in our tubs and grog away the scurvies!!!
> ...


I appreciate an holistic approach, also. I've heard this before, but I keep forgetting  I've made note of this, Thanks


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> janetnva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I had heard it elsewhere too, but I am such a science geek I didn't do anything about it till they showed me the chemistry and the data. Lol{}


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

janetnva said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > janetnva said:
> ...


P M me if you have data on memory  Just joking, I study as much as I can on this


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam it is SO good to see you back online! You have been in my thoughts and prayers. I do hope you are doing much better. You have been missed.
Gwen


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sam it is SO good to see you back online! You have been in my thoughts and prayers. I do hope you are doing much better. You have been missed.
> Gwen


Didn't mean to get sidetracked there, Sam. We were welcoming you back, and I second what Gwen said.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

deemail - thanks - i agree - virtual trips sounds a lot easier. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are oh so right purple v - eagle brand straight from the can - yummmmmmm

sam


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

YEA, YEA, YEA, Sam is back. Been missing you buddy, So good to see you posting again, we were all getting very worried about you. I wish you a very rapid and complete recovery.
Wish I was close enough to make and bring you some of the soups and chowders that have been posted here, I bet that would put the wind back in your sails.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Welcome home, Sam....and not just Toledo, but to the Tea Party, too! Glad you are improving.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

debbie - thanks for the kind words - i will try the lemon in water.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - that would be great - i love cranberry juice.

sam


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome back Sam! We've been sending healing thoughts your way! Are you feeling a bit better?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - kme - kitninanie (spelled wroong) medical center.

sam



dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > marion - i got excellent care both times i was in the er at kmc. thanks
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Sam. Good on ya. I've picked up a little Austrailian since you've been gone 

I watched an Austrailiam win the US tennis Open and the US adopted her.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

first of all, Sam so glad your feeling up to being with us. we really missed you.
today i made a huge pot, like the canning pot. of soup, i have it all in containers in the freezer, so when we want soup for a meal, i can get a container out and cook some potatoes to add (don't like to freeze potatoes, they get grainy tasting) to it and fix some cornbread to eat with it, i do this often, with pinto beans also. they freeze really good. 
we are having the dickens of a time house training our new pup. Maddi is the little dynimo's name, she is half mini snauzer and half yorkie. she weighs 6lbs and is 5-7 months old and will be outside for hours and come in and go potty, so tomorrow we are going to bring the crate back in and when we leave for a while, in she goes. going back to sq. one with her. she certainly has livened up this house. the two cats Harper and Scout are adapting, Harper actually plays with her, scout still has a way to go. bailey the sheltie tolerates the new kid. she is a cutie, she looks more like the yorkies. nite all


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Sam ...just happy you are recovering and back here on KP with your friends.

Hugs and God Bless you, 

Camilla


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> marion - i got excellent care both times i was in the er at kmc. thanks
> 
> sam


So glad to see you back online Sam!!! Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We've finished the egg cosies for Sunday's Breakfast Party and are now working on matching napkin rings. With zero shaping these are incredibly quick makes and the bright colours of Aragon look great. If you'd like to have a go at making some for yourself, full instructions are posted at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back to KP postings, Sam. Missed you and glad to hear the pain has subsided and you're doing better. Keep getting better and stronger and we'll see you at the next tea party--I'll bring some buckeye cookies in your honor.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, going on a bit of a road trip to the next town. I need shopping to be done before the winter weather sets in. Of course I am shopping for yarns!! Everyone have a great day and see you tonight at the nest Tea Party!!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hello everyone, Dave I hope the rainy weather and wind are not to depressing and blow away quickly. Thanks for the recipe I will have to give this spicy one a test, it sounds great.
> The weather here has changed dramatically and for the better, we were suffering like everyone else in the hot muggy weather, now it has changed to a livable condition of mid to upper 70's daytime and 50's to 60's at night I can breathe again.


I am so glad to hear that your weather is mild now. What a relief! I see even Texas has relief now!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

grammatat said:


> Got my early birthday gift from DH this week - Knit Pick interchangeables - Harmonies to be exact - love them! Can't wait to get started with Christmas projects!


Grammata, I am thrilled that you received such a thoughtful gift from your hubby. What could be better? (besides a trip to Europe)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just opened this weekend's Tea Party, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30559-1.html

Do drop by and say "Hello"

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

aussiejen said:


> As you love travelling you should google Esperance Western Australia. It's on the south coast 750kms from the Capital Perth. We have been voted the best beaches in Australia. We have pure white sand that squeaks when you walk on it.(silicon). It's known as the Bay of Isles because of the 100+ islands off the coast. It's a town of about 17,000 people and our closest town of 500+ is 200kms away. It's big enough to have everything we need but far enough away that we don't have many problems.The water is the colour of the Carabean post cards. We have huge National parks and the next large town on the coast going east id across the Great Australian Bight. When one of my daughters got married in Orkney UK her bridesmaids wore dresses the colour of Esperance waters. All the shades. They looked beautiful. The largest building here is 3 stories and that'sa house. Have I wetted anyones appetite yet? Jenny


Aussie Jen, Esperance sounds magical! Yes, I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> We are moving to Phoenix Az on Nov. 1st & I have so much to do, so much to think about, but, I can't skip my morning fix of KP. This recipe sounds wonderful & I think my son will enjoy it immensely. Thanks.
> Have a great day everyone!


This is a major change ! Hope it is delightful for you.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maelinde, you're not the only one with THE FEAR! I bought a new sewing machine about 10 years ago and it's still in the box. Somehow, we get used to the old one and just don't want to part with it. Plus, there's always learning the new one to contend with. :mrgreen:
> 
> Do you ever buy thrift store gowns that may have only been worn once and re-use the fabric? I used to do that in order to get nice fabrics for Barbie doll clothes for my twin gd's. I haven't done any serious thrift store buying in a long time, but it's fun.


I've purchased clothing from the thrift stores and alter 2 our more items to get a piece that I really like for either costuming or regular wear. Somewhere there is a book on how to do just that for costuming, and it was written by a lady who does this and has a costume rental shop based on her altered designs.

Years ago, I heard that Goodwill had a line of clothes called William Good where some fashion designers would take items off the shelves that didn't sell for 30 days and they'd alter the clothes into designer duds for a higher price. I've looked it up the other day and it looks like they don't do that anymore.

It has been way too long since I've done a "Thrift Store Crawl". Almost as fun as a "pub crawl"


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Haha! and a merry grog at that!!
> 
> The Pirate's Kiss:
> Jigger and a half of British Navy Rum
> ...


YUM! I'm bookmarking that site. Aaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde, you're not the only one with THE FEAR! I bought a new sewing machine about 10 years ago and it's still in the box. Somehow, we get used to the old one and just don't want to part with it. Plus, there's always learning the new one to contend with. :mrgreen:
> ...


Maelinde, I haven't heard of the William Good clothing line at Goodwill, but we used to have a Goodwill store called Best Kept Secrets. It had the most wonderful items, with store tags still attached, donated by the local department stores. They closed for some reason; one reaon may be that they would "hold" certain items for at least one customer that I knew of, who ran a store of her own. I think someone reported the clerks to Goodwill, so bye bye Best Kept Secrets.

We have another thrift shop that used to have nice things -- Barbara Bush took her cast-offs there and they'd make a big production out of it with camera crews, etc. Haven't been there in a long time, but when I did go I wasn't usually looking for clothes. Anyway, her size would have been too big for me.

My kids have told me they think I should open a thrift shop and sell some of my things - they think I have too much.
:roll:


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Camilla, your Fiestaware soup tureen is magnificent! & such a comforting color!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> We thought Miracle Whip was mayonnaise when I was a kid. I didn't learn the difference until I was well into my 20s. If you haven't had Mayo/ Miracle Whip cake you owe it to yourself to make it at least once. You won't believe how moist it is and yummy. I believe the recipe used to be on the Miracle whip label.
> We do reminisce a lot here. I love you all for that.
> 
> Oh, Dandylion, I remember being shocked as a young adult to learn that mayonaise was not Miracle Whip! My hubby, from Philadelphia, thought it was an inferior product.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > We thought Miracle Whip was mayonnaise when I was a kid. I didn't learn the difference until I was well into my 20s. If you haven't had Mayo/ Miracle Whip cake you owe it to yourself to make it at least once. You won't believe how moist it is and yummy. I believe the recipe used to be on the Miracle whip label.
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT
My kids have told me they think I should open a thrift shop and sell some of my things - they think I have too much.
:roll:[/quote said:


> Doris, I'd tell the kids that I'd sell my stuff IF I get to sell THEIR stuff too!! And I get to pick which stuff! They'll change their minds fast enough! :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

My kids want to do a giant yard sale with my treasures/yarn & craft stuff!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Well, you're right. Something tastes wrong. Not till I had good old Hellman's real mayonaise did I begin to realize that my hubby was right!



dandylion said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You are so right about the brand. Usually I don't care about the brand and I buy a lot of store brands, but I just bought a jar of off brand mayonaise and can't wait to use it all up. I'm going to use it as salad dressing ingredient and cooking, but it's just not as good as Hellman's for sandwiches. Never again 



Bluebirdlet said:


> Well, you're right. Something tastes wrong. Not till I had good old Hellman's real mayonaise did I begin to realize that my hubby was right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

